# Writing > Short Story Sharing >  Mettle

## Nuchey

Mettle

Disclaimer: This is a story I've been writing for awhile, I will upload chapters every 2 days. You can skip the set up if you want, it's just background info about WW3 that takes place before the story. Please let me know if you have any suggestions or feedback. Thanks and enjoy.

Post apocalyptic setting
Year 2036, 3 years after WWIII
WW3 2030-2033

The set up

World War 3 occurs when N. Korea launches nuclear warheads inside S. Korea. The explosion completely destroys S. Korea and the remaining forces are exterminated by N. Korean troops. This act prompts the US to retaliate fully by dropping nuclear warheads on N. Korea. The attacks are successful in destroying the red army but unexpectedly, radiation from the blast sites blow into China, killing millions and creates a new bacteria that feeds off radiation. The bacteria carry radiated cells inside them and release them inside a host. This pandemic of acute radiation sickness prompts China to retaliate by sending its warships to capture Japan and the surrounding China Sea. The Chinese urge the UN that all travel must be locked down to contain the virus and China should be in control of the sea given the situation.

Japan not having an army or any navy to defend itself looked to the United States for protection. President Michael Harper initiates defcon II and moves a third of the US navy to reinforce Japan and create a blockade effectively protecting Japan and the island of Guam. However, the United States was not fast enough in their response. China effectively captures the Philippines and other key routes connecting the sea and the nations that live there. The 42nd fleet tasked with protecting the Philippines surrenders and is captured by Japan as well. Outraged, the United States demands China stand down and return their stolen islands. If it does not comply, America threatens to retaliate with precision drone strikes and nuclear deterrents if necessary.

China begins looking for allies and brokers a deal with Russia and key middle eastern countries such as Sadui Arabia, kazaghistan, Iran, Afghanistan and 16 other countries naming themselves the United 22nd Order. The U22 for slang also slang: U22O. WW3 begins with the U22's invasion of Japan. Russian submarines down several ships and carries while Chinese scouting vessels scramble fighter jets throughout the area. The United States Navy's battle regiment fights valiantly but outnumbered, cut off from command, and out supplied they are forced to retreat, while 2/3s of the vessels survived the battle only 1/6 of the vessels made it back to the US coast. Russian submarines had littered the return course with mines the day before, effectively destroying most of the fleet.

The land grab continues, as middle eastern countries begin invading their neighbor's, Chinese and Russian aircraft rule the skies and support middle eastern ground troops. In a matter of 3 days, the U22 takes over 4 countries including Japan, the Phillipines, India, and Guam. And establishes bases of operation in 6 other nations. Israel is a likely next target but right now the U22 plans to starve them until they surrender. 

Fearfully, the US urges the remaining UN nations to unite against this new world order. The US, France, Libya, Ukraine, England, Germany, Spain, Portugal, Australia, Canada, Mexico, and other nations unite to defeat the U22. Numerous South African nations form the United South African Emirates and declare neutrality in the war. Before the war begins, the U22 gives the United Alliance a chance to bow out of the war. The U22 has effectively captured most of the land they wanted. With the UA out of the way it is likely the U22 would have concentrated on its campaigns in the region instead of fueling the world war. However, with the south Chinese sea still taken hostage and nations around the world feeling the grip of the United 22, negotiations fall through and the war continues.

Russia takes the biggest hit. United Nations across Europe send precision strike missiles all over the country, targeting known military bases and rural areas. The Russians anti missile guidance system is good but not good enough the defend against the missile strikes of 16 different nations at once. At the same time, US predator drone strikes target key armies stationed near the European border. Days pass, weeks, but Russian endures, as Russia endures the U22 win a major victory. Israel surrenders and over the next few weeks it's nukes fall into the hands of largely the surrounding middle eastern countries. Through these actions China and Russia effectively acclimate key middle eastern countries to the nuclear powers of the world. With this victory, the U22 look to Europe for conquest.

December 22nd, 2032

U-Day

The U22 invade 3 countries simultaneously, India receives the worst as China tightens its gripe, the United middle eastern countries flood into turkey, and Russian begins a major ground operation in Ukraine, rolling tanks from city to city meeting little resistance. The attacks are so successful because the United Alliance was misinformed, false intel lead the UA to believe a major sea invasion of Great Britain was immanent and that the United Middle Eastern force's next target was Libya. Australia and US forces were sent to the tip of India to reinforce the remaining military of the country and assist in evacuation efforts. However, on U-day the tip was captured and supply lines cut off. In a desperate counter attack, airborne troopers of the United Alliance are dropped all over India and Turkey. Likewise, a mega force of tanks, anti tank personnel, anti aircraft vehicles, assault vehicles, and other armored vehicles are dispersed inside a militarization zone created in Ukraine. The force of vehicles outnumbered the Russian tank brigade 5 to 1. However, the U-22 expected this maneuver, and the Russian drop the Tsar bomb on the militarization zone and demand Europes' immediate surrender. 

The United Alliance at this point is splitting. Some European countries consider surrendering to the the U-22 but the remaining super powers of the US, France, Germany, and Great Britain convince the countries surrender would mean the destruction of the free world. While the U22 effectively destroyed a large portion of the UA's armored vehicles and tanks, they also destroyed their invasion route to the rest of Europe. Unexpectedly, Russian tanks move north but spread out, effectively bogging down Eastern Europe into a ground war. Destroyed tanks litter the battlefield and fighter jets clash in the air for sky control, but no one could have expected what would happen next.

The war rages on, for weeks on end. China effectively cripples India, and turns its attention away from the country. What's left of India are a few major cities, the remaining standing army is tasked with protecting the cities and a rebellion would be impossible at this point. Large numbers of Chinese soldiers, aircrafts, and tanks are transported to the European front. With the fuels of war burning Europe itself becomes one large air battle with debris landing all over European cities. For weeks the battle continues between fighter jets, helicopters, and drones and while the lines on the map never moved during this time the sky is conquered and re conquered daily. However, while the U22 chip away at Europe, United Alliance Armies make great strides in a weakened Russia, the U22's shield is running out.

Jan 2nd, 2033

With a prolonged conflict in Europe not playing to the strengths of the U22, they plan to end the war in one decisive battle. A mass of Russian and Chinese ships invade English waters, after what's called the longest hour, a crippled Chinese and Russian navy capture Great Britain. While most noted it as a major lose no one thought it would mean the end of the war. In a matter of hours, the U22 evacuates the island and broadcasts a message around the world. They declare themselves the victors of the Third World War and state that if the United Alliance does not surrender they will detonate nukes and destroy the nation of Great Britain. While the blasts wouldn't kill anyone, one of the oldest nations in the world would be destroyed. 

In a race against time, Great Britain's parliament urges the United Alliance to surrender but to no avail, the alliance votes all in favor of continuing the war and the British watch as 1800 years of culture is engulfed in flames. The majority of British refugees and parliaments are moved to America. Infact, since the war started America sees its population intake rise 250%. 

After the destruction of Great Britain the U22 changed up their strategy yet again. All air attacks ceased across Europe. Instead, anti air defenses are placed along Ukraine and north Eastern Europe, effectively cutting off air support and supply drops to the assault force in Russia. The United Middle Eastern Force spread itself across key defensive positions as well, and sent reinforcements to Moscow. While this defensive maneuver seems logical, it's looked back upon as one of U22's biggest military blunders.

With the U22 spread thin and on the defensive, the United Alliance looked to hit back in full force. The first began with the success of retaking Japan and major areas of the south Chinese sea. When Chinese warships migrated to Russian seas, the UA figured an attack in Europe was immanent. With mine fields placed under water, and a fleet of Russian submarines covertly protecting the Chinese territory, the UA developed a plan to take advantage of U22's short sidedness. EMP and precision air strikes destroyed any mines and submarines hiding in the waters the night before the invasion. US air craft carriers lead the way for a 14 nation fleet to take control of the sea. With the majority of China's warships in Nordic waters, they were unable to return in time to save the captured territory. 

With the Chinese sea being bottlenecked, and support giving life to India's rebellion, the tide finally started to turn in favor of the UA. However, missiles only rained down across China for a few hours until a cease fire was given. That cease fire was ordered because China began doing the same thing from the European shoreline. While it looked like both navies on either side of the world might bomb each other to death, a cease fire was decided by both the U22 and the UA. Peace talks finally resumed, however the UA assault force grew restless in Russia. Trapped behind enemy lines, the army of 16,000 was fearful for their lives. Close to starving and low on Intel they broke the cease fire and pushed into Moscow. 

The battle for Moscow was devastational. The battle marks the largest ground force clash of WW3 with an estimated 16,000 UA soldier facing off against an army well into the 100,000s comprised of Chinese, Russian, and middle eastern fighters. While the army outnumbered the UA they were not nearly as coordinated nor as military effective. With heavy loses, the remains of the task force stormed the Russian parliament and captured the capital city, leaving an army of 80,000 U22 standing by outside the city. UA task force leaders in an act of desperation took a large amount of the civilian population hostage including key Russian generals and U22 officers.

While it was an impressive military victory, it squashed the hope of any peace talks to continue, and pushed the Russians into desperation. The Russian economy was in shambles, with its capital taken and its armies in disarray, it was looking like it might be the only U22 country willing to surrender. With the the surrender of Russia, the U22 would likely lose the war.

Things were not looking good for the U22. With Chinese troops forced to recall to parts of India and China, and it's navy committed to pointing it's guns at Europe, China's maneuverability in the war became increasingly slimmer. Russia, considering surrender, and bunkered down defending its nation, left the command force and course of the war up to the middle eastern countries, however things weren't looking good on their side either. Invasion had broken out throughout the middle eastern countries. Elite special ops teams secured small villages and took down any soldiers in their path, clearing the way for predator drones to target larger military bases and liberate POW camps. While the nations had the technology and man power to hold off a full frontal invasion, demolition teams exploited guerrilla warfare techniques to try and cripple the nations. With things looking bad, the United Middle Eastern Force saw the only way left they could win the war. If they could find a way to alleviate the Chinese navy of their commitment to Europe, the navy could circle around and re engage the UA navy in the south Chinese sea. But how could such a task be accomplished?

On January 12th, 2033, that goal became a reality when the nations of the United Middle Eastern Force launched nuclear warheads into Europe. The blast destroyed 13 countries and effectively killed millions of Europeans. The world watched in horror as one of its continents fell. Only the countries of Italy, Spain, and Portugal survived. The remaining European forces and United Alliance forces vowed to avenge the genocide. While the acts were monstrous, the goal was achieved. The great Chinese navy began its move towards southern China. With little time, the UA threatened to send nuclear attacks into China if it did not turn back its fleet. Bewildered, China distances itself from the U22 and argues that it had no idea of the planned genocide. The UA demands China's surrender, and China complies. 

Talks of China's surrender begin as China quietly moves it's navy north into Russian sea. China agrees to a surrender effective immediately, but the next day in a surprise attack China unveils its newest weapon, the tsunami bomb. A hydrogen bomb miles beneath the ocean in the south Chinese sea is detonated, creating a massive tsunami that completely eradicates the United Alliances assault fleet. It would appear that China really didn't know anything about the genocide and had been developing this weapon in secret and planned to use it to retake the Chinese Sea. It also makes sense they wouldn't tell the United middle eastern force for fear of leaked Intel. 

While the weapon was successful in destroying the fleet, the tsunami flooded large parts of Japan, The Philippines, Parts of India, and parts of China. Certainly a last resort for China since these were their intended territories of capture. Enraged the UA drops nuclear warheads to destroy the great Chinese fleet. However, the Chinese split their fleet into 3 large battle groups in order to move toward China more quickly. 2 battle groups headed north into Russian sea, while the largest group headed south. The southern fleet was completely eradicated by the warheads, and any survivors would have had a long paddle home. 

The Last Days of the War
With it's fleet in ruins, the remnants moved further north into Russian sea, linking up with the Russian navy. A combined fleet of Russian and Chinese warships secure the Chinese Sea and parts of the northern Russian sea. At this point, historians believe China and Russia seceded from the U22, forming the U2 and leaving the U20 largely compromised of the middle eastern countries. With the U2 on the defensive, and the U20 in shambles, countries began turning on each other inside the U20. The schism began after Iran's destruction. Earlier that day, Iran launched a warhead into Libya, and demanded it's surrender and for it to allow 25,000 Iranian soldiers passage to Libya. Libya retaliated with a full nuclear assault, destroying the country and its missile silos. The destruction served as a wake up call for many of the middle eastern nations who did not want to see their nations destroyed. However, the destruction of Europe was irreversible and many countries knew the nations of the world would be unforgiving. They tried to prove their worth to the UA by turning on the nations of U20. However, the traitors were cut down and the schism sparked nuclear war in the area, to this day the Middle East is largely destroyed with pockets of livable space scoured across the region. 

With only China and the remnants of Russia remaining, the last day of the war was within sight, but not in a way anyone imagined. With Japan and the rest of the nations in the Chinese sea destroyed, collateral damage was not an issue when it came to the UA's next move. Through a similar method, the UA detonated two hydrogen bombs that created a tsunami hellbent on clashing with China. The wave destroyed the Chinese and Russian fleets and further flooded the southern region of China. Air battles raged overtop of the sea, even as the wave engulfed the warship navy. 

In this decisive victory, the war was declared over and the victors what was left of the UA. Missile silos across Russia were being captured and decommissioned, and UA platoons rolled toward The U2 remnants. While the word victory was heard round the world, the day would end with no such feelings of victor. With the worlds eyes focus on Russia and China, in a last stitch effort to win the war, Russian submarines hidden off the coast of the US launched a precision nuclear air strike effectively destroying the Eastern Coast. On January 16th, 2033 the United States lost 100 million people, it's parliament, its president, and a large sum of land. The attack was the largest lose of life to date and would prompt the US to bring the world to the brink of extinction. 

With its leaders destroyed and its people afraid, the United States was beyond desperate to find a way to win the war. With its subs and navy busy chasing off the Russian subs and protecting the western coast, the remnants of the Chinese and Russian navy clashed with the Australian and Canadian Navies; the last UA navies available to fight in the war. The United Alliance estimated that it could hold off the U2's navies and Air Force for a few months at the most, a plan was needed, or the world would be lost.

Project Mayhem (nicknamed Project May) was the answer to this problem. An American engineer who worked for Nasa developed a plan to win the war, but it was ambitious. On March 3rd, 2033, NASA launched a plethora of spacecraft into space. The goal of the spacecraft, and of Project May, was to build a space station possible of launching a giant metal rod towards the Earth. The rod would enter terminal velocity and instead of creating a nuclear wasteland would create a massive crater thousands of miles wide. At the same time, project May had a secondary objective, but one that would not become apparent until it happened.

May 15th, 2033

The space station is complete and project May is a go. Not a day too late either, in the time that's passed Australia fell to the U2 assault forces and Russia strengthened its control of its former territory. Even Moscow was abandoned by the AU assault force and most of Russia is returned to its former rulers, but only for a day.

1.7 billion people. That's how many died this day. On May Day, the UA launched its super weapon at the nation of China. What's left of the nation today is nothing more than a massive crater, two times the size of the Grand Canyon although larger portions are submerged in water. At the same time, 500,000 pounds of TNT and multiple Tsunami bombs detonate on the tip of the planet. The TNT melts large sheets of ice and the tsunamis barrel toward Russia. With the sea levels risen several feet world wide, damage to the destroyed parts of Europe and the United States worsen, however the collateral damage was expected and considered a necessary lose. Large waves cover most of Russia and freeze over causing a nuclear winter throughout the country. As the smoke of war clears, the nations of the world that remain limp away from the devastation that's taken place. 41 countries no longer exist, large portions of the earth have been destroyed, 43% of humanity's population is dead, and the world is comprised of considerably less leaders.

THE AFTERMATH

The remnants of Russia abandon their destroyed nation. Millions of soldiers, civilians, and children migrate to the remnants of Europe. Italy, Spain, and Portugal are quickly overrun by the armies and the civilians move in. What's left of the Russian navy moves into the Black Sea and capture what's now known as New Russia. 

The Chinese people are largely dead. The remaining Chinese army and Navy settle in India and Australia, reborn as the nations of New China and Australia is renamed Teje Moko.

The new east coast of the United States is defined, and the nation strengthens its ties with Mexico and Canada to focus on rebuilding. President Martin Axon is appointed, and Cincinnati is named the new capital and renamed Queen City.


Year 2033


And so our story begins...


Chapter 1

God Help Us

"I told you already, the only way we're going to survive is if we do this."
"But the scale, and so soon after the war."
"Mr. President, with respect that wasn't a war we survived, that was Armageddon. Humanity has been pushed back decades, maybe more, but in some ways we're on the brink of advancing farther than we ever have. With this technology, the United States can ensure this never happens again."
"I don't see how this could happen again." The president lifts himself out of his chair and approaches the window in the room. He gazes at conveyor belts and workers shuffling supplies around below. The window appears one sided.
"We need to unite the world not rule it, with so many dead, the others, they have to join us."
"The enemy is still out there sir. Australia, Italy, and the surrounding seas, they're all under control of what's left the U2."
"And what does our Intel say about they're endeavors?"
"Satellite images show the remnants of the Russian navy patrolling the Blank Sea. The Chinese navy is mostly destroyed but sonar projections show submarines on the west and east coasts of the continent. They're likely planting whatever remaining mines they have."
"And the land?"
"It's a mess sir. Millions of Europeans have been displaced by the Russians, half have gone East towards Blank, the rest are being held in internment camps. The Russian military completely controls Italy and are already rebuilding cities to house their civilians."
"The internment camps..they know we'll never bomb them as long as the remaining Europeans are held hostage."
"They're human shields sir, even more reason we need this technology."
"What's happening in Australia?"
"Honestly, we don't know. The Chinese are actively blocking us from viewing the area."
"The whole continent?"
"Yes sir, their jamming capabilities are better than we expected, even the satellites can't get accurate images."
"What are they likely doing?"
"Sir?"
"Dammit Richard, I appointed you the director of intelligence to get me just that, how can we not know what the enemy is up to?!"
"Sir, while our loses are the greatest in American history the Chinese loses are the greatest in human history. 1 billion people lost, their country is literally a giant crater, and their military is in shambles. My best guess, they're licking their wounds but doing it quickly. They're desperate sir and they won't rest until they've had revenge. And believe me sir, they'll take us down with them if they have the chance."
Three knocks sound behind them.
"Come in."
"Sir." Salutes
"At ease General, report."
"The destruction to the East coast was devastational, but it had one unintended benefit."
"And that is?"
"An invasion from that side of the U.S. would be impossible. Sink holes and large ravines have formed up and down the coast, creating whirlpools and extreme waves. No ship or sub could make it past those treacherous conditions."
"That still doesn't rule out an air invasion of attack." The director butts in.
"Mr. President."
"Yes I know, reinforce the west coast with our remaining navy, I want our ships spread out and ready to intercept any incoming vessels. I want air bases set up along the new east coast line and jet patrols around the clock. No one gets in or out of this country."
"Yes sir!" The general salutes and leaves the room. 
"What about our southern border sir?"
"What about it?"
"The mission sir, I need a team in South America."
"Yes I read the briefing, I'm still not quite sure I understand though. How does sending you and your team to South America get us this weapon?"
"I've spent years researching the supernatural there, we're close to a break through. If we could in theory capture one of these beings-"
"And then what?"
"The possibilities would be up to you sir, we're pushing into the unknown, a new frontier, with their power we could bend reality."
"Jesus, could that really be possible?"
"I've seen it first hand."
"You mean-"
"Yes sir, I've met an angel."
"Why wasn't this in the briefing?"
"Because sir, I won't risk the enemy obtaining this knowledge. I can't, if they began developing similar technology with a similar goal we'd be looking at another nuclear arms race." 
"Tell me about the encounter."
"It was breathtaking, it all happened so fast. But it told me something."
"What did it tell you?"
"...the future...my future..."

*Flashback Vision*

The director and his team are working on a giant elector magnetic device in the middle of a grass field. Trucks and Rv's are scattered around, white tents can be seen in the background.

"We're ready for the test sir."
"Move to phase one"
"Roger moving to phase one"
"Charge photon emitters"
"Charging"
"Begin molecular division...open the portal."
Click click Ding
A green light appears then quickly shifts to red.
"No activity sir."
"Any supernatural energy detected?"
"Negative"
"Increase photon count by 50%"
"Increasing photon count, mark."
A lever is pulled back then forward. Energy begins radiating off the machine, purple waves, with a blue center."
"Sir, low levels of supernatural energy coming from the center"
"Raise the shields, increasing photon count by 30-"
The machine explodes with a magnificent array of gold colors, shockwaves are coming off the machine.
"What's happening?!... Stevens!"
The director looks over at Stevens, but to his surprise he isn't moving, in fact no one is moving, time is stopped.
A golden silloute appears in the center of the machine. A deep voice speaks but it pierces the ears of the director. 
"My brain?!"
The voice speaks again
Another shockwave passes over him
"Stop" hard to breathe "please"
The voice speaks slower
"Why...have...you..summoned..me?"
"My head, I think it's going to explode"
"Breathe human"
The director takes a deep breathe
"That's it, deeper breathes."
The directors listens
"Why have you summoned me?"
The director looks speechless, after a moment of pause he says
"Don't you already know why? Don't you know everything?"
"No."
"But aren't you-"
"My form is different than yours but omniscient knowledge isn't something I hold onto for long."
"I don't understand, aren't you part of God?"
"As much a part as you are, I have form and function, I learn, I endure."
"But don't you watch over us."
"Human endeavors are beyond my concerns, I am tasked with something greater."
"And that is?"
"Your survival."
"How do you protect us?"
"I do not."
"But you just said-"
"I ensure your survival."
The directors takes a step back.
"I don't see a difference.."
"Protecting all of you would require loss of free will, I cannot take that away."
"Is that something you poses too, do you have free will?"
"I choose to follow The Crex, his words are mine."
"Who?"
"You have many names for him, I'm not sure which one you prefer."
"God?"
"Your ideology of God is inaccurate, The Crex is not something you could ever understand, your capacity for knowledge is far too small."
"Can you explain it in a way I can understand?"
"No, it would take too long and this portal is failing, I've stretched this second out across time so we can speak for the maximum amount of time."
"Is that why everyone's frozen?"
"Time is moving, but at the slowest rate, when time resumes to normal they will have only seen a flash of light."
"I see...what else can you-"
"There's no time, I must ensure humanities survival, I must intervene."
"In what way?"
"This. I must show you your future, what you need to do. You will save this world."
"Through my invention?"
"Your advancements will be that of your species, I will show you how to see our energy that hides among you."
With that, the being raises his hand and with it raised the director, energy flowed from the beings hand into the director's floating body. His eyes looked up to the sky, he couldn't move, light shines from his eyes and then dimmed. His body floats back towards the ground, the director begins coughing up blood.
"My time is up, I must go."
"Wait!" Yelled the director "what's your name?"
Standing up now
"I am one with The Crex, but you humans do have a name for this form, you call me Michael."
In that instant time resumed, the portal closed, and the machine shorted out. Smoke clouds began rising from the machine.
"Damn!" His assistant said "not enough power. Should we repair the machine and try again?" 
"No. Prepare for immediate evac. We're leaving."
"Sir? But we're so close. Where are we going?"
"Queen City."
The Director begins walking away.
His assistant calls out "You heard the director, pack everything up!"
Workers "yes sir" "on it"
He looks back towards the director, then notices a small pile of blood on the ground.

End Flashback

The president crossed his arms and looked at the director with a befuddled look. "So what exactly did this energy do to you? You can see ghosts?"
"Not ghosts sir, Angels and Demons."
"Have you seen any since your encounter?"
"No sir. That's why I need to go to South America. I saw flashes of the future, glimpses, a road sign, a map, El Torro is where I need to go."
"I can't risk distributing too many forces to the South, if we're invaded we'll need every soldier we can spare."
"That's alright sir, whatever we can spare. I will bring back a new weapon, trust me."
The president shrugged
"You're the smartest damn man on the planet and your invention of the Space Rod won us the war. I do trust you Rich, just don't go getting yourself killed."
"Of course sir."
He shook the President's hand and left the room.
"God help us."

End of chapter 1

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 2

A New Age

Time Jump 

The Director and his team were successful in their mission. In El Torro they successfully captured a supernatural being. By using a large body mounted device with capsules on the back. The capsules themselves we're lightly shielded with photon shielding gathered from a previous mission. Making it possible to capture supernatural beings in the first place. Once inside the capsule the being turned to pure energy.

Time jump back to Queen City underground base.

The President and scientist are watching as the energy is used to power a type of laser gun. The lasers pierce through the toughest of materials. Next they use the energy to power the base which results in the lights being blown out. Dialogue between scientist and the director as to why the being shouldn't be set free, even though the scientists want to talk with it. Finally weeks pass more experiments.
The energy is used to power floating disks. The director creates a new invention that allows the user to move the disks with their mind. Super natural energy is passed through the disks and forms a grid. The demo shows the energy flowing from disk to disk forming an energy net and then the user (The Director) with the gesture of his hand flings the net through 4 concrete blocks. The energy is officially weaponized. Through the use of an exoskeleton like suit, the disks can be attached to the user and then dispersed. Further testing shows that the supernatural energy has reality bending properties. The director uses the energy to flow through the disks and creates a blue energized looking elephant. The elephant acts like an elephant and looks like the form of an elephant.

"This technology is amazing!" Says the president "how are you doing this?" Everyone looks stunned.

"It's actually pretty straight forward sir, all I had to do was scan the shape of an elephant for the disks to get into the key position points, the energy flows through and creates the shape of the elephant, and the mental prototype I have of an elephant is mirrored into the energy. In a sense, this energy is projecting what I'm thinking."

"Can you turn it into something else? A tank? A plane?" 
"In theory sir yes, all I would have to do is download the shapes so the disks know where to position themselves."

The Director makes a hand gesture and the energy stops, the disks fly back into the exoskeleton compartment. 

"Amazing" says the president. "The applications are endless, and it's only been a few short weeks."
"Mr. President" says a general standing behind him "A word please."
The president turns around, "Sure, give us the room please." Everyone leaves.

"Sir these applications are impressive, no doubt, but have you given any thought on The Director's motives?"
"His motives?"
"Yes sir, we seem to be giving an awful lot of power to this one man."
"That's true but The Director is a war hero, his inventions have saved us all no doubt."
"I don't doubt that sir, but power corrupts and absolute power corrupts absolutely."
"In this case "the power" is confined to the capsule. We control it."
"That's not entirely true sir, initial readings of the energy during the demonstrations confirm that small amounts of the energy are returned to the user."
"Meaning??"
"Meaning some of the energy is leaking into the director's body."
"Is that even possible? Are you sure?"
"It's not conclusive but we're almost certain. Perhaps there's a different approach we can take to this."
"A different approach?"
"I've talked with the directors assistant, they confirmed that the energy inside the capsule is getting smaller, it won't be long before we have to capture another."
"Yes The Director told me the same thing earlier, he believes there's a way to replenish the energy."
"What if we did something else with the energy?"
"Such as?"
"What if we put it inside someone."
"Inside?! How?"
"I'm not sure on the logistics, but The Director's assistant told me something peculiar the other day. He told me The Director can see faint amounts of energy inside all of us. If that's true, if humans have the capacity to hold this energy imagine what it could do for our soldiers."
"An interesting concept, I'll run it by The Director."
"Do what you think is best sir, but I'm not sure about him. I read his file, his wife and kids were killed, he could have another motive for all this."
"I'll consider all options Admiral."
"Of course sir." Salutes. Leaves.

THE NEXT DAY

Scientists are gathered in the mess hall. Soldiers are guarding the doors. One scientists says to another "Do you know what we're testing today?" "The director looks stunned, we don't have any tests scheduled for today."
"According to this we do." The scientist slides his holo tablet over. 

2 pm Classified Testing lvl 5 Clearance

"Must be a glitch..." The director immediately puts his tray down and leaves. "Hey wait!" The scientist exclaims "my holo-!" The director throws the holo tablet into the trash as he walks out the main door. "Dammit.."

The director looks at his watch 1:58 the time reads.

He scurries to the main testing chamber. Scans his ID card. "Access Denied." "The hell?" Scans again. "Access Denied. Clearance not valid." "That's impossible" The Director looks around. "What're they doing in there" He summons some of the other worldly energy to his fingertips and sticks it into the console. A first person view shows him able to see the data in real time. He moves the clearance data into the terminal. "Access Granted." A green light appears. 

The doors open with a hiss and the blast doors come down. He walks down the hallway and through a second door. What he sees stuns him.

Scientists are gathered around one man, hooking up cables directly to his body. He sees the foreign energy spinning rapidly in its capsule. "Stop! Stop! What's going on here?! Who authorized this." "Stand down sir" a guard orders. "Who's in charge here!" 

"I am" the director hears an ominous voice but sees no one. "Who?!" He looks around "Sir are you okay?" The observatory begins to lower. The doors open. The president and his assistants walk out. The soldiers salute. "Martin what's the meaning of this?" "I'm sorry but we didn't know what you'd think. We had no choice" says the general behind him. The president raises his hand. "Perhaps we should talk privately" says the president. "Who is this man" pointing toward the man with cables in his back. "Director-" "WHO IS HE!" ... "This is Lieutenant Collins. He's volunteered to serve his country and humanity in becoming the first soldier of his kind." "****ing ****! You knew about this?" "Of course" says the voice again the directors turn around rapidly "who did-" "Yes, but you have to understand we were going to tell you" "he lies" the director spins around again "where is that voice coming from?!" The soldier look at each other. The scientists look stunned. The general whispers "you see, he's not stable" "THEY DONT TRUST YOU" the director clenched his his fist and the room begins shaking. The soldier take aim. 

"Calm down director" says the president. The director looks confused and then unclenches his fist. Then he looks at the capsule. "The energy use to be blue..what happened to it?" Sure enough he capsule is now a reddish orange. The directors aid emerges "photon levels are very unusual." He says walking towards the capsule. "They've slowly been taking on a different form ever since we captured him." "It." The general corrects him. "Yes it, but that I'm not so sure. This energy is conscious, its form is changing." The director looks around the room. "My god" he blinks twice then sees what has happened "the energy inside everyone is no longer blue, it is a faint reddish orange and connected to everyone. Like a web with the capsule being the center. "The energy, its influencing all of you, it's trying to get free!" "It needs a host" says the aid, having the most reddish energy inside him. "Phil, don't do it." The aid's hand just above the button. "Do what?" He says with a smirk. And presses the button. Red lights flash, the energy begins moving into the lieutenants body. The director takes a deep breathe "well ****" he focuses what little energy he has into his left hand and slashes the chest of the soldier closest to him. Grabbing his gun in the process and diving behind a lab table. The other soldiers take aim but the director is too fast. He dives from out of cover and open fires, the bullets aren't bullet at all but the reddish energy as well. He takes out a few guards. The scientists scatter, the generals get infront of the president and get him to safety. The top aid gazes at the lieutenant who's screaming in pain. "ARGHHHH!" Energy is coming off every direction, some of it enters the aid's body and he falls to the floor. The director kills the two remaining soldiers across the room but not before taking a bullet in his shoulder. It hisses and burns. "Fuuuu-" the director drops the gun and clenches his right shoulder. He moves toward his top aid and punches him out cold. The lieutenant's body is now floating in mid air. The director presses the button but nothing happens. "****!" He keeps pressing it. Then looks to the lieutenant's cables. The soldier is too high to reach the cables on his back so the director makes his way toward to capsule. He grabs on to the cables propelling energy into his body as well. A squad of soldiers hustle through the door and look stunned as to what they see. The energy is vibrant and intensifying. The director pulls harder and harder on the cable. "Little more, just a little more!" Finally he rips out the cable unleashing the energy. However, the energy does something unexpected and goes every which direction then back in on itself, forming a black hole. Loose items begin being sucked into the portal. Cups, papers, weapons, helmets. The lieutenant drops to the floor. The other worldly portal begins breaking the edges of the directors body. He looks fuzzy. The director screams in pain until finally being sucked into the portal. Once it has him the portal expels itself. 
"What the actual ****" says a soldier.

End of Chapter 2

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 3

Hell

The director wakes up in the middle of a barren field. Scorched paper is flying everywhere. "Where am I?" he says out loud. A wide frame shows nothing around for miles. Scattered debris from the lab covers the area. 

Debris: A gun, some scattered mags, a helmet, some glass, and some files

The director stands up. A mini sun can be seen overheard and heats the ground below. "****." The director looks around, cupping his hand over his eyes to block the sun. He limps over to the gun and checks the magazine. "Still a few rounds." He loads the mag back into the gun and cocks it. He limps over to ammo scattered around and shoves the magazines into his pockets. Lastly he picks up the helmet and dusts it off. He slings the gun over his shoulder and holds the helmet with two hands in front of his face, then he puts it on. A visor HUD appears. "Tracking" he says "online" a woman's voice replies. "Location" he orders. "Loading..." The loading screen displays for awhile. A digitized Earth is present, the compass in the right hand corner is spinning like crazy. Finally a red dot places him in the center of the Earth. "What the hell?" He exclaims "Exactly" a voice can be heard behind him. He whips around and takes aim with his rifle. "Michael?" He says "that sounded familiar." He lowers his weapon. In the new direction he's facing he can see some mountains and a glimmer of light at the top. "Hmmm" he does a full 360. "Fuuuuuck" he frowns. "Not much choice." He slings the rifle over his arm again.

Hours pass and his footsteps leave a shallow trail behind him. He ties his uniform shirt around his waist to combat the heat. A sweaty white T and light blue pants are all he's got on. The mountain range is still a ways off when all of a sudden he hears a shrieking noise. He looks up and sees a skinny dragon flying through the air. He crouches down behind some rocks. "It doesn't seem to have noticed me." It shrieks again. All of a sudden it makes a U turn and heads straight for him. "****." He takes aim with his rifle and fires a few bursts. They clip one of the dragons wings but it does a barrel roll and picks up speed, now flying just above the ground. It's a few hundreds feet away. He fires again and again but the beast dodges and shrieks. The director's gun clicks empty. "Son of a-" he turns and tries to run away. With its legs sprawled out like an eagle it goes in for the kill, picking the director up with its talons and flying high into the air. The gun is around his back but he can't get to it. He begins squirming. "Quit struggling" the beast says. His lips don't move his mouth just open and voice comes out. The director looks stunned. "Let me go!" "Not possible." The beast replies. "I'm taking you to my master." "Your master?" "Atriox, the ruler of the 9th realm." "Atro who?" But without answering the beast dive bombs toward the ground, dropping the director onto a platform. "Urg" the director let's out a grunt. His gun and helmet lie on the floor. Before he can stand up two reptile looking humanoid creatures stand him up. They snark and hiss at him. "Damn you're ugly." The director says. The beast hisses in his face. They take his weapon and helmet and inspect them. Then they bound his hands and shove him. They bring him before their leader and kneel him down. 

They hand his belongings to a large reptilian creature. He sniffs the belongings. "Warrior!" He says. "You!" He points "You warrior?!" "Something like that" the director responds. The beast stands from his rocky throne and approaches the director. Sniffing him. Sniff sniff sniff "outsider! You come from above! You human?!" "Yes." He answers. The Guards go crazy. Atriox raises his hand, they cease. The beast gets right in his face "You. Fight?" "Umm" the beast looks at the weapon then back at him. "You fight Valex!!" The beasts begin howling and screaming. Atriox laughs. "Lucifer sends us great warrior. Human! Together. We fight. But first...proof." The leader pulls a lever and the platform lowers. Atriox takes his seat in his throne and throws the gun and helmet into the arena. "Proof!" He screams. A small flying creature flies over and unbounds him. The director looks around frantically. Two lion like reptiles emerge from a chamber, one on each side. "Really?" He says. But in that moment one lunges for him, he dodges and rolls but it scratches his back up with its claws. He screams out in pain. His hands begin glowing orange. The other beast moves in but he pulls his hands back firing two bolts of energy from each hand. The beast shreiks and runs to the corner, growling. Each beast creeping slowly with their heads down. Atriox looks stunned. "How did?..." The director says looking at his hands. He tries to do it again but nothing happens. The beasts roar. He spots his gun. It's in between both of them. "Great" he springs into action. Rolling past one beast but getting mauled by another. It flings him back into the wall. Blood covers his face. His hands begin glowing again. His eyes open and pierce at each beast. "Alright you bastards!!!" He raises both hands and screams letting off a barrage of shots. Some hit the first in the head and it falls to the ground dead, the other takes a few body shots but scurries away. The director makes a run for the gun and pulls the trigger frantically. The beast barrels toward him. The gun clicks empty. "****ing ****!" The beast lunges but mostly grabs the gun with its mouth. Pushing the director against the wall he snarls and digs his claws into the directors leg. He screams as his extra mags fall to floor from his pocket. He jerks the gun around but he can't get it loose. With a magazine in hand he knows there's no point in loading the gun. However his hands are still glowing and the ammo seems responsive. On a hunch he tightens his grip and the magazine glows red. He uses the magazine like an energy enthralled hammer and bashes the beast's face in. It tries to get away but it's teeth are stuck in the gun. The director continues bashing and bashing until the beast is dead. The director is covered in black blood. The gaurds look stunned. Atriox with his arms crossed looks pleased. "Proof." He mutters.

End of chapter 3

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 4

Reborn

Two massive doors begin to open, a small crack of light pierces through. It grows bigger and bigger until both door are ajar. Two guards carry the director in on their shoulders, dragging his feet behind him a trail of blood follows. "Place him there" Atriox says, pointing to a chamber in the ground. The guards comply and lie him in the chamber, then they put some kind of muzzle like tube over his mouth and nose and two glass goggles shield his eyes. Atriox places a red gem into the machine and pulls the lever. A glass cover slowly covers the hole of the chamber, gears can be heard turning and clicking. The director opens his eyes, stunned. He puts his hand on the glass "stop!" "Don't fret human, endure." He pulls a second lever, white steam begins filling the chamber. The director begins banging on the glass. "I said don't fret!" Atriox screams and stomps on the glass. The steam becomes thicker and thicker. It starts to change form from a gas to a solid. The gas becomes so compact that it fills in everywhere it can, including the directors wounds. Eventually the white sludge fills the entire chamber. Atriox grunts and pulls the levers back up. A platform raises the director up, he is inside a giant sludge ice like block. Atriox taps the glass with his knuckles to make sure it's solid. He grunts again. Then pulls out a small hammer like mace. He places the red gem he used earlier into the top of the mace. Other stone like gems with insignias on them light up. He brings the hammer back and then down hard onto the sludge block. Red energy barrels through it and breaks the block into a thousand pieces. The director takes the mask off immediately and begins coughing.

"You could have killed me!" Atriox smiles "Your wounds were fatal, I saved you." "Not here," the director replies "out there!" The director points and then noticed his arm, the wounds where the beast scratched him are a dusty gray color. He wipes down the side of his arms and some dust comes off, but his cells have now conjoined with the dust. "What did you do to me?" He asks. "Mismerè dust. Gives you new flesh, you are reborn." The director begins wiping the dust off his face and hair. "You will fight Valex. I will call you Dagmar." "I have no idea what you're even talking about! I need to get back to the surface." "Surface?" Atriox says confused. "To Earth?!" The director screams! Atriox laughs "humans die off long ago, banished! Atriox ruler now! We fight for hell!" He clenches his fist. The director looks around, you mean there's nothing left? How long have I been down here? What killed the humans?" Atriox puts his mace back on his back. "The great flood, no life survive, some humans flee but none survive." The director takes a step off the platform. "I'm still not sure what you're talking about."

Atriox nods towards some guards. They carry over a large green mirror. "Look." Atriox says. The director watches as a view of earth from space is seen. He notices something odd right away, the continents are closer to each other and none of the damage from WW3 is present. He quickly concludes this is long before present day. However, large hurricanes begin forming, soon the entire planet is covered. "See, great flood, life dead, but then." Six space craft pierce through the clouds. "Impossible" the director says. "Exactly" Atriox replies. The ships begin sputtering and losing power, a few crash into the others. "None survive." Atriox says. An escape pod is ejected from the last one before it explodes. It drifts into space out of view. "Until now." Atriox says looking at the director. "Atriox think you Fallen at first, but Dagmar. Dagmar from surface?! How?!" "That vessel, it looked like it made it." The director says pointing. "No!" Atriox screams, "impossible!" He grunts and looks at the screen then back at the director. "So life has returned to the surface?" Atriox asks. The director doesn't answer. Atriox snarles and picks the director up by the back of his neck "Dagmar!!" He yells louder, the guards grunt.

"I'm not sure." The director replies and looks him in the eyes. Atriox growls and drops him. "Take him to the armory. I must meet with Belère." 

End of Chapter 4

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 5

Belère

High above the fortress of the 9th realm white smoke billows from the top of the tallest mountain. The panels zoom in gradually on a tall blue woman in dark robes. A shrieking sound can be heard behind her, she turns and sees Atriox leap off his dragon. "It's been a long time" the woman says to him. "We must speak Belère." "Your wish is my command" she kneels. "The humans are alive." Belère looks shocked "What?!" She answers stunned. "A human from the surface realm has appeared here in the 9th. He posses great influence, use his power Atriox will!" He beats his chest. "Says humans still alive, you will go to surface and open gateway." Belère still looking stunned replies "Ruler Atriox surely this human is a Valex trick to off set our numbers! By moving me to the surface, this realm will be less formidable!" "Noooo!" Atriox bellows. "Human real! Influence real! Belère fail to see human rebirth, Belère must redeem or be slayed!" Atriox says pointing his mace toward her. Belère makes a frightened look "As you wish Atriox." She calmly replies. 


Atriox nods and signals his dragon. "Haste Belère, be haste." Belère nods then turns away. Atriox jumps back onto his dragon. Cut to the director in the armory with the guards. Ancient weapons surround them. Swords, armor, spike weapons, rifles, jet packs. "This way human" a Guard says with a snarl. He pulls a lever and a secret door opens. Inside is some silver armor in human size. "what is-" the guard interrupts him "This armor belonged to a humanoid who wielded powers like yours. It's enchantments should magnify your power." "Who did it belong to?" The director asked while touching the armor. "We only know the wearer as The Great Destroyer." "How do you know who it belongs to then?" "Because the humanoid plagued the land for many years. It split the ground above our heads, its influence poured into hell and isolated Lord Lucifer." "You're kidding, the devil?" The director asked puzzled. 

The guard gestured to a nearby window. The camera follows and shows the mini sun inside the earth's core. "That?" The director asks. "Yes, Lord Lucifer there, trapped." The camera gets closer and closer to the sun until it gets inside the sun showing a three headed cow flapping its massive wings rapidly to keep the inside cold. Only one of the cow heads is awake, the others are sleeping. "How could something overpower the devil? Doesn't the devil have powers?" The director asked "for so we thought, the humanoid's power was divine, perhaps an influence sent by The Crex. However not unbeatable, Atriox clashed with the warrior, ripped pieces of the beast's armor off." The other guard snarls and pounds his chest. "Destroyer run off. Armor grow back. This set, grows more and more!" Just then an alarm bell starts going off. "That's the war bell! Put your armor on, we must assemble on the main level!" The director turns to the armor and begins putting it on. "How does is feel?" Says a guard "fits good!" Says the director "I could care less if your genitals are tucked up snug human, let your energy meld with the armor, your powers should be amplified." It snarls. A lizard like humanoid appear in the doorway "All warriors to the main level!" The guard replies "We know. Coming Dagmar?" The director looks at his hands. They're glowing with red energy. Some of the armor pieces float just above the armor. "Let's go!" The director yells back. 

Cut to a large courtyard with hundreds of troops gathered around, dragons hovering above the city. They hold their weapons proudly above their heads. Atriox dismounts onto a tall platform and screams a war cry. "GUAAHHHH!" The army answers with shrieks and roars.

A door opens and the director followed by Atriox's captains follows. "Today, we vanquish Valex from the depths of hell!" Atriox yells out, the crowd roars. "Behold! Lucifer send us great destroyer! Dagmar! He wears the armor of the Great Destroyer! With his power we rule all of hell!" The crowd goes crazy! Just then a small flying minion like creature yells out "enemies approaching!!!" The crowd looks stunned. Atriox turns around confused. "Huge Valex army!" The crowd begins looking at each other confused. One of Atriox's captains walks over to him, "orders sir?" He asks. Atriox grows loudly and raises his hammer "To mar!!!" The crowd screams then springs into action. Large enflamed boulders begin raining down on the city. Missile silos begin turning toward the enemies direction and letting off a barrage of black missiles with orange trails.

Atriox turns his attention to the director. "You Valex spy?!" He barks "What?! No!!" Atriox grabs the director and looks him in the eyes. "Hmmphf." He says "Atriox Lord Lucifer's most trusted influence. Atriox not fail him." More fire balls rain down striking near the courtyard. "Redeem him I must!" And with that he raised his mace into the air and sent a lighting bolt of red energy into a mechanism hovering over the city. The crystals inside the mechanism began flowing red and projected a shield to cover the city. More fire balls rained down but crash into the shield. "Redeem him, I will. Go Dagmar! Lead my troops against this enemy." The nearby captain shoves the directors rifle into his arms. "What am I suppose to do with this?!" The director asked displaying the rifle. "It's empty!" Atriox turned away and smirked. "Much to learn foolish Dagmar, first lesson is this: no gun is ever empty as long as there is intent." Atriox began walking away. "What the hell is that mumbo jumbo?!" The director yelled back in confusion. The captain turned him, "come, our weapons of mar are below." 

End of Chapter 5

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 6

The Last Mar

The stronghold of the 9th realm is very defendable. The city itself sits inside a crater at the top of a mountain. Watch towers and turret towers liter the perimeter of the city. The city itself is built inside the hollowed out mountain below. Large chambers begin opening at the base of the mountain, troops pour out to form a defensive line. The director and the captains are in an elevator shaft descending the mountain. "This is bad." One captain says to another "how could such a large army get so close without our notice." Another captain answers "Quiet weakling! The Valex will die all the same, from the foot of our stronghold to the ruins of their city it matters not." Just then a large explosion occurs on the battlefield. "Tanks approaching!" Says another captain. The captain who helped the director with his armor yells out "fools! Bring our infantry back, I want that land bombarded!" The elevator continues its decent then its wheels squeak as it reaches the bottom floor. The captains rush out, the director with them, rifle in hand. 

The ground begins shaking as the tanks are bombarded. Bloody infantry rushes inside. "Dagmar! Over here!" A captain yells. The director rushes over to the elite guards being strapped into multiple war machines. "We'll handle their first line of defense, then circle around and hit them some more. Just keep their forces at bay until our reinforcements rush in." The director looks puzzled "I guess I can do that." He raised his rifle "if I had some ammo!" He screams. The captain puts on a chrome helmet then answers "That rifle runs off the energy of influence right?" The director responds "ummm-" "So push your energy through it!" The captain bellows. A red light turns yellow. A chamber door slides open. "To mar!" The captain yells out and the war machines spurt into action. The machines themselves are metal, gears, and have powerful jets on the back. They hover just above the ground and fire missiles that exploded a bluish green. 

A squadron of the machines leave the hangers, groups of 3 3 and 4 barrel towards the enemy. They start to take some light fire from large creatures. Bulky and resembling rhinos but humanoid in form. They wear full armor with a cyan blue undertone. Their rifles fire blue and green lasers, and some humanoid's even resemble elephants. Standing tall the 13 feet tall beast let loose a barrage of spiked projectiles. 

The lasers fizzle and bounce off the shields of the war vehicles, but the spikes go through and make contact. The machines don't slow down though. The tanks turn their attention to the machines, now only 100 yards away and open fire. The tanks themselves are walkers with one large barrel and a smaller barrel like turret overhead. Some walkers have as many as three barrels. "Evade!" One captain screams, and the vehicles begin a serpentine approach. Two of the machines take direct hit and crumble and break. The rest complete their objective. 50-25 meters away, the captain screams "Now!" On his order, the machines open fire. Their powerful greenish blue beams make contact and down a handful of walkers and soldiers. "get in your lanes!" Another driver yells. The machines now only a few meters away shift to the left and right spreading themselves out along the enemies first line. A black spikey landmine fires from the back of each machine as it passes through. Once all machines are clear the bombs make an arming noise and explode, shredding the attackers first line. 

A captain looks back, satisfied. The director and a line of infantry move down the hill, screaming in celebration. Cut back to the captain smiling on his mar machine, he then looks stunned as he realizes what he's driving towards. 

A cluster of thousands of naked humans are running full sprint at the war machines. "Halt!" The captain yells, and they stop on a dime. The humans themselves are deformed in different ways, some missing arms or eyes. Not only is this huge cluster approaching but marching along with them are gigantic towering metallic Angels. The Angels are silver and gold each carrying two handed maces and swords. Some even have multiple arms. The director looks absolutely stunned. Close up of the captains face, he mutters "The Fallen." Then howls. The army rushes down the hill, but the director trips and falls. He begins rolling down the hill and being trampled on. The war machines take evasive maneuvers, but the clusters right on top of them. Some machines veer forward into the crowd momentarily and then away, crushing a dozen fallen humans. The machines drop more mines behind them but the humans do something unexpected. They throw themselves onto the mines, shielding the others from the explosion. "Relentless." A captain says. Just then a human reveals itself from hiding under the machine. It bites the drivers shoulder, he screams out in pain. The captain from the co pilot seat raises his blade like staff and shoots the Fallens head off clean. The pilot loses control and crashes into a downed walker.

Meanwhile, the director gets to his feet, clutching his rifle and wiping blood from his face. He takes aim but doesn't have a shot. The other war machines wiz pass him, spinning him around. "Watch it human!" A captain yells. The director gets up again and doesn't believe his eyes. Dozens of soldiers with shields and spears and guns are over run by clusters of the Fallen. The Fallen attack in a hive like fashion, weakened Fallen throw themselves into the enemy while stronger leap for the heads and gash out the eyes of their enemy. The soldiers fire missiles and flames into the crowd but it's not use, the crowds are overwhelming. 

Just then, the captain mounts the assault turret of the walker he crashed into, while swinging his spear at the fallen crawling up the walker, he yells and screams. But it's not use, he only draws the attention of the rest, like ants they help each reach the top by letting others crawl on top of them in piles. The captain shoots and shoots until he explodes. The director watching the whole thing turns around stunned. He sees the war machines closer to the top of the hill now, raining missiles down from above. "Retreat!" A soldier says, trying to run up the hill. The director breaks into a full sprint. More turret fire and rockets rain down behind him. Defensive walls begin rising out of the ground, they slow the Fallen down but like water during a flood they keep pushing themselves forward. Pushing and pulling, three fallen manage to get over the wall and lock in on the director. The beasts are much faster than him, hollering and hooting, they get closer and closer, the director knows he can't outrun them.


Missiles wiz past his head, he ducks and rolls and slides to the ground. Dozens of fallen are blown to bits, others are crushed into the wall. The director takes his gun like a baseball bat and swings at the first beast, boom! Right in the head, it falls to the floor but the next one is already there. With the armor of his forearm, he keeps the second at bay but it's still advancing. Pushing him backwards and the other right behind, he pushes the barrel of the gun into the fallen's chest. He pulls the trigger but nothing happens. *click* *click* *click*

The director looks down bewildered as he's forces back into the wall by both fallen. With his forearm still out, he barely holds them both at bay. Another Fallen from down below grabs his ankle. "****!" He screams looking down, the beast chomping at him. He thinks more and more about what the captain told him "let it flow through you!" So he does. His hands glow red and orange, the fallen look at him confused. He pulls the trigger of the rifle again, this time cutting both fallen nearly in half. He fires a few more rounds as he turns and shoots off the arm clenching his ankle. He falls and begins shuffling his feet backwards, the hand still attached to his ankle. 

More fallen begin crawling over each other to get up the wall, their mouths open, their eyes grey. He fires again and again, head shoting a few. He gets to his feet and lets out a sigh of relief. He turns and sees the war machines still up the hill. He turns and runs and as he does more walls rise forming deep pits below them. He jumps over the first wall as it's still rising, but the third and final wall is at least 200 yards away. He sprints, waves of fallen just behind him, he runs a little bit faster than normal, the armors insignias begin glowing and amplify his speed. Even so, the wall raises too quick. The war machines are sitting at the top of the walls, opening fire into the crowds. The director, still sprinting, kicks off the wall and leaps as high as he can, but he doesn't make it and slides back down to the ground. Frantically turning, he knows he must fight. He holds the trigger down, mowing down fallen left and right, some getting closer than he'd like. As he's about to be overrun he fires a bolt of energy from his left hand, it sends a group flying, bits everywhere. One fallen springs itself forward, curls up into a ball and hits the director hard in the chest. It sends the director back into the wall and then to the ground. Reaching for his rifle, dozens of Fallen jump ontop of him, putting their fingers all over him, two fallen grab his legs and begin dragging him across the ground. The humans do not kill him, they just touch him all over and sniff him profusely. The captains yell out and begin firing their rifles atop the wall "Dagmar!" He turns back frightened. Some of the captains are pulled into the pit and torn apart by the crowds. 

But just then, a glimmer of light can be seen meters away in the sky. A small glimmer, followed by a war horn, followed by shrieking, followed by a side view of hundreds of dragons diving towards the battle. Many of the fallen turn and run, still dragging the director. Dozens of smaller metallic Angels reveal themselves from within the crowds. "Incoming!" One yells and shoots three fire tipped arrows from a bow, others begin shooting up, some even shooting six arrows at a time. But it's no use, hundreds of dragons set fire to the ground and engulf the entire cluster of humans. The director covers his eyes and his face, his armor protects him from the flames. 

The metallic Angels however fight unaffected. The smaller ones shoot spikes and clip some of the dragons wings. The bigger metallic Angels begin slowing down and taking aim with their weapons. The dragons bring the flames all the way to the feet of the Angels. Completely engulfing all the fallen humans. An angel looks at one of the dragons with distain, then flaps it's mighty metallic wings to send the flames and the dragons back. A path clears near the director. He looks around and then jumps up, running away from the Giants. The metallic beasts let off a trumpet noise, then begin firing golden beams from their weapons, cutting the city in half. Dragons are vaporized, most begin flying away. 

The director looks up with rage and then screams, firing his weapon at the feet of the metallics. They look down in confusion. One looks to the other then back at the director. The other shrugs and aims it's weapon at the director. The director leaps forward and opens fire into the chamber. "Cease!" The metallic says. The director slides and hides behind a downed war machine. He crouches low, the angel then turns to his companion again, but just then some dragons spring a counter attack, and scorch the eyes of one of the Angels. The other tries to catch his falling comrade. 

The director peaks over and sees what happened. "Now's my chance." He says. He runs for the top of the hill, other soldiers fill in behind him and begin clashing with the smaller metallic Angels. The large metallic angel finally lets his companion go, who catches himself but touches his face saying "My eyes!" The companion looks at the battlefield with distain. Then spreads it wings and raises its godly mace. It's wings reveal firing chambers, 3 on each side. They charge and fire small gold beams into the crowds, vaporizing hundreds. The director keeps running, nearing the hanger door he jumps to safety. Just then another metallic comes up behind him and charges its main weapon. Once primed it completely eradicates the top of the mountain. 

Inside the main hanger bay is chaos. Soldiers and pilots are running every which direction. An elite female looking blue reptile helps the director to his feet, "Come! We must flee!"

End of Chapter 6

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 7

Escape

A small flying minion like creature flutters up behind the director and blue reptile. "Dokoo is destroyed. We must escape!" The female turns to him saying "I know!" She grabs the directors hand, "come with me Dagmar." The director with black dust all over him looks confused "You know me?" They begin walking, wounded soldiers are everywhere, some are left behind, most flee to the elevators. "Atriox has tasked me with getting you out of the city. Our last stronghold is in ruins, we'll have to flee toward the old city." The minion shrieks "Why would we go there?! Wimblade rules there. Stupid! Stupid!" "That's enough shriek!" The director lets go of her hand, but keeps moving "what's your name?" Just then one of the hanger doors behind them explodes open and falls to the ground. A metallic angel stands in the opening. "Fallen!" A soldier screams, and the angel is hit with a barrage of lasers, but his armor protects him. He storms in and faces a few soldiers in hand to hand combat, he has four arms, can spin his torso all the way around like an owl, and is wielding a few staffs and spears. 

Just then the female spins the director around with her and hides him behind a metal pillar "Stay down!" She crouches and pulls out an interesting weapon. A slim two handed rifle with an interesting ammo container. The rifle itself is a rustic orange and the ammo capsule is a clear rectangular prism. Inside swirling purple energy can be seen. She primes the weapon and it begins to charge. After a few seconds some of the energy forms into a large purple spike inside a smaller rectangular prism above the larger prism. Once the spike is formed it raises into the firing chamber. Four Purple lasers close in on the target from the weapon forming one laser. She pulls the trigger as the metallic angel is occupied fighting and fires the spike. In an instant, the spike goes from her gun into the Angels chest. It's lights flicker and go out and it falls to the ground. Soldiers cheer.

"I'm Vix." She looks him in the eyes. The director not realizing what has happened looks stunned. He peaks his head over the corner and can't believe his eyes. In the chaos the minion flew over to the controls, he pulls a lever and a second hanger door falls covering the destroyed doors vacancy. The minion turns around and pulls some more levers. One makes the main elevators descend, they're all packed full of troops. Another opens a side door near Vix and the director.

"This way!" She screams, grabbing his arm and pulling him. Outside the large metallic angel has made it to the hangar doors.he turns to the other massive Angels, one still clutching it's eyes. "Lead the wounded back to the fortress, I will finish things here." He crouches and raises his hand just above the door. Some soldiers are still inside, weapons pointed at the doors. "Melting!" A soldier exclaims. The director, now outside of the side door and on a railing like walkway, looks back in confusion. The hangar bay doors are in fact melting before his eyes. Since he's outside he can see the Angels wings high above the compound. "Jesus." He mutters. Vix whistles. "Now's our chance!" A light purple dragon flies up next to them. "It's distracted!" She says, pulling him on board. "But what about-" just then the elevator shafts start to twist and turn because of the heat, platforms above them start to bend or break. "You wanna stay?" She asks snarkly. She grabs his hand and pulls him onto the dragon with her. 

Vix grabs the reigns and lashes them, "Burst!" The dragon dive bombs low to the ground. Smoke billows from the top of the city. They fly towards the far side of the mountain, the lowest level. Thousands of soldiers are fleeing the compound, armored vehicles are driving away. A large lake of lava is also just below, and before them a huge cavern with thousands of troops heading inside.

With the armies of Atriox fleeing the city and the war machines bustling below the director cries out "Where are we going!" Vix smirks and answers "We're going through hell" the director replies "Where specifically!" "To Atriox" she answers. "That thing back there mentioned a city!" "What thing?" "The flying thing!" "The shriek?" "I guess!" "Hmmm I suppose he did" the dragon dives and flies lower to the ground now just meters above the soldiers. "What aren't you telling me?!" The director screams. "Lots" The director looks mad. "I wanna get off" "Don't!" She tells, "Later!" He says jumping off. "*******" she mutters pulling the reigns toward her, making the dragon go back. 

The director staggers to his feet and brushes off some dirt. The soldiers around him keep moving but give him questionable looks. "What?" He says aloud, a soldier snuffs and turns his head. Just then a group of shrieks fly by carrying large metal containers. The director looks up and notices them, then spots the dragon coming right for him. "****." He mutters, he looks back and sees more shrieks coming. He jumps up and grabs onto the sides of one of the metal containers. Hovering just above the ground, it also hides him from the dragon above. "Where did he?-" Vix turns and notices something atop the destroyed mountain, the massive angel is standing ontop of it, mace in hand faced downward. Soldiers turn and look. The director notices and looks back aswell still riding the crate. The angel cries out "Turn to ash." And with that thrusts his mighty mace downward, crushing the compound. The metal inside is mostly soft and melted from the extreme heat pushed inside. He crushes the compound again and again. "Move!" The director screams and the soldiers begin running for the cavern. Debris rains down from the mountain, crushing dozens of soldiers at a time.

Vix dodges some debris here and there "Burst!" She cries springing the beast into action. Meanwhile, the shriek carrying the director has caught onto him, "Release human!" He says shaking the crate. "Just fly!" The director answers. "**** you!" The shriek says dropping the crate. The director was only a few feet above the ground so he lands on his feet and rolls out of the way of the falling crate, "son of a *****!" Other shrieks begin dropping their crates to fly faster, the director dodges a few crates but one lands on him, pinning his leg. "****!" Soldiers file in pass the crates almost like a river circling around water. He pulls and tugs on his leg but it's too heavy. "No no no! Hey! Help me!" The soldiers don't notice him and keep running, more fireballs rain down, crushing the crate next to him. 

"Fallen!!!" A captain yells out pointing to the right of the mountain. Sure enough a fresh wave of thousands of fallen are sprinting towards them. However a river of lava divides the armies and the fallen but it only slows them down. The fallen in the front walk into the lava hundreds at a time. Their skin begins burning and turning black but doesn't kill them. They slowly march forward as more fallen file in behind them. Cut to Atriox standing atop a large war machine at the entrance of the cavern, thousands of soldiers running by him. "Cowards" he mutters. Just then, the massive metallic angel slides down what's left of the mountain and begins marching towards the cavern. Meanwhile the fallen have nearly crossed the river when they do something unexpected. The fallen inside the river all put their hands over their heads forming platforms for the rest to walk across. Thousands of fallen scurry atop the hands of the others and reach the other side. The director takes notice "Really?" He says aloud "**** it" he begins firing bolts of energy from his hand into the crate but the director is stunned as to what happens. Again and again he fires but the crate ripples and shakes, absorbing the energy. The fallen are getting closer. Vix flying up above notices him now "there!" She says pointing. Her dragon swiftly flies over. "****! ****!" The director screams, trying with all his might to lift the crate. The Fallen are almost upon him, just within a few meters, when Vix and her dragon swoop in and lift the crate then fly directly upwards, "Grab on!" She screams telling the director to grab onto the beasts tail. He complies and is lifted upwards, a Fallen just barely is able to grab onto his feet though. It snarls and chomps "**** off!" The director screams while stomping it's head and forcing it off him. It falls to the ground. The dragon does a full rotation and drops the crate below and heads into the cave.

"Good thing you decided to jump off right?" Vix teases. The director looks unimpressed "Information is important to me." He says plainly. "Yeah well is it worth your life?" She asks. He doesn't answer. Meanwhile Atriox still stands at the entrance of the cave, his army inside. The fallen rage towards him along with the massive angel only a couple hundred yards away. "Burn." He says aloud and presses a button on his wrist pad. Just then the crates littered throughout the field glow a darkish red on the sides. Atriox raises his mace and shoots a beam of energy into a metallic opening in the ceiling of the cavern. All at once the crates explode red fiery energy in all directions and an orange energy infused barrier shields the mouth of the cave. The fiery energy consumes the fallen and seers the ankles of the massive angel, cutting them clean off forcing him to fall face forward and slide across the scorched plain. The metallic face is just meters from the shield, it's eyes still glowing but flickering. 

"Useless machine!" Atriox yells spitting on the ground. "Atriox." The machine answers "My creation is not without use, your fortress is in ruins, your army in shambles. Repent and you will be saved." Atriox hops off the tank and gets closer to the shield "Atriox strong. Stronger than you." He pounds his chest. "Never surrender, the Valex must be ruined." He clenched his fist. The machine replies "The Arganots are greatly outnumbered. You will fail." Atriox turned and began walking "Fallen have failed, as always." He boards his tank and begins driving away. "The last mar is over."

End of Chapter 7

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 8

The City of Silk

Thousands of soldiers march through the narrow cavern, tanks and other war machines are littered throughout the crowd. Vix's dragon lands on Atriox's tank, the largest tank with one large barrel and equipped with missile launchers. Atriox sits on his throne inside the tank, his captains surround him. A latch opens and down a ladder walks Vix and the director. "How many vanquished?" He asks. A captain responds "Over half my lord. We were only able to get a few dozen of our mar machines out as well. Our dragons took the least of it, only a handful fell. They've flown ahead and secured the exit, we shouldn't be threatened for a few hours." The director butts in "You guys go by hours here?" The rest look at him, none answer, Atriox speaks "Now that we lose Dakoo, we always be threatened."

He presses a button, a detailed holographic map appears, a red dot focuses on a city a few miles from where they are. "City of Silk not far from escape tunnel, we'll take shelter there." Vix speaks up "That land is ruled by Viktus, he'll never allow us to stay-" "Then we'll make him let us!" Atriox yells slamming his fist. A captain replies "Lord Atriox the female has a point, we don't have a force large enough to capture the city, we should go somewhere else." Atriox snuffs "Look around you! Warriors won't make it farther-" "Can I-" the director interjects "Can I know what you're talking about..." Atriox looks annoyed "Dagmar have experience in navigating hell?" The captains chuckle. With nerve he responds "No, but I was a key strategist in the largest human war to date, I have experience in strategy." 

Atriox looks confused "Strat a gee. Some kind of land mammal on Earth?" Vix butts in "He's saying he was their chief planner." The director continues "Attacks, defenses, the course of war." Atriox questions "War?" A captain beats his chest "Dagmar chieftain of Earth clan?!" "Not exactly," the director says "I wasn't the leader but I have experience, I can help." Vix turns toward Atriox and says "We're hours away, might as well tell him." Atriox snuffs in compliance but looks annoyed. 

Vix turns and begins telling him "There's many realms in hell, 9 territories, all divided up. Each realm has a lord, Atriox is the ruler of the 9th. Garren of Valex rules the 1st, which borders us on one side. (The holographic display zooms out and shows the realms of hell. They form a circle along a spherical plane, the inner sun heats the top and bottom making it uninhabitable) Mars are fought constantly to gain control of enemy realms, the Valex have been pushing us back stronghold by stronghold for millennials now. Dakoo was our last point of defense. We have other forces scattered around the 9th but nothing as substantial as Dakoo." Another captain interjects "We don't even know the fate of the others. Perhaps they were overrun by the Fallen, could explain how they got so close without our notice." Atriox snuffs "Perhaps..." The director asks "Which realm are the Fallen from?" Atriox growls "The 5th" Vix continues "The Fallen have never been seen outside their realm before. They're usually mindless husks that attack anything that gets near their forest...usually." "They protect a forest?" "Not exactly" Vix explains "each realm has a focal point where the majority of the factions dwell, the fallen forest is their ultimate protection point, no one has ever travelled there and come back to report its findings." The director looks confused "Was Dakoo your capital?" "No.." Vix answers. Atriox becomes enraged "Capital stolen from us long ago be wretched Valex. Kizmanto will be ours again one day! Even if Atriox is last one who dwells there." He clenches his fist. Vix continues "The Valex have two capitals, Kizmanto and Olgero. They aren't the most populated force in hell but they're extremely well equipped, you saw the damage three of their metallics could do." 

"Is that how they captured your capital?" "No" Atriox says sternly "Trusted captain betray Atriox. Zunlè." "He was a mystic who misled Atriox to believe the great destroyer was trapped by one of our armies. He faked a communication portal to make it seem real and that the army needed reinforcements. Our dragons were deployed along with Atriox himself but it was a trap. We barely escaped, and when we returned the city nearly overrun. We fought valiantly but it was too late." "What happened to the traitor?" "He payed with his soul for the treachery. His top apprentice became the new high mystic and we travelled to a new city. The Valex strength grew and grew and we've gradually been pushed back ever since." The director puts his hand on his chin and folds his arms. "I see. Okay..so who is Viktus?" "He leads the 8th realm, it's not a very large realm but the mountains make it easily defendable. The city of silk is their capital." "You said we're pretty close to their capital, are your factions at odds too?" "No they ensalve any beings they can and force them to construct structures." "Why?" "Their leader is, a bit of a zealot. He's obsessed with himself, everything he makes them build is another tribute to his glory. We're only close to the capital because of how large it is, it's radius is huge and the hardest to penetrate. It's radius grows and grows. But most of the buildings are empty. Those who live there dwell in the center." "So that's your plan? Sneak into the city and hide in an abandoned part." "Not exactly." Atriox replies. "It's called the silk city for a reason, we'll need permission to garrison." "Permission??" The director exclaims. "Yes, Atriox go and talk with Viktus." A captain interjects "Atriox no! What if fallen return, we won't stand a chance without your hammer." Atriox grunts. "The female should go, it's her place after all." Vix turns and gives the captain a dirty look.

Atriox brushes his hammer. "Atriox use force if Viktus refuse. Atriox must preside. Vix not strong enough." "I have an idea!" The director exclaims "why not send the two of us!" "You two?" Atriox questions. "Yeah Vix will do the talking and if we get into a bind I'll blast them or we'll just fly away." A captain exclaims "And then what? We'll still be-" "I'll convince him." Vix states. "Hmm?" Mutters Atriox. "I'll get it done." She says clenching a fist and putting it over her chest. Atriox replies "Hmmm so be it, fly to capital, get us in or we force it ourselves."

Time jump to the exit of the escape tunnel opening. Dragons are flying in a circular pattern around the exit. Atriox's army begins marching out. Zoom in on a nearby mountain overlooking the scene. The panels zoom in more and more closer and closer into the dirt and further down until molecules are present. On one of the germs is a moving dot, extremely small, walking along the molecules. It zooms in even further to reveal it is a humanoid figure wearing a yellow hazmat suit, it's electronic wristband starts blinking red. He presses the button then looks toward the scene. He twists a knob below his suit and begins glowing reddish orange then expands in size. Once returning to normal size he takes off his yellow head dress, revealing a metallic helmet underneath, his human mouth can be seen, his eyes are covered and glow red. "It's finally time." He mutters. Vix's dragon can be seen flying away from the scene. He rips off his suit and begins walking down the mountain.

Cut to Vix and the director on the dragon. Vix: "The cities just ahead, we'll have to teleport past the invisible netting." "Netting?" The director asks, his face lighting up as the city comes in to view. The city itself is truly massive but the most interesting part is the parameter; lights can be seen toward the center of the city, but block after block are the outskirts, all abandoned lightless streets. The parameter is covered in webbing 5 blocks thick. "Is that webbing?" The director asks. "Hush!" Vix calls out, her eyes glowing purple allowing her to see the invisible webbing in the air. An invisible dome of webbing can be seen by Vix "Hang on!" Her hands glow purple and she disperses it into the dragons metallic saddle. They appear on the other side, "****!" Says the director "You could have warned me!" "I could have" Vix teases.

Just then the dragon dives down into one of the abandoned streets. They dismount the dragon "Now stay her Nirhà, if we need your help I'll whistle." The dragon snuffs and hides in the alley. "Shouldn't we get closer?" The director asks. "No" Vix replies "the city relies on its anti air systems and webbing to protect them. We'll be safer on foot." "Slower too! Can't she carry us?" "Nirhà has bad ankles! We can't make her walk! Besides they'd spot us!" Snaps back Vix "You seem to know a lot about a city you've never been in." "I never said I-" Vix cuts herself off, the director looks puzzled "You've been here?" He asks. "Let's just get moving, Atriox is waiting." They begin walking down the sidewalk. Some time later.

Both Vix and the Director are walking down the street, rifles in hand. "Be on the look out for traps." Whispers Vix. "What kind of traps?" Asks the Director. "Channel your influence into your eyes, if you see thin lines with colored energy surging through them you've found yourself a trap." "You're just now telling me this?!" "Shhh! Calm down, I've been on the look out but my eyes are getting tired, we'll have to stop soon if you can't channel it." The director looks at her, then forward. He focuses and his eyes become orangish red. "I see something." The director says, panels cutting to his vision. Webbing with purple energy surging through them can be seen above and blocks in front of them. 

"Looks like purple webbing up ahead. Hang on-" the director looks at Vix again, her rifle in hand with the purple swirling energy. "Are you from here?!" Exclaims the director "WHAT?!" Vix looks embarrassed. "No!" They both stop. "Your influence is the same color as theirs, are you a spy?!" "Are you crazy?! I've saved your life three times already!" "Does Atriox know??" "Know what!" "That you're, that you're-" "That I'm a Valen!" "Excuse me." A massive spider is suspended overtop of them, it's webbing connected to the dome webbing above. "Am I interrupting something?" Vix looks surprised, the director shocked. "Bolt it!" Vix screams throwing purple smokescreen down to cover their escape. The spider swipes it's mighty legs on the ground, nearly hitting the director. He falls backwards.

"****!" Yells the director. Vix teleport jumps to him then into the nearby ally, she kneels down channeling her energy. Out of her body runs an image of herself and the director fleeing the other way. The real Vix grabs the director's hand and runs with him down the alley "Come on!" She screams. At the same time, the mighty spider leaps off his webbing and begins pursuing the fake pair.

Clicking sounds can be heard, giant spiders spring into action, some jumping from rooftop to rooftop, others suspending down from the overhead webbing. The Director and Vix sprint down the alleyway round the corner and into a nearby building. They crouch below the window, peaking their heads over it. Spiders are marching down the streets and all around them. "We're surrounded." Says Vix. "Now what?" Asks the director "Should we call Nirhà and get outta here?" "No there's too many, she'll never reach us without getting caught. We should lay low for awhile." Just then a loud banging noise can be heard on the rough, from the underbelly of a large spider over the building falls smaller spiders. "Search everywhere!" Commands the large spider. Vix primes her weapon. "This isn't good." She says. "I still don't understand, are you at war with your people? Should we kill them?" "These things aren't my people," she answers "it's a long story but my dads kind of dick, he wanted me to be something I'm not so I left." "Well can be help us? Where's your house?" "I don't think you-" just then a spider breaks threw the glass in the room above them. "We need to move!" Commands Vix. "Are there sewers we can use?" "Sewers?" Asks Vix. "A filtration system for water and waste" exclaims the director. "You do know we're in hell right?" Teases Vix.

"What about your teleportation, can you get us to another building?" "They're too far away and moving through solid object requires more influence." "Fuuuuck." Says the director. "I heard something down there!" Says a smaller spider above to another. "Think Dagmar think!" "Me?! You're the one who knows the ins and outs of-" he pauses, flashback to Vix pushing energy into dragon. Then the Director speaks up "What about my energy??" "Yours?!" Exclaims Vix. "Earlier you syphoned it into Nirhà, can I give you a boost?" "I mean in theory but-" "this way!" A spider screams, nearly upon them. "It's now or never." Says the director. "Infusing our influence has risks, our minds will merge, we'll..see things." "Will it kill us, cause they will!" The director says pointing. Vix looks down then makes a fierce look "Get on my back, build up influence into your hands then push it into my armor." The Director hops on, Vix yells "push it through me!" The director complies, pushing the influence into her back. They both glow of orange and purple.

Vix dashes and blips, into the street into the building, into the alley into the street, she keeps running, spiders spot her and pursue. "Let's hide!" Says the director. "Small problem.." Answers Vix. "I can't seem to stop." She keeps moving, a blaze of orange and purple behind her, they're both moving incredibly fast. "What?!" Exclaims the Director. "We'll just have to wait till this influence drains, I didn't realize you could draw so much..channel your eyes! Make sure we don't run into a trap!" The director complies, his eyes glowing orange, Vix's legs a purplish orange moving incredibly fast. "Go left down that passage" she complies "through there!" he exclaims pointing. As they jump over a small barrier wall into the street two giant spiders try and cut them off. "****!" Screams the director. Vix panics and teleports between them, then behind them. They release two sludges of purple influence infused netting. Vix dodges them both simultaneously. She blinks to the top of a three story building. Running along the buildings and jumping from rooftop to rooftop smaller spiders chase after them, their webbing connected to the larger spiders behind them, purple energy surging into the smaller spider allowing them to run incredibly quickly. 

Being pursued by 6 spiders, Vix reaches the end of the rooftops and has no choice but to jump below, "Wait!" Yells the Director, but it's too late, as she jumps down not only does she stop glowing orangish purple but four smaller spider leap up from the ground, connecting their webbing in mid air. They jump pass the Director and Vix, suspending them in webbing, as they reach higher a giant spider suspending itself with the dome webbing uses it's huge legs to catch the spiders and bring them into its underbelly. Vix and the director are trapped in midair, Vix charges her influences and attempts to blink again, but purple infused webbing won't allow her. They've been caught.

End of Chapter 8

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 9

Viktus of Valen

Two large spiders each drag Vix and the director behind them. Marching through the streets, dozens of smaller spiders march along the convoy. "Dagmar! Dagmar!" Vix calls to him. He doesn't respond, the director's body is in a vegetated state, his muscles locked, his neck bent, mouth wide open, but his eyes flashing little blue dots on the exterior. "Dagmar!" She yells once more. Cut to flashback of Vix's memories inside the director's mind. Vix's point of view, clearly a child from the height of viewpoint. She appears to be in some kind of grassy courtyard, she looks up to her father "Papa what's wrong?" Her father, a humanoid figure with dark circles around his spider like eyes, a white face and four fingered talons. "Come here my child." He picks her up, then extends four spider legs from his back, allowing him to walk faster and raise his body into the air. He walks to a balcony overlooking the town square, lights are everywhere along with crowds below, a giant statue is seen overtop of the Main Street, the statues legs form an archway for people to walk under and the statue itself is of Vix's father, spider legs and all, one hand hanging down the other grasping and purple gem whilst looking toward the sky. "Can you see it?" He asks.

Cut back to the real world, panel displaying the statue, the spiders marching under it. "Can you see it?" The director mutters. Vix replies "See what?" Side by side panel of the director and Vix's father both saying "The peace I've made." Vix looks shocked, "Snap out of it Dagmar just try and focus on what's happening." "What is happening?" The director replies. Another flashback of Vix tending to a fallen slave, much older now, "What is happening here!" She screams. A guard responds "Do not dirty yourself with this filthy prawn madam. It was caught stealing, the punishment is just." The slave responds "We haven't consumed in days, please, we'll starve." "Quiet wretch!" The guard screams, raising its whip. "No." Vix commands raising her hand, "look around, these people need influence." "Well there isn't any for them!" "Then give them some of yours!" Vix yells. The guard looks stunned, the slaves all around look brittle and weak. "Surely you're joking." The guard answers. "I'm surely not. Give them some!" Replies Vix. "Stop!" A voice commands. It's Vix's father, accompanied by many guards, the guards surround the slaves and start whipping them "On your knees, now!" They yell. The slaves comply. "What is the meaning of this?" Asks Viktus. "Your offspring commands I feed the slave some of my influence." Viktus looks surprised "Is this true?" He asks. Vix responds "Look around you, your slaves are weak and brittle from your obsessive constructions, they spent too much energy and are declining . Will you let them vanquish? Who will building for you then?" The slaves looks the king, the bloodied beaten one still lying on the ground.

"These slaves will do as I say, and if they vanquish because of construction I will bestow that the greatest honor. They will have served their purpose fully." Vix looks horrified "You're mad!" The guards looks shocked. The slaves surprised. Vix raises herself up with four spider legs like her father's. "If you won't feed them, I will!" "Vixnirè no!" She sticks the ends of her legs into four slaves and begins pumping purple influence into them. "Stop her!" Viktus commands. The guards raising themselves up as well on their legs, "Get off of me! Get off!" She screams. The four slaves instantly become better nourished, their bodies looking stronger, their muscles growing, even wounds begin healing. "Take her to my quarters." Viktus commands. "Get off of me!" Get off!" 

Cut back to the real world, Viktus stands on his balcony overlooking the square. Guards with spears and purple colored armor surround the square. In the middle of the town square are statues of Viktus making different poses. The guards grabs the silk sacs containing Vix and the Director and drag them in front of the palace. Another dome like webbing sphere surrounds the palace and town square for extra security. Viktus suspends himself from the dome and lowers himself, he's still several meters above the ground. The guards make Vix and the director sit on their knees then they push their heads through the top of the sac webbing and spread the rest of the webbing out on the ground so they can't go anywhere. The director's looking forward, still confused as to what's happening.

"At last!" Viktus exclaims "The rebel queen has returned!" The crowd cheers. "But what is the nature of this return to the greatest king of all the realms?!" Neither of them say anything, "Speak, I command it!" Still nothing. Viktus lowers himself down to their level, Vix looks away, he looks at her then grunts and looks at the director. "My my, what have we here?" He says aloud, he sniffs him "This stench I haven't smelled since-" he cuts himself off "You're a human." The crowd looks shocked. "What grace is this! My destiny has bestowed a human to join our ranks! He will defend us and bring about a new age of worship and construction!" The crowd cheers softly. "What do they call you human?" Viktus asks, inspecting him closer "Ahh I see" he notices his eyes "Stuck in a merge trance." He charges his talons with influence, they glow a dark purple, "There's only one way!" With full force he slaps the director across the face pushing Vix's influence out of his head. The director shakes his head, then looks up stunned. 

"Viktus.." He says aloud, Viktus looks happy, raising his arms in the air he exclaims "It knows my name! A sign of my greatness spread throughout the realms!" The crowd chants "Hail Viktus! Hail Viktus!" Viktus lowers himself to the director and says "Have you brought back my daughter as a sign of good faith? Who do you fight for?" The director stares blankly. Before he speaks Vix interjects "He captured me just outside the 9th realm, said he was going to kill me but I convinced him to bring me here for ransom. Pay him so I can escape again, father.." The director looks stunned. Viktus asks "Is it true? You want a ransom?" "Yes.." The director mutters "I'm Dagmar the hunter, I came for a reward but your daughter walked us right into a trap." "Mmmhmm" Viktus swings himself around whilst thinking. "How were you able to get through our outer defense?" The director's face looks blank "She..she knew a way in, a blind spot." "Blind spot?!" Viktus looks toward his giant spiders then starts pointing with his talon and spider legs. "Find the blindspot! Patch it immediately! No doubt that's how she escaped before!" The spiders spring into action. He lowers himself all the way down to Vix and sniffs her profusely "So glad you're home." He smiles then rotates over to the director "So you want a reward?" He smiles again. "Y-yes" replies the director. "How much?" He says sternly. The director looks around then responds "H-half?" "Half?!" Viktus and the crowd begin profusely laughing. "I always heard humans had such comedy in their species, bring them both to the dungeon, prepare the royal throne room for an audience with the swine." "Yes my lord." The guards respond. Guards riding medium size spiders crawl over then pick both the director and Vix up and tuck them into the spiders underbelly.

They carry them inside the castle and put them in the dungeon, hanging them both upside down on the ceiling. "Well that went well." Teases Vix. "Are we screwed?" Asks the director. "We're still breathing so that's better than what could be expected I suppose." "Your father seems like a real *******." Says the director. "He's a narcissist, he only cares about himself, that's why I left." The director sees flashes of Vix's escape. "Oww ****! Why am I seeing these visions?" "I told you our minds would be...connected, it should wear off." "Doesn't seem like you're having visions." "I have experience with merging energy, I had some flashes earlier when we were running super fast, but they were too quick to notice much." "I see..." Awkward pause, they look away. "So you had a daughter?" She asks him "Huh?!" The director looks surprised. "Like I said they were just glimpses but I know what I saw... What's her name?" The director looks down and closes his eyes "Zoey." "That's a pretty name." "Yeah..." "Did you treat her well? I mean, would you ever try and force her to be your queen?" The director looks at her shocked "You don't mean-" the director sees a quick flashback "You will be my queen-" cut to Vix's father "and you will ensure my legacy's survival" cuts to Vix as a young teen "No! I'll never be that! I hate you, you're mad!" "In time you will see my mercy, take her to the dungeon, leave her till she complies." The guards grab her "No! Nooooo" flashback fades.

The director cringes then looks at Vix. "I'm sorry." "You're what?" "Sorry.." Vix stares at him blankly "I don't have any food" she responds "No no, its- it's something humans say when they feel bad for you, when they- when they put themselves in your situation and they understand why it hurts." Vix smiles a little "I see...your daughter, what did she grow up to be? A warrior like her father or did you let her choose her own path?" The director shrugs and replies "She wanted to be a nurse like her mom.." "Did she?" Vix asks. The director looks her in the eyes and shakes his head "No.." "Why not?" "She- both of them..." "Ohh no..." Vix stares ahead and sees flashes of the car crash. Police officer: "Truck flipped over, it was raining, hard to see, nobody's fault really, I'm so sorry for your loss, the doctors told me they didn't feel any pain..." Vix opens her eyes look at the director and says "I'm sorry."

The door behind them opens. A dozen guards emerge, "Come with us, the king is waiting.." Looking upside down Vix exclaims "We're stuck to the ceiling!" Just then two guards influence jump to the ceiling and cut them down in one fluid motion. They fall to the floor but before falling the guards use their spears which disperse webbing to catch them, then they cut the webbing and let them hit the ground. "You guys ever heard of jail cells?" Groans the director. "Come!" A guard barks, they bring their arms behind their back and wrap them in webbing. They walk them down the hallways of the luxurious palace before arriving in the throne room. 

"Ahh our honored guests have arrived!" Says Viktus. The guards kneel them down in front of him. The director's armor is now visible. "Well that's a nice set of armor you have, 'Dagmar the hunter', did you steal it?" "No." He replies. "Was it crafted just for you?" "It was a gift." "A gift?! There's no such thing as charity in hell. Who implores you, have you signed a blood covenant with a ruler of hell?" "A what?" Viktus looks impatient. "No bounty hunter could afford armor that luxurious, I suspect you're a spy sent to infiltrate this impeccable city!" The director looks angry "I'm not a spy! I came for the ransom!" Viktus stands up "Enough tales! Bring her here" Vix looks around "What?! No!" They grab her "Get off me! Get off!" "Vix!" The director screams he begins having flashbacks to what happened years ago in this very room. (Past) Vix screaming "Get off of me! Get off!" Viktus "You should have known better than to give away such royal influence. Remove them. No daughter of mine will become a prawn sympathizer." The guards pull out a metal butcher knife like weapon. (Present) Viktus speaks while holding a knife, the guards holding Vix down, "Tell me who sent you or I will cut off her arms and legs!" Vix screams "No stop!" (Past) "No! Stop!" The guard gets the knife lined up to cut off one of her spider legs. (Present) the director "Stop!" Side by side panel past and present of the director and Vix "You don't have to do this!" (Past) & (Pres.) Viktus "But I do." Close up of eye (Pres.) "3..." (Past) one leg is chopped off. (Pres.) "Wait!" "2.." (Past) another is chopped off. (Pres.) "Don't!" "1!" (Past) side by side panel showing the motion of the butcher knife going down on one side and the present day knife going down on the other. The director exclaims "Atriox!" Viktus stops just above Vix's hand. 

"Atriox, I should've guessed it." He holds the knife to her throat. "So what's his plan. Assassinate me, take my Peace? Say it! Tell me!" The director looks down in shame then up "It's not like that, the 9th realm was overrun by the fallen and Valex, we escaped into this realm in need of protection." Viktus looks surprised "the 9th realm has been overrun!" He looks to his guards "how did we not know this!" He stands up. "So, is it just him or.." The director replies "No some of the army escaped, they're waiting for us to work out some kind of deal." Viktus scratches his face "Well if it's a deal they want..." He turns to his commander, "open the gates, allow them in but no dragons! Tell them the dragons can guard our perimeter from this deadly new alliance. The fallen and Valex? Unheard of." He moves toward Vix "Do try and be on your best behavior" he grabs her cheeks "No funny business" she turns away and snuffs.

Cut to a massive army of spiders at the main gate, some spiders are even suspended from above. The main gate opens and out walks dozens of guards. The commander yells out "We know you're out there Atriox! Come inside! Lord Viktus demands an audience! You will not be harmed!" From around the corner of rock and rubble emerges Atriox. "Where's Dagmar?!" The commander replies "He and the female are both in a safe place which isn't something I can say about out here! Now come! Before intruders arrive!" Atriox turns to his right and gestures with his head to come on. The army begins marching inside and toward the town square.

Atriox's army occupy the town square. Atriox stands at the base of the castle looking up. A medium sized spider lowers itself from the dome above and down to Atriox's level. "Hop on." He insists. Atriox snuffs and complies, facing the spider's belly, he puts one of his feet on the spiders front legs and leaves the other leg hanging. He grasps the spider's top left leg with one arm. They begin rising. Once they've reached the top balcony the spider spins around so Atriox can dismount. Some guards greet him on the balcony. "Your weapons." They ask. "What?" Says Atriox "hand over your weapons." Atriox grasps his hammer "No." The hammer glows red. The guards stand ready, spears in hand. "Stand down." Orders Viktus. "You're bringing spears to a Peace fight, there's no point in asking. He can keep his mace." The guards comply and step aside, Atriox walks inside. "Besides," Viktus continues "We're all friends here, right Atriox old pal?" He smirks. Atriox says plainly "Perhaps." He now notices the director and Vix standing behind them. "Dagmar, you injured?" "Not really" answers the director. "Vix almost lost an arm though, this crazy fool nearly-" a guard hits him in the back of the head screaming "How dare you address the greatest king in such a way!" The director falls to the floor. 

"Now now," says Viktus "let us all be calm, we can all help each other after all." "Is that so?" Replies Atriox. "It is." Viktus says with a stare. "Tell me Dagmar, what know you of the balance of hell? Of the Peace I have created?" "The Peace?" Replies the director. He looks past both of them and out into town square, he briefly remembers the flashback from earlier, then gazes at the small purple stone Viktus' statue is holding. "Does it have to do with that?" He says pointing at the statue. Viktus looks surprised "So you do know?" "Know what?!" The director exclaims. "Know of the Peaces of hell." "I can't say that I know so why don't you just tell me." Viktus laughs "and here I thought you were some kind of expert. The Peaces of hell are the ultimate powers of the land, I created the Peace of Illusive, Atriox here holds the Peace of Inferno." 

Atriox holds up his hammer, the red stone glows red at the tip of the mace. He holds it up for the director to see. "I see" says the director. "And what a sight!" Viktus exclaims "Two Peaces in one room! The most held at one time at this moment is four! And could you imagine such power?!" "Who controls four of them?" Asks the director. Atriox grunts "The Fallen."It's no wonder they've conquered so much." Butts in Viktus. "What are theirs called??" Asks the director. "Well there's the Peace of Iridescent which allows them to create metal at will, those metallic beings. They also use it for armor and other weapons of Mar. There's the Peace of indefinite which allows them to fire those golden beams of light that can pierce anything, the peace of illumination bring the metallic beings to consciousness, and the Peace of indivisibility allows for the multiplication of almost anything." "Almost?" "The Peaces themselves cannot be multiplied, other than that anything the user wishes to multiply can be divided almost infinitely." "So the fallen, those humanoids, what are they?" "You really have no clue.." Viktus looks at Atriox. Atriox snuffs. "The fallen, they're human." The director looks shocked "Or at least they were, I'm sure you've heard the term fallen angel before?" The director complies "yes, demons and other traitors of God." "Exactly!" Viktus exclaims "these demons and Devils, they've twisted the humans sentenced here, and used the peace of indivisibility to spawn an army. The process is slow but the harvest is bountiful, millions are created every few hundred cycles." "They grow them?" "They divide them. The peace of indivisibility doesn't work how you might think. It can't instantly multiply the user or even a weapon or rock. It multiplies the essence of the object, in this case the human's cells, as you can imagine creating trillions upon trillions of human cells takes time. As a result, it takes them hundreds of years to fully create a new army." "I can see a weapon or something but to duplicate a person? How is that even possible." "The Peaces are unique, they are not bound by the rules of this world, they in many ways are a law of nature in themselves." 

Atriox butts in "Enough talk Viktus. Atriox army tired, need rest. Where shall we dwell." "My shelter doesn't come free, Atriox." The director exclaims "but I still have so many questions! What are the other Peaces? How were they created?" "A grand question!" Viktus says holding his arms in the air. He walks across the room to his throne and sits. "Some were crafted by the fallen angels themselves, as weapons to rule hell, others like mine were created from channeling huge sums of raw influence into a stone capable of housing it. Once enough is combined the stones have reality altering abilities!" Vix finally bursts out "You murdered millions for that stupid stone! You're a monster!" "Yes that may be true yet, but my greatness will live on! The peace I have created will protect this kingdom for all of eternity! They will sing of these days!" Atriox interjects "Not if the Valex and Fallen arrive." Viktus looks stern "yes while that alliance is troubling we have nothing to fear. This city is uniquely defendable, they haven't the strength to overrun us. Besides, I have a plan." "What is it?" The director asks. 

"Glad you asked." He smiles and walks to the other side of the room. "You, Dagmar, you will travel to the Fallen Forest and retrieve the Peace of Indivisibility." The director and Vix look shocked "what?!" They exclaim "why me?!" "Why him?!" Viktus looks at Atriox "Tell them." Atriox grunts "Forest only allow human enter, others die, cursed land." "I can't go, I'll be killed!" "Which is why Atriox will accompany you." Atriox growls "why Atriox do that?" Viktus smiles "Because if you don't I'll have your army hung from the dome-top and slaughtered in the street!" Atriox grabs his mace, it glows red. The guards spring forward, Atriox exclaims "No!" Viktus insists "Then bring me the Peace! You'll have weakened our enemy, it's in your interest!" Atriox snuffs, the director asks "We don't even know where it is. How do you expect us to find it?" Viktus slams his staff down "through this, a talisman, capable of holding sums of the dense influence, it allows the user the effects of the stone, obviously holding the stone is more powerful but the talismans are still of grand use. I will give you a talisman with some of my Peace in it, it will allow you both to return here instantly. You'll also need this blank talisman, it should start to vibrate and shimmer when it's close to a Peace. Stone." 

The director looks at Atriox then back at Viktus "She comes too." He points to Vix, "No." "But!-" "she stays too, and she'll be vanquished if you decide to abandon the quest." The director looks angry. He looks at Vix "I'll bring it back." Vix looks like she's about to cry. "Father please, don't do this." Viktus "I've decided, now go, the guards will show you to your transport, it's fastest beast we house." Atriox looks at the director "Let's go Dagmar."

End of Chapter 9

----------


## Nuchey

https://youtu.be/R-G92Puzevg

Peace of Inferno-Allows for the creation of huge sums of fire and destruction, nearly unstoppable as it creates heat which can melt almost anything Red

Peace of Illusive-Allows for teleportation and creation of portals Purple

Peace of iridescent-Allows for the creation of metal at will Silver

Peace of Indefinite-Allows the user to generate golden light beams that can pierce through anything. Yellow

Peace of Impunity-Allows for the user to shrink to the size of a 
molecule. Orange

Peace of Indivisibility-Allows for multiplication. Green

Peace of Illuminate-Allows for consciousness of inanimate objects. Maroon

Peace of indifference-Allows for the user to pass through objects, represents itself in the form of black flames covering the users body. Black

Peace of Implication-Allows the user to move things with their mind Sky. Blue

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 10
The Hunt for Peace

The guards accompany Atriox and the director to the transport bay, behind them follows more guards, Viktus, and Vix. "Here it is." A guard says gesturing to a large insect creature. "That's a-" "Booshmo" says a guard. "My species has a different name for it..." "What's that?" The guard replies. The director answers "A Cricket." Sure enough before them stands a cricket the size of a truck. It licks it's front legs and acts all insecty. Viktus exclaims "it will get you there quickly, you should be there in a few hours." Atriox snuffs, "let's go." The director looks at Vix "Be careful Dagmar, the forest might accept humans but it's no safe haven." The director nods. Viktus hands the director the illusive talisman and Atriox the blank talisman. "Do succeed." He mutters. Atriox hops on the cricket and takes its reins, the director struggles to get on the saddle but finally manages. The guards gesture with their hands over their heart and other hand behind their back, a kind of salute. 

The cricket springs into action, making a tremendous leap from the bay, landing on the far side of the fortress. It leaps again ontop a nearby rooftop and continues until it's near the outskirts of the city. "Getting sick yet, Dagmar?" Atriox laughs, the director replies "A little, honestly." Atriox stops laugh "Hmmpfh". They near the outskirts of the city, there giant spiders pull back the webbing of the dome only their legs can manipulate. They leap through the opening and hit the ground with a thud. The cricket stops and moves it's antlers around to get its bearings. Atriox cracks the reins "Off!" He shouts. It complies and sprawls it's legs back as far as it can for a huge leap. Soaring high through the sky, "Hang on!" Atriox exclaims. The director holds on tight to the saddle which has a rope for a passenger and his legs are strapped tight around the passenger saddle foot compartments. They hit the ground hard but the cricket doesn't seem phased. They continue through a rocky path suspended high above a river of liquid lava. They hop from platform to platform. Atriox says "Path too hard for metallics or Valex, should be safe." They hop along the treacherous path with ease. Behind them trails a mysterious metallic machine, silently and above them, it has two metal gears on either side, and one smaller gear in the rear. It has the shape of an aerodynamic vehicle and appears to have multi terrain abilities. It's bulky but with sharp edges and a black tint. The director and Atriox are too far away to notice it.

Hours later they arrive near a large cavern. Atriox takes the inside, "We rest here" "Rest?" The director replies "I'm not tired." "Booshmo is" Atriox hopes off, the director looks at the creature, it doesn't seem tired. "It seems fine." The director says, "Rest Dagmar. We'll need it" Atriox sits down and begins stretching his legs. The director complies. They sit there for awhile the director flickers the talisman around in his hands and Atriox sharpens the edges of his mace. He looks up at the director "You should give Atriox talisman." "What? Why?!" The director replies, "Atriox use it better." "They chose to give it to me, obviously for some reason. Besides you have the inferno." The director reasons, "Give it." Atriox demands. "Atriox stop!" Atriox stands up and pushes the director against the wall with the handle of his mace. Against his hands and neck he pushes in hard, the talisman is still the directors hand. Atriox and the director give each other stern looks. Atriox grabs it, the director doesn't struggle, Atriox snuffs and flings the handle to the right, forcing him to the ground, he tosses the blank talisman on the floor. "Trade." Atriox says, the director looks up in anger. Then grabs the blank. Atriox's mace has 6 talisman on the sides, all highlighted red and with the inferno stone protruding from the top. He pops out one of the talismans and puts in the illusive one. That side now glows purple. Atriox looks at it satisfied. The director stands up "Happy?" Atriox turns and shoves the inferno talisman into the directors' chest. "Let's go." He mutters.

Hours later they arrive outside The Fallen Forest. Massively tall black bamboo-like plants form a perimeter around the outside. "So that's it? Plants?" The director asks. "Not that simple." Atriox cracks a chunk of rock off the wall, then adjusts the cricket into a position to throw, he throws the stone toward the wall but before it can reach it two life-like vines spring forward and wrap around it, followed by a third. They squeeze it and squeeze it until it breaks. "****." The director says. "Mmm" he turns the cricket around and springs it forward up a nearby mountain. They finally reach the top and can see inside the Forrest although it's quite misty and foggy on the inside, they can see some dirt mounts here and there a thousands of trees lying on their sides. The director channels influence into his eyes for a better looks. "Damn." Before his eyes he sees thousands of Fallen husks, most standing around others he can see dormant inside the fallen down trees.

"What're we gonna do?" Atriox hops off for a closer look. He doesn't say anything. The director hops off too momentarily. "Hello? Ideas?" Atriox looks back "You're the 'star-just'" the director looks shocked "You don't have a plan??" Atriox looks forward "Of sorts, we leap from here, fight Fallen and keep leaping." The director looks dumbfounded. "That's it, that's your plan? What about those vines?" "Won't reach us if land in center" "that puts us in the middle of all of those things, and I've seen them fight! They aren't just fast, they can spring and jump off each other, they'll knock us off eventually!" Atriox snuffs "Then what Dagmar plan? Stand and shout?!" The director looks sternly forward. He walks to the ridge next to Atriox. He looks to the left then the right, he notices the bottleneck entrance to a canyon to the left. 

"I have an idea but you might hate it." "Atriox is hate. Tell." The director begins "So from what I understand your inferno stone is pure carnage. What if you circle around to that canyon and provide a distraction. Set their perimeter ablaze, make them think they're under attack. Then I'll sneak in, the forest should open for me right? I'll get in, find the stone, and get out before they know it's gone." Atriox bellows "It's as you said Dagmar, Fallen strong! They overrun Atriox, or isolate Atriox from escape. New plan! New!" The director looks forward, "there is a lot of them...you can't take them?" Atriox responds "Not for long" the director responds "even with that new talisman? Can you use it to get inside?" "Can't jump through, vines strangle Atriox" the director grabs his head in frustration "I don't know all these rules?! We're ****ed!" Atriox bellows "Calm Dagmar" the director takes a deep breathe "Alright let me think, what do we have, what could we use.." Atriox replies "Booshmo" "We can't go crashing in there, even with a distraction that thing will wake the others" Atriox looks at it "Fine leave here" he ties the reigns to a rode and sticks it in the ground. "What else?" "Talismans" Atriox replies. The director responds "The talismans...alright I have an idea." 

The scene cuts away to the mysterious armored figure from earlier, he's standing atop a mountain watching them, his metallic machine in the background. Then cuts back to the director and Atriox "So, could that work?" Atriox replies "Yes. But filling blank talisman mean we can't find Peace." The director replies "Then we'll make it blank again once I open the portal for you!" Atriox nods "To cast portal, make ring and push forward, think about canyon, Atriox do rest." Atriox gestures with his hand how to make the portal. He takes the blank talisman from the director and puts the purple talisman next to it, it absorbs some of the energy. "One more thing" says the director, he pulls an ear piece out from the helmet, "this will let us talk to one another, put it in your ear." Atriox looks at in confusion then complies. "Testing 1 2" Atriox responds with a huff "let's go." The director places the inferno talisman in his right arm wrist compartment of his suit, his hand glows veins of reddish orange. He then places the other talisman in his left forearm compartment. 

They head down the mountain, Atriox to the left and the director the right. He crouches behind a rock to hide then says over the headset "Okay begin the distraction." Atriox responds with a roar and slams his mace down, it flickers an orange charge. He fires multiple influence bolts over the barrier, they crash on the other side and begin a blaze. He moves to the left and begins setting the barrier on fire with a massive torch emitted from the top of his mace. Fallen husks come rushing out in waves. "Come on!" He screams, whacking and pile of flaming hot rubble towards the wave killing dozens. He fired multiple energy bolts into the crowd then falls back to the bottle neck passage. "Go now Dagmar!" He exclaims, the director complies and runs from cover toward the barrier "I hope this works!" He stands in front of the barrier, nothing happens for a second then the thick bamboo like plants begin moving out of the way forming an opening. He rushes inside and dives behind a fallen tree. "I'm in!" He peaks his head over the tree "it's working! They're all headed for that side, there won't be many left in here soon! Make sure you create a fire barrier so they can't get back in!" Atriox using his mace like a flamethrower torches hundreds of fallen as they pour through the passage "Atriox know!" A fallen is propelled to his left and grabs onto the stone wall. It growls and hisses, Atriox raises his left arm and fired a bolt of influence at it, blowing it up with half the wall. However it creates a second passage for fallen to pour through. "Wretched Fallen!" He screams "What's wrong?!" Asks the director. "Too many! Open the portal." They're getting closer, he whacks the ground with his mace, sending shockwaves and cracking the ground infront of the horde. Heat rises and knocks back some, others fall into the cracks and are lodged inside.

"Not until you make the blaze wall! They'll just rush back inside!" Atriox enraged "Do it Dagmar!" "No!" Atriox growls, he fires several large blasts into the horde, vaporizing dozens but they just keep coming. He uses the illusive talisman to teleport himself into the air as he begins to fall he moves his mace from left to right swiftly and creates and massive blaze wall of fire. Fallen walking through the barrier struggle to get through and are charred and black. "There! Now Dagmar!" The director sees the smoke rising and pulls out the the illusive talisman. As Atriox falls he slams his mace down creating a wave of blaze in all direction kills hundreds of fallen but completely obliterating the narrow passage. As the director holds the talisman in his hand something unexpected happens. A beam of gold light pierces the ground in front of him, the explosion knocks him backwards and forces the talisman out of his hand and lands several meters to his left. He sits up and rubs his eye "what the hell" "What was that Dagmar!" Atriox screams, hordes of fallen still running toward him. The director looks up to see the armored figure hovering above him, he lowers himself to the ground, it scorches as he touches it and the black grass begins burning as he walks towards him. He's about a football field away. "There's someone here!" The director exclaims. "Who?!" Yells Atriox whacking fallen left and right with his mace. The figure raises his left hand and fires an influence like machine gun barrage at the director, he rolls and takes cover behind a scorched rock. "Some kind of armored man!" Responds the director, Atriox looks shocked "It can't be..Open the portal!" 

"I can't yet!" The director takes aim with his rifle, Atriox screams "Why!" the figure raises his left hand and moves the talisman through the air towards him, the director quickly notices and takes aim at his left hand, as he fires the inferno talisman mixes with his influence and creates even more powerful projectiles, they pierce the figures' left hand and he clutches it in pain, the talisman falls on the floor between them. The director leaps from cover and open fires on the figure, it quickly twists the talisman on his left shoulder and turns small again. The director looks confused but he runs forward and grabs the talisman. Just as he grabs it the figure turns normal size again and fires golden beams of light toward him. He uses the talismans power to teleport a few meters away and runs down hill past the rock he was using as cover. The figure proceeds by running after him and then teleporting as well, as he stands atop the hill. 

He sees the director running along a creek toward cover, he fires more gold beams at the director forcing him to serpentine and stumble in the water. The figure leaps ahead using both arms to fire influence bolts of energy. The director counters by teleporting backwards, sacrificing his lead but saving him from the barrage of bolts. The figure lands the muck bellow not far from the sprinting director. "Stop!" The figure screams but the director doesn't comply. The figure's hand is still wounded, it's talisman flickers sky blue and looks damaged. He teleports himself into the air meters ahead of the director. As he falls he fires an inferno blaze at the director's path cutting him off, the director hides under a fallen tree that is above him, the creek bed lay at his feet. 

Meanwhile Atriox has some problems of his own, the horde is overwhelming him and he's getting tired. His back against the wall he creates a few blaze walls between him and the horde but some are simply leaping through it, as they reach him he knocks them back with his mace. "Dagmar!" The figure lands on the hill above him and fires more golden beams at the director. "I know!" Screams the director, aiming his rifle out of cover and fires at the figure. He slides down the hill dodging the bullets and begins slowly walking toward the fallen tree. The director turns to his left and throws inferno mixed influence at him but the figure simply shields himself by raising his left arm and channeling his own inferno influence into his hand.

The director looks shocked! "I'm trapped!" He screams. "Let Atriox in!!" He screams enraged, the fallen right on top of him, some gnawing at his armor. He slams them with his inferno charged fist and mace, then cracks the ground again with the tip of his mace. With a roar he cracks the ground into pieces and sends waves of energy surging through it. Fallen are literally cut in half but some still persist. Atriox teleports behind the pack "Dagmar!!" The director sends a flamethrower like blaze out of his hand toward the man moving from right to left. The figure dodges and teleports left, firing a harpoon like grappling hook into the directors' left shoulder. It pierces his armor and goes right in "Aghh!!" The director screams in pain, dropping his rifle. The device reels him in toward the figure until they're at eye level. The director's helmet falls off too. Finally the figure grabs the director by his throat and raises him in the air. "The talisman. Now!" His voices sounds deep and dark. The director holding it in his left hand "This?" He gestures the portal. "Nooo!" The man yells. The purple portal with a black center opens and Atriox rushes through, it closes behind him. "Atriox" the man says, his back still to him. Atriox responds "You won't get away this time, Great Destroyer."

End of Chapter 10

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 11
The Fallen Forest


The two stand there for some time, no one saying anything. "Let me go!" Yells the director, the harpoon still stuck in his shoulder, blood dripping from the wound. The destroyer responds "It's been a long time Atriox, I see you still have the inferno stone. I'll be taking that too." Atriox growls "You wretched-" the director cuts him off "Seriously let me go!" Before anyone can respond the director tries to influence jump to his left, unexpectedly the energy merges with the destroyer teleporting them both to the left. "Stop!" Yells the destroyer, "You don't understand what you're doing." "I know enough." Replies the director meeting eyes with Atriox, Atriox gestures toward his mace and nods at the director, he gets the message. The destroyer begins "Once I defeat him I'll-" but he's cut off by the director jumping again, this time right in front of Atriox. He thrusts the inferno stone into the destroyers back "Burn!" Atriox screams. 

The destroyer screams in pain then drops the director. He channels influence into his left hand cutting the chain clean off. He then passes through Atriox's mace and body all together, walking backwards. Black flames rise off his armor. He crouches and clutches his wound in pain. Atriox huffs "You've grown weak." The destroyer chuckles "I've still got some tricks up my metallic sleeves." The wound appears to have been filled with a metallic like substance. The destroyer stands up now and divides into 2 other destroyers, 3 total. They stand in formation facing the director and Atriox. Smoke still billowing behind them. Atriox leans over to the director "Don't fret, dividing divides his power. We can win." The director looks nervous. He speaks "We can walk away. It doesn't have to go any further." The destroyers stand there, speechless. Atriox exclaims "No point in talk. You're at an end." The two front destroyers begin walking slowly, then break into a sprint. "Here they come." Says the director, taking a step back. 

Atriox smiles, he unleashes a wave of fire towards the two forcing them to jump over it, as they're distracted Atriox teleports behind the original destroyer and goes for a death blow, swinging his mace at neck level. However the mace passes right through and black flames rise from his armor once again. Atriox looks stunned. The destroyer does a reverse kick sending Atriox flying backwards and skipping across the ground. "****!" Exclaims the director, the two destroyers now going after him. They fall infront of him roll to the ground and engage in hand to hand combat. The director raises his fists and goes on the defensive as the three exchange blows. Working together the two deliver punches that connect with the directors arms as he shields his face. The director stands his ground and swings back, his punch blocked but he counters by elbowing the other. It has little effect, in fact he's a little curious as to why they've even engaged in hand to hand instead of using their influence. The director channels influence into his feet and jumps upwards of 20 feet in the air, he fires a barrage at the two but they simply spin, run, and dodge the random shots. They stand there between the original and Atriox and the director, it's clear now they're simply distracting him from the real fight. "I'll have to finish these two off to help him." Atriox struggles to stand then let's out a roar. "Atriox will avenge!" The destroyer forms a metallic spear in his hand "Avenge this!" He screams throwing the javelin and grazing Atriox shoulder. Atriox looks enraged. He beats his chest a few times and then strikes the ground with his mace, the ground shatters and breaks, he sends blaze after blaze at the destroyer but they simply pass through him. Getting annoyed Atriox rushes him, swinging his mace left and right, they pass through as well, finally he thrusts it forward attempting to pierce the destroyer with his inferno stone, however the destroyer counters by opening a portal infront of himself and the exit behind Atriox, resulting in Atriox stabbing himself with his mace. The stone pierces the left side of his back, he screams out in pain. The director screams "Atriox!" The director then opens a portal under the destroyers' feet, sending him far outside the fallen forest. The destroyer looks around noticing he's surrounded by fallen husks "****." He utters. The destroyer clones now split up and attack Atriox and the director one on one. The director tries to punch his enemy but his fist is grabbed and he's spun around and slammed to the ground. Atriox on the other hand dispatches of the clone nicely, throwing his mace directly at him, at first it passes through, then Atriox influence jumps to it grabbing it mid air and crushing the clones head, the clone was too slow to reactivate his ability and lays there defeated. 

Still on the ground, while the other destroyer is distracted and taking aim at Atriox, the director opens a portal below the destroyers' feet and the exit directly above the entrance, resulting in a never ending loop of the clone falling through portal to portal, too quickly to do anything. "Now's our chance!" The director exclaims, Atriox clutching his side, the dead clone now disintegrating into a green acid. They rush further into the forest. A far view shows the forest spanning for miles. After running for sometime they stop to catch their breathe. Huffing and puffing the director says "What the hell is that guy? How does he have all those powers?!" Atriox sitting on a large rock "Because he has all the Peaces of Iden." "Iden?!" "Yes." "Who is Iden?" "Iden is the name Lucifer went by, he created Peaces, together are called Peace of Iden." The director rebukes "Hang on, don't you have the Peace of Inferno? And he didn't have the Peaces, he had talismans." "True, but fought him long ago, had Peaces then." "All of them?" "Yes." "Even though you had the Peace of Inferno?" "No claimed Peace of Inferno and parts of his armor in battle." He points towards the directors body "That armor." The director responds "How is that even possible that he had them if they were lucifers?!" "None know how he defeated Iden, during the battle he captured Peaces one by one. After battle destroyer was weakened, Atriox fight him and do what he could." The director looks distressed then says "Alright let's focus on the task at hand, here make this blank again." Atriox complies and holds the two talismans together, drawing the power from one until it's blank again. "It's done." "Good," replies the director "let me see it." The director holds it in his hand, it feels lighter, he points it at different directions until it starts to vibrate and glow a tint of green.

"This way!" He exclaims. They walk through the dense forest, through thick muck and fallen trees here and there, some of them massive. "We're getting close" says the director "odd how we haven't seen anymore fallen." Atriox "humpf" "Not much for talking eh?" "Atriox tired of talk, actions greater than words." "That's true I suppose, but isn't talking considered an action?" Atriox snuffs "Words are for weak, try stopping sword with words or shield, which one works?" The director replies "Maybe you could have convinced the swordsman not to attack you in the first place." Atriox growls "Fine Dagmar! Try convincing Great Destroyer! See how he flails you." The director stays silent as they keep walking, the talisman vibrating like crazy now, the director crouches and points "Look up ahead!"

Before them the trees come to a clearing, then a cave with green crystals illuminating it all throughout. "It must be in there." Says the director. Atriox huffs in compliance "Go Dagmar." He says. "You aren't coming?" He replies. "No. Atriox stay, guard exit, Destroyer could return or Fallen." "Okay." The director complies, "Good luck." They walk towards the cave entrance, Atriox turns and stands guard at the mouth. The Director walks inside, he shivers and rubs his arms in cold, his breathe now visible. As he walks further inside the dimensions of the cave change, they seem to stretch out, in fact everything seems farther away like his depth perception is way off. He puts his hand in front of his face and sure enough it's stretched out and elongated. "Strange." He mutters, pulling the blank talisman out, it glows and shakes, partially illuminating his way. He comes to a fork in the cave. He points the talisman at one path and then another, the left vibrates and glows noticeably more. He proceeds, walking downward further and further in, a frost covers the walls, the crystals appear cracked and frosty from the cold. Eventually he comes to an exit but it's barred shut. "I'm guessing they didn't leave it unlocked." He wiggles the cage, it doesn't move but the bar is so cold it burns his hand. "Oww ****!" He calls out. He looks forward to see what's ahead but it's too dark to tell. He examines the door thoroughly, a metal dog head rests in the center, it eyes are grey gems. "I wonder..." he charges some influence into his palm, then sends it toward the icon, it flickers and it's eyes glow red. It speaks, "Who wishes to enter the Chamber of Man?" The director unsure what to say "Urm Dagmar?" It responds "Just a name?" The director feels a sudden cold flash rush up his spine, he turns around convinced someone's there. Energy in palms ready to strike but no ones there.

The gates shutter and open, dividing the dog face in the center, he walks inside, a massive room awaits him. Once he enters he can see clearly, a frozen lake lay in front of him, snow falls to the ground, a few trees circle the edges. He can see another gate up ahead, the lake is probably half a mile long. He begins walking across, "Seems stable." He says to himself. He walks across it for some time, his destination not appearing to get any closer. Finally he stops and turns around, although he's been walking forward he turns around and sees he's still at the first gate. "The ****?" He turns around again, this time watching his feet walk forward, looking back he confirms he's in the same spot. He breaks into a sprint and starts running, this time looking over his shoulder, it appears he's running but it's almost like the lake is moving with him. Frustrated, he stops running and fires an influence bolt forwards, it moves away from him but very slowly, he watches it for awhile and after several minutes it reaches the other side. 

"Obviously some kind of trap to keep intruders out, there must be a solution" "There is." A voice says behind him the director turning around again, "that sounded like..." he cocks his head back around to see his wife standing in front of him, she's wearing a bride's dress, missing her right eye, and blood oozing down her face. Her brown hair hangs down. "Where have you been? After all this time." "It can't be." The director says holding back tears. "Where have you been?!" She screams, her voice cracking the ice. "Julie I'm so sorry." He says, dropping to his knees. "Sorry? Sorry?!" She begins floating. Arms extended out her eyes turns solid black. She looks down at him in pity. A voice can be heard behind him "Why have you come?" Panel angle reveals a young girl standing behind him in a pink dress with a pink hair bow, high tube socks and black shoes. "Zoey.." he says stunned turning around at eye level, they're a foot apart. She asks again "Why daddy, why have you come?" He replies "I-I don't know, I should have done more I should have been there." The little girl begins crying, her tears hitting the lake, it begins cracking more. Cut to the mother still looking down on them. The girl continues crying, the director slowly raises his arm and extends it toward her. His hand ever closer to her face, almost touching her she screams "Daddy!!!" 

Just then six solid black arms break through the ice and pull the director down into the water. They struggle to pull him under the water. He tries to break free but one wraps around his neck, the other twist his arms and his head. He struggles but it's no use, they pull him deep deep under the water. Air bubbles release from his mouth as he reaches his arm forward, he can still see the silhouette of those two above him in the murky water. He's turned around upside down, his eyes closed, finally he opens them to find himself alone underwater. He spins around in confusion, then swims to the surface to try and get air. But he's met with a sheet of ice, desperate he bangs his fist in the ice, he see the silhouette of someone above him, he pounds harder, then realizes it's him standing above. He punches the ice ceiling and it begins to shatter and crack. Bewildered he then realizes that he doesn't need to breathe, he opens his mouth and nothing happens, water doesn't go in or out but he's fine.

Startled and confused he moves downward only to be met with an impossible sight. Like a mirror that goes on forever, he sees an infinite image of himself in all directions. He looks one way and so do the others, he looks another and they comply. He can only conclude that he's looking at infinite dimensions of the same thing happening. The director looks dumbfounded, finally he and all the others look and begin swimming up. He returns to the ice and begins feeling it with his hand. He looks around but can only see the lower body of his other selves. "Strange" he thinks to himself. He puts both hands on the ice sheet and spins himself around, bringing his feet forward to stand on the ice. To his amazement he can stand up and feels the weight of gravity again, he looks around and sees no one else. He begins walking on the upside down lake, panels show the angle reversing and the director walking upside down. He walks the length on the lake, it was dark and black when he saw infinite versions of himself but now the water looks a greenish tint. He finally reaches the other side. Amazed he sees a white pasty portal in front of him. It almost looks like webbing the way the ends are folded in on themselves. As he gets closer parts of his body looks unstable like a cartoon almost. His shoulders for example are elongated back while his feet are far more forward then the rest of his body. In fact his entire body is elongated backwards as he reaches the portal, the top of his head being the furthest away. "A black hole? Err a white hole?" He thinks to himself. He steps into it, feet first followed by his legs, hips, abdomen, chest, shoulders, neck, chin, head, and top of his head.

On the other side is the entrance to the portal, with white light beaming out from it. Then a cluster of particles materializes the directors feet then upward. He stands there in front of the second cave. He looks back to see the ice broken where he got pulled in meters back. "**** me man.." he says aloud turning towards the cave entrance. He walks inside. As soon as he breaks the plane of the new cave he's blinded. He drops to the ground unable to see, his eyes burning "Aghhhh!" He screams dropping to his knees. Overhead panel view of the director on his knees in the middle of a white void, his eyes closed, still unable to see, blood begins dripping from his eyes, he wipes it with the back and palm of his hands. Just then a golden orb lowers itself from above. It speaks "Who are you?" The director replies "who's there" still blinded. "Who are you?" The orb states again. "I'm Dagmar" he replies, holding his arms out in front like a blind man. "Just a name?" It replies. The director sounding frustrated "Well I'm a human if that's what you're asking!" The orb gets closer to him "Interesting." It says "Where do you come from?" The director replies "The surface?" The orb chuckles "Only a realm?" The director looking around but with his eyes still closed "Why can't I see??" The orb moves behind him now "Depends, why have you come here?" The director cocks his head "I've come for the Peace of Indivisibility." The orb moves to the director's left side and whispers "Is that all?" Just then the void gets even brighter, so bright both the director and the orb are eclipsed with white light. "You aren't ready." The orb whispers.

The director opens his eyes. He appears laying on his back in a dimly lit cave. Blood drips from the ceiling and hits his cheeks. One droplet falls down the side of his face. He sits forward then stands up, as he takes his first step the ground beneath him breaks and he falls through the opening, landing in a pool of reddish black blood. It's up to his waist level, "Holy **** what the actual ****!" He begins walking through the thick blood. He looks up and sees the opening in the ceiling, it's the only light source he has. As he looks forward he sees the blood picks up speed and moves down a large chasm. "**** this" he says pushing forward. He enters the chasm, unable to see, the stream rushes him forward and then downward, eventually he laid face forward in dirt and mud and blood.

The new area he's in is dimly lit by an eclipsed moon high up above. "Must be an illusion" he thinks to himself. In front of him lies a crescent shaped pond, blue and pure. As the droplets of blood hit it they turn into the pure water. The whole pond shines in the moonlight. With the crescent in the shape of a 'C' and the director standing inside the pool of water within the 'C' he sees grass up ahead. He moves through the liquid, unable to see his lower torso below, his waist downward are entirely transparent. He splashes some of the divine water into his face and hair to wash away the blood. Unbeknownst to him that the liquid makes him look transparent. Not transparent in the way we can see through his skin to his organs but almost ghostly. Parts of his face, neck, and body are only faintly visible. As he reaches the grass he lifts himself to the platform. He rolls over onto his back and lay there looking up, exhausted. Droplets of the pure water drop to the ground and the grass begins shifting away from him, outlining his body perfectly. He huffs and sits up, the grass reforming to fill the hole. "Not sure what to make of all this.." he says aloud "I hope Atriox hasn't run into trouble.." he thinks about the great destroyer ambushing Atriox and fears the worst, was he alive? Was he killed? Could the destroyer be right behind him?

He shook off the unanswerable questions for now and continued marching forward, the grass moving out of the way each step. As he reaches the end of the grass field he comes to a large stone face carved into the wall. "Amazing" he exclaims "it look so lifelike" he says reaching out to touch it. As he does the face awakes in a startle and begins huffing and puffing, gasping for air. Its eyes white, it appears blind "What the! Who goes there?!" It cries out. The director looks shocked and doesn't know what to say, the stone face replies "I know you're out there! I can hear you shaking! Speak! Who is it!" The director replies "I'm a human sent on an important mission to find the stone of indivisibility! Do you know where I can find it?" The face replies "The stone of-" he stops short "why have you ventured here for such divine gems!" The director stands there dumbstruck, unsure what to say. Should he lie? Should he tell the truth? "Well, human?!" The face bellows. The director answers "I need to prevent further destruction, my world..my, realm. It was engulfed in war, so many dead...and then I came here and well it doesn't seem much different. There must be a path to peace and I don't think I can achieve it without that stone..can you help me?" 

The stone face replies "Ahh an honest answer from an honest man; aren't many of those left now are there?" The director replies "Not really" the stone face burst out "I will give you a chance human! But know this, no being can ever see eye to eye. Peace can be tricked into place and coerced but never achieved. That's why the Peaces were made you know; the ultimate power, to create peace." The director raises his eyebrows "and you're just going to give me one??" "No!" The voice bellows once more "I said I'd give, a chance. Long ago Lucifer made the Peaces to rule all of hell. Through force he commanded the other fallen angels to help your kind." The director crosses his arms "I still don't understand, why help us? For what?" The face frowned "it would be faster to show you and I must save my strength.." "show me wh-" blue beams fire from the stone faces eyes connecting with the director's mind. He sees visions of the past and can hear the stone face. "I will tell you human. I will tell you about The Divine."

End of Chapter 11

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 12 

The Divine


A long long long time ago there was Peace. The thing you call God existed in Totality, the realm of The Divine. This was the only realm, and it consumed all of space and time. In a way space and time neither existed, there was only The Divine. But even The Divine lived by a code, a simple one really. It was inclined to see a realm far different than its own. A realm of logic and laws, The Inner Realm. To achieve this it created The Crex from its own divine soul. This companion had an ability The Divine did not, it could split and multiply its consciousness. It was a slow process but time isn't something The Divine could truly experience. The daunt of waiting; It ages our minds but The Divine stays the same. It is indomitable. The first mind created by the Crex was Lucifer, also known as Iden at first. He served The Divine and taught the other consciousnesses, Crex for short. They divided and became unique, each attaining to be stronger than the others in thought and spirit, each having a drive to create and learn. They shared in the knowledge of The Divine, but they were certainly lesser. There are things only The Divine can grasp, but being the first Crex meant Lucifer was the smartest of the others. Each division created a slightly weaker mind. These weakness were small but spread out across millions they undoubtedly added up. The Crex, the angels, they attained for more, like The Divine. They wanted to make its attainment real, so they created Reality, The Inner Realm. Lucifer created the laws of the realm, the things you call physics and molecules, matter and time, light and dark.

It took an erroneous amount of time. With the creation of dimensions each ever so slightly similar to the last. It mirrored The Crex themselves. A near infinite number of dimensions, every plane, every degree, every point, covering Totality. The realm they built had form but no function. The beings grew bored without something other than The Divine to appreciate their work. Something with gratification, something with emotions capable of reacting to their realm. That's when, with The Divine's authority it allowed for a third division, the creation of your kind and all kinds alike. At first, you were like The Crex, connected. But in time you grew, all of you, and The Crex and Divine watched as you learned the rules of the realm, one day even trying to master them. The play never ended, and The Crex could influence you anyway they wanted. Lucifer was the first to do this. Lucifer was in many ways the being that had the most questions; the one who could wonder the most. Being the smartest meant it could grasp the most abstract of subjects but it also meant it could realize the most complex of questions. So it discovered the first paradox. It wondered if a being could turn away from the will of The Divine. The Divine had willed your kind not to turn away from its wishes no matter the time. But Lucifer had influence, a unique creation that could change your kind. It altered you, made you turn away ever so briefly. The Divine knew it would come to this and it could not allow it, so it disconnected from your kind. And that was the end of it. Lucifer was distraught and enraged, it pleaded with The Divine that your kind could be saved. But The Divine wished against it and knew nothing could be done. The other lesser Crex had been influencing you as well, pushing and pulling you in different directions. Although The Divine knew it was hopeless, it agreed that a chance must be made. So it willed The Crex to stop influencing your kind, and allowed Lucifer and some lesser Crex to try and help you. The ones in your kind that attained to The Divine's will could be saved, but the wicked, the narcissistic ones who turned away unable to see the light would be sent here. A realm with 9 degrees, each categorizing the sins of your kind. They became known as The Fallen and Lucifer and the others The Fallen Angels. 

They planned to teach your souls to strive to turn anew. At least that was the plan, but it failed. Some of your kind were truly too far gone, and even after given thousands of chances couldn't get it right. Furthermore your kind had the power of indivisibility, and the wicked sent up would sometimes return with more wicked raised than before. The cycle seemed endless and The Crex knew it. But Lucifer couldn't accept it. He became obsessed with fixing your kind, too fixated on them. It never even gave thought as to what would happen next. The Fallen Angels, they used their influence on your damaged souls, they instilled in you a simple drive; They thought that would be enough, if you had creations of your own to appreciate and strive for, but it backfired. Your kind became jealous of what one another had, unable to accept the fact that you were different. Conflicts began, over practically nothing. For ages your kind fought and fought. Further frustrating Lucifer, he fell deeper into a depressed state. He thought he had failed your kind and The Divine, he was ashamed. The other Fallen Angels didn't feel this shame but rather boredom. Many returned to The Divine thinking yours was a lost cause. Others became corrupted by your kind, influenced by their own influence. These Fallen became wicked and selfish and toyed with your kind. Influencing you to do terrible things; Lucifer wouldn't allow this, for his creations to be used as toys. So he crafted The Peace Stones to create order and started the first Mar. 

Lucifer vanquished thousands upon thousands of Fallen Angels within this holy site. It looks nothing like it did before, it use to be a beautiful garden city world, designed by Lucifer himself. But the Mar scorched the land and turned it into a shell of its former glory. The traitorous Fallen began influencing your kind once more, as warriors to fight Lucifer and his creations. But it was hopeless, Lucifer had created Reality and the Peace stones could break the rules, giving him a huge advantage. In the end he killed almost all of the Fallen Angels and sought to eliminate the rest of The Fallen. Before he set out to do this he repaired the land and some of the cities. The last remaining Fallen Angels surrendered and pleaded for mercy. So instead of vanquishing us he blinded us and turned us into stone, then scattered our body parts around this Fallen Forest. We've watched over the land ever since, trapped in this unholy prison.

What happened next I assume was The Divine's will. He sent The Great Destroyer down to the 9 realms and decimated the land. Naming it 'Hell', it defeated Lucifer and banished him within a tomb of flame and frost. Then scattered the Peaces throughout hell to achieve some kind of balance of power.

The flashback ends, The director falls to the ground and lands on his knees, he clutches his head in pain as the stone face begins to speak, "The 'rulers' you've met, those unholy kings, they're remnants of the corrupted Fallen. Infused with powerfully wicked influence passed down through generations. The metallics, they once served Lucifer but were altered by the The Destroyer to serve The Fallen once again. I do not know why they have aligned with The Valex, perhaps they have formed an alliance to take down Atriox and his Argonauts. I can only speculate, while I am blind my influence has spread deep, deep into the roots of this forest, I can control a handful of Fallen at a time and scout the realms every year. If you have any questions I can answer them briefly, but you should make haste towards the stone." 

The director sits down and looks up laughing "That's gotta be the most ****ed up story I've ever heard." He chuckles "you're saying Lucifer tried to help humanity? That's like the exact opposite of what's common knowledge where I'm from." The stone face replies "It is the truth. Lucifer was once the best of us all, it saddens me how far he's fallen." The director smiles "uh-huh and I'm just suppose to believe all this? Your visions were convincing but why help me? I'm just some human to you." The stone face replies "While it's true human that you are simply one man I feel inclined to help you, all it takes is a single spark to start a fire and then the darkness if gone forever. I will help you, under one condition." The director stands up "There's always a catch." The face answers "Although I'm banished I still stand against Lucifer, I fear one day he will escape his prison and return to destroy your kind. I cannot allow that, so you must stop Lucifer's will." The director questions "And who's that?" It replies "Atriox. He can't be trusted." The director looks surprised "What?! Lucifer's will?? What do you mean!" A panel view of the central sun. The face replies "When the Great Destroyer defeated Lucifer he created Atriox in his final moments before he was trapped. Atriox is Lucifer's will, rage, and power; he battled with the weakened Destroyer and was successful in claiming the Inferno and some of his armor. I sense that holy armor is upon you and suspect you have an alliance with Atriox. You mustn't trust him human. He will free Lucifer and destroy your kind." The director looks down at the inferno talisman placed into his left hand compartment then looks up and replies "If what you say is true I will not trust him but I have one final question." The stone face replies "Ask and make haste." The director asks a question out of view from the audience. The panel view shows them standing there from several meters away then cuts back to the scene. "With that human I will allow you passage, you are human so the Fallen inside shouldn't be alerted to you. However grabbing the stone will undoubtedly alert them. Good luck." "Thanks.." the Director replies smugly. 

A large boulder covering a cave entrance lowers itself before the Director. The stone face goes back into its inactive state, its face no longer glowing or moving. The Director steps inside and activates the inferno talisman slightly to provide a light source. He walks for some time in the pitch black cave, barely able to see in front of him. Eventually he can see a green light up ahead. As he gets closer he realizes it's the entrance to the main chamber. He stands at the doorway, startled by what he sees below. Hundreds of Fallen husk cluster around just standing there. Some are shuffling around but most stay idle. "They appear to be resting" the director thinks to himself. He slides down the hill and into the crowd, it's at this point he realizes several hundred fallen are also sunken into the ground, only their heads visible. They snarl and chomp at nothing, bound by their unholy prison. The chamber itself is rather large with a cylinder shape, dimly lit green stones surround the walls providing some light, in the center and high above on a platform sits the Peace of Indivisibility: a green stone illuminating brilliantly a little larger than a football. The Director begins making his way through the crowd. As the Stone Face said they don't appear to be suspicious of him and pay him little attention. He moves through the crowd swiftly and with ease "So far so good" he thinks "But how am I going to get out of here once I grab the Peace?" He contemplates as he moves closer to the platform, about halfway from the base. He looks up and sees an opening in the center of the ceiling, a moon high up above. "Might be my best option" he says to himself "Not sure how I'd reach it though." His eyes perk up as he comes up with an idea "it's risky but what hasn't been so far. I'll have to try it."

He reaches the base of the platform, there isn't any way up except for the steep climb. He makes his way up the side, fitting his hand into every nook and cranny he can. As he reaches for one piece of rock it breaks off and he nearly loses his grip and falls below. Small rocks raining down, they hit a few Fallen but they don't respond much at all. He sighs with relief and continues. He makes his way about halfway up when the unexpected happens. A trap of some sort is triggered and some of the gems on the central platform turn a dark red. Vines spring out from all over the platform and go after him, wrapping around him and the platform tightly. "****!" He yells. The vines are squeezing him against the platform, his arms and hands are also being squeezed forcing him to hug the wall. The Fallen don't appear to be alert yet though "Not good!" He exclaims, pushing the inferno influence throughout his armor, the vines begin to smoke and fizzle, eventually freeing him from the trap. He uses the remaining vines to climb the rest of the way. At this point the gems around the chamber begin glowing a gradual red. As he reaches the top the whole chamber is red. The Fallen husks are awake and disgruntled, looking around frantically unsure of what's going on. "Here goes nothing!" The director screams, pulling out the blank talisman and siphoning influence from the Peace of Indivisibility. The talisman glows a limish green; he pops the talisman into place and lets the influence merge with his, his left arm glowing bright green. He channels the influence and then concentrates with his eyes close "Divide" he thinks and just like that a clone of himself is made. They lock eyes with one another "Cool" they both say with a smirk; the husks being fully alerted at this point begin climbing up the platform.

The director and his clone spring into action. The original grabs the Peace stone while the other divides into other clones which fire inferno blasts below, delaying the swarm clustering along the base of the platform. The moon above now turns a sinister red. The Director, Peace Stone in hand, begins glowing a vibrant green, the tips of his left hand glowing a slight orange from the Inferno talisman. "My god, this power, it's so dense." Holding the Peace Stone with both hands he begins multiplying at an extraordinary rate. Dozens of clones are made forming a tower of clones four men thick propelling the original upwards towards the opening in the ceiling. However, vines begin jetting out from the wall, piercing some of the director's clones around the edges of the platform. As they're pierced their eyes look shocked and their faces a pale white. They begin melting into a green acid like the destroyer's clone earlier, melting the vines attached to them. Fallen husks reach the top of the platform, some of the director's clones are throw into the crowds below only to be torn apart by hordes of fallen. Dozens more begin climbing the director's tower, snarling and growling, desperate to get their Peace back. Overhead panel view of the director only a few feet from the opening looking down to see the swarm climbing up after him. He jumps and grabs the opening with one hand, the rest of his body hanging freely. The Fallen get closer and closer, some within striking distance. With all his might the director lifts himself up with both hands and rolls to safety. A handful of Fallen begin leaping for the opening desperate to grab the ceiling. The director's tower, engulfed by The Fallen, but having served their purpose dispel and turn into the green acid. The tower begins to falter and collapse, plunging hundreds of fallen into the green acid, they melt and scream in pain, but the majority don't miss a beat and start forming a human tower of their own to reach the ceiling. 

The director notices and realizes this is no time to take a break. He also realizes he's near the original entrance he walked in with Atriox, since he can see the Fallen forest once again. He sprints down the side of the huge dome, the large dome must have been the covering the maze he went through while the central chamber was likely inside its own dome. "Strange they'd make a hole right above the central chamber like that" he thinks to himself. He brushes off the thought and keeps sprinting, Fallen behind him finally reaching the opening. "Atriox! It's me!" The director says activating his radio "Come in Atriox!!" Atriox replies "I hear you Dagmar, do you have stone?" The director exclaims "Yes! But they're right behind me! Where are you?!" With that the director divides again, leaving a handful of clones behind to slow down the horde, three other clones accompany him. "Follow smoke!" Atriox bellows. "What smoke?!" Just then a huge explosion occurs to the far right of him, closer to the opening the Fallen are pouring out from. "Great!" He screams, changing direction and creating more clones. 

The Fallen are in perfect flanking position, but the director and his clones channel influence to their legs so they can run faster. "They're gaining" one clone says, they all reply "I know!!" Two at a time they begin breaking off from the pack to form a defensive line to try and stop the swarm. The director's clone are not very powerful, in fact every division forms a weaker clone, but they're still stronger than the average husk. Some fire influence bolts, they connect and eradicate a handful of husks here and there. The rest swing their rifles like clubs while others use their rifles to fire into the crowd. 

The director reaches the slope of the dome but stops dead in his tracks. "What is it?!" A clone asks, taking aim with his rifle toward the horde. The director responds "We're so screwed." Below him are thousands of Fallen all pressed against the dome, some trying to claw their way up the side. He activates his radio again "Atriox I'm trapped! There's thousands of them!" Atriox responds "I see you Dagmar, hold!" Just then Atriox is spotted by the director running through the forest, the fallen army has no idea he's behind them. With a quick charge of his mace he lofts three large inferno blast into the army. Dozens vaporize instantly. With the fallen army below and the horde closing in on the Director from the roof he decides to jump for it. He slides down the side of the dome, multiplying into a dozen clones, they hit the ground and huddle together. With fists charged with influence they force their way through the army, engaging any that get close in hand to hand combat. The director stands safely in the middle of the huddle and opens fire with his rifle.

Meanwhile, Atriox goes full power mode and places the inferno stone into the chest piece of his armor. His entire body glows a magnificent red. His body appears pure influence; as fallen jump on top of him they melt on impact. He raises his hands and molten lava pours out, engulfing crowds of fallen. Other fallen from above throw themselves off the roof to try and join the fight, most breaking legs and other body parts but some survive. "This way!" Atriox screams whilst smashing the ground with both fists sending shockwaves in every direction. The ground cracks and shatters, displacing the fallen army's footing. He opens his mouth and flames come out, vaporizing dozens. Fallen spring themselves forward and try to stop him but it's no use, the inferno influence causes them to vaporize on impact. With the majority of the army distracted, the director and his clones make short work of their opposition, cracking the heads and backs of any Fallen that approach them, they swiftly move forward and meet up with Atriox. "What is this?" The director asks looking at Atriox, he replies "Full power of Inferno Peace, Atriox cannot sustain forever, let's go!" The group move into the forest, hundreds of fallen stragglers pursue them. "Delay them!" The director orders some of his clones. They comply and stay back to take out the stragglers. After some time of running they realize the whole forest has been alerted. Some of the trees are wide open revealing the resting place of a few fallen husks, they likely sprung out when the alarm surged and are on the prowl. Stopping to catch their breathe, Atriox still glowing, the director asks "How are we going to get out of the forest, should we teleport?" Atriox replies "Can't use talisman in this state, inferno influence occupy Atriox, must wait." Sure enough, Atriox's entire body has been consumed by the inferno influence, rendering him incapable of grabbing or activating anything off his armor.

The director's clones stand guard, the director looks around, "Which way is the exit?" He asks. Atriox points "That way, far." The director replies, "We'll have to fight our way almost the entire time..." Atriox interjects "Destroyer out there, can sense his presence, be ready to fight Dagmar!" The director nods but a clone interjects "May I-" the Director and Atriox look surprised "May I throw in a suggestion?" They look at each other and share a confused look "Speak clone." Atriox orders, the clone discloses his plan to the group but not the audience. "What do you think?" It asks, the director replies "I think I should have thought of that." The clone replies "Technically you did." the director pulls a brown bag out of his suits pocket "And technically I didn't." he responds, placing the indivisibility stone inside the bag. "Let's move!" He orders, the whole group springing into action and runs forward. 

After some time they reach a rather large stream, the water color black and not moving very fast. "No time to go around" Atriox mutters, walking into the water, his body no longer glowing of inferno influence. The group spreads out and makes their way through the stream, the water coming up to their waist. About halfway through the stream one of the clones struggles to progress further "I'm stuck!" He exclaims, the others looking back in surprise. Just then the clone is pulled under the water "Fallen!!" Another clone exclaims firing his rifle into the water. Sure enough, Fallen arms begin rising out of the muck and grabbing the ankles of the group, one by one they are submerged. The group makes a break for it, some swimming on the surface so the Fallen can't grab their ankles, but infront of them lies an ambush. Four flying humanoid metallic angels open fire on the group. They are floating just above the shore line and fire lasers and rockets into the water. Atriox fires influence from his hands and it connects with some rockets, others wiz by the director's head, exploding behind him, the waves pushing him forward. Further clones within the group are submerged under water by the husks, some drown and blotches of green acid flow downstream. "Open fire!" The director orders, taking cover behind a large rock in the water near the shoreline. The clones that are left comply and take aim with their rifles, letting loose a barrage of influence shots at the metallic angels. The director breaks cover and lobs influence bolts at them as well. Most of the rifle shots have little effect of them, but the bolts disrupt them and force them to land on the shore. As they land Atriox storms in and engages two of them, using his fists to knock them back, he hits them in the head and torso repeatedly. None of the Angels have any hand to hand combat weapons, but their arms come to a shape point near the elbow. To combat Atriox the arms spin around completely at the joint, making the pointed edge first. The metallic use these sharpened arms to thrust forward and try to pierce Atriox. He bobs and weaves, dodging the attacks and waiting to counter. 

Meanwhile, the director breaks from cover and has a new weapon of his own, by channeling influence into his arms they form blade like unstable influence that cover both his arms. The two metallics shoot at him but he uses the influence as a shield. Once he's close enough he thrashes and cuts apart both of the Angels. Their armor offers little protection against such concentrated heavy influence. The four clones that are left make it to the shoreline, they turn around and open fire on the husks moving out of the water toward them. Some get within striking distance of the clones but are struck backwards. One clone isn't so lucky and his face and arms are bit apart by 3 husks. The clones move backwards, one yelling "Move back!" 

Meanwhile Atriox and the director team up against the last two metallics. The director stabs one in the back and through the front of his armor, its red eyes flicker and go out. With the razor sharp influence blade still protruding from the front of the metallic, Atriox counters the metallic's attacks and tackles him. Pushing him forward and into the blade. Both metallics are now on the director's arm blade, motionless and defeated the director releases the influence and the blades disperse. The three clones join up with the two of them "Nice moves" one clone says to the director, but just then the clone is head shotted by a metallic angle on the other side of the stream. The group looks shocked and breaks into a sprint up the hill, an army of Fallen and metallic Angels pursues behind them. Some Fallen husks climb high into the trees and channel influence into the palm of their hands. The can't muster up much influence on their but together they generate plenty of influence for an effective attack. Like a baseball, they hurl their influence bolt over the stream towards the group. "Take cover!" Atriox exclaims, hiding behind a tree. The others comply and take cover, all at once the influence bolts rain down on the group, searing and burning the rocks and trees around them. The group persists however and sprints away from the carnage.

Eventually, they reach the top of the hill and continue through the forest, the path is a bit clearer than before with numerous trees fallen over on their sides. Some of the trees even provide bridges between wide ravines which the group promptly run across. After running for some time, one clone looks back "Think we lost them?" Just then being tripped by a vine, he slides forward in the dirt and attempts to stand up immediately. The others look back but keep running, as the clone gets up and breaks into a sprint a metallic spear pierces his chest. He falls to the ground motionless, behind him stands the Great Destroyer on top of his flying metallic device from earlier. "It's him!" The director yells, "Scatter!" And they do, the group disperses and runs in different directions. The Destroyer forms another metallic spear in his hand and hurls it at them, it misses and pierces through a tree. His device sputters forward as he forms a spear in each hand, throwing one after the other, this time killing one clone but the other jumps off a hilltop at the last second, the spear misses and lodges into the ground. The clone runs to the spear, plucks it out of the ground and then hides behind a fallen tree. The Destroyer doesn't seem to notice and turns his attention to Atriox and the director. Running side by side, the director looks back and sees The Destroyer priming his weapons. Barrels emerge from the metallic devices inner chamber and let off a barrage of lasers. The turret like fire cuts down trees and forces the director and Atriox to split up and go different ways. "Stop running and you won't be harmed. I just want the Peace stone." 

Just then, the clone with the spear breaks from cover and charges influence into his arm, supercharging the spear, he throws it forward and it pierces straight through the machine. The machine flutters and dies, dive bombing toward the ground. The Destroyer jumps off at the last second and fires a golden beam of light that eradicates the clone from the waist up. Its pair of legs buckles and then fall to the ground. The Destroyer is then blind sighted by Atriox who doubled back when he saw the Destroyers' machine falter. With influence infused knuckles he lands a punch on the Destroyer, sending him backwards into the fiery machine. "Keep running Dagmar!" Atriox yells. After a few seconds the Destroyer emerges from the fiery wreckage, the black flame ability engulfs his armor, rendering the heat useless. 

"All the talismans in hell can't save you now!" Atriox yells. The Destroyer replies "You're a fool Atriox and tamper with subjects you don't understand! When will you realize this isn't The Way?" Blood begins running down The Destroyer's chin from Atriox's punch. Atriox responds "The Way failed us long ago, don't compare Atriox to those fools; they tried to control things out of reach." The Destroyer and Atriox stand there for some time "You'll never free him" The Destroyer says "Not as long as I'm alive." Atriox cracks his knuckles "As you wish." The Destroyer sighs and throws a bolt of maroon energy. It lands to the left of Atriox and hits a tree. "He missed?" Atriox thinks to himself. But then the tree begins to move, small maroon lighting moves along the trees insides and out. From the roots a wooden golem like creature emerges, several meters tall and with the tree still on his back he swipes at Atriox and grabs him with its mighty hands. Atriox grovels and screams in pain. "It grabbed him?!" The director says out loud looking back, as he turns forward he's met with The Great Destroyer walking out of a purple portal with a black center, he stretches his arm out so The Director runs right into it. The Director falls backward in pain and grabs his eye "Oww ****!" He screams. Still holding his eye, The Director is picked up by the throat by The Destroyer. Raising his feet off the ground, The Destroyer walks into another portal returning them to the wood golem and Atriox.

"You've lost." The Destroyer declares, "Now which one of you has the stone?" Neither of them speak for a moment then Atriox in pain says "H- he does!" The Director looks over surprised. The Destroyer begins searching The Director profusely, eventually finding the brown bag from earlier. "Finally." The Destroyer says smiling then makes a 'cut throat' symbol with his left hand. The Director yells "Wait! Stop!!" The wooden golem squeezes his hand as hard as he can, crushing Atriox inside. But to the golem's surprise smoke rises from its hand and begins to sizzle. The beast jumps around in pain, hooting and hollering. "What the-?" The Destroyer mutters, taking a closer look at the golem's hand. Green acid engulfs it and begins melting the wooden hand. "No.." The Destroyer whispers, looking inside the bag he sees it's just a large rock. He drops it to the floor and meets eyes with The Director. He moves The Director's hands from the eye he's covering, sure enough his eye and some of his face are deformed and the wound is a green acid tint. 

The director smirks "Oops" he says dispelling his clone self and splattering acid all over The Destroyer. He wenches in pain, his arms and chest taking the brunt of it. At first The Destroyer's armor fizzles and smokes like the golem's hand, but then he activates the black flame ability which allows foreign objects to pass through, the acid falls to the ground behind him. He looks at his armor and inspects the damage, the chest piece is melted and somewhat deformed. The armor covering his arms are deformed and damaged but the armor on the bottoms of his hand are in good shape and the talismans in those chambers don't appear damaged. The golem drops to his knees and begins screaming out in dire pain. The Destroyer forms a metallic sword in his hand and puts the beast out of its misery by cutting off it hand at the wrist. The wooden hand falls to the ground, still fizzling. He tries to activate the purple talisman to teleport on top of the creature but it won't work. It flickers and blinks. He pops it out of his chest piece and looks inside the chamber "Corroded." He says out loud and sighs "those sons of *****es." He puts the talisman in his pocket for now, the beast picks up The Destroyer and places him on his grassy back. "Let's go." He mutters, and the beast springs into action marching forward. Meanwhile a birds eye view shows the original Atriox and The Director sprinting through the other side of the forest, "I can see the exit!" The Director yells out "We're almost there!" 

End of Chapter 12

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 13 

Betrayal

The Director and Atriox near the exit of The Fallen Forest; Atriox still glows of pure inferno energy in his full power state. "I think it worked!" The Director exclaims, "So it seems" answers Atriox. A flashback occurs showing the group standing in the forest, the clone divulges his plan "From my understanding those creatures want their stone back. If we can't outrun them why not distract them?" "Distract them?" The Director asks "Yes" the clone replies "Why not use the stone to clone another squad and send them out into the open, leading the majority far away while a smaller group gets away with the Peace." Atriox buts in "Could work. Dagmar, we escape while clones mislead Destroyer." The Director asks "You're certain he's out there? What if The Fallen killed him?" Atriox bellows "Nooo he's alive, Dagmar shouldn't underestimate Destroyer."

The clone asks, "What do you think?" The director replies "I think I should have thought of that." The clone replies "Technically you did." The Director pulls a brown bag out of his suits pocket "And technically I didn't." he responds, he clones the brown bag as a clone walks over with a large rock in hand, placing the rock inside, he hands the decoy bag to the clone then places the indivisibility stone inside the original bag. He walks over to Atriox and uses the Peace stone to form a clone. However, Atriox's clone is not in full power mode and doesn't have Atriox's mace. "Can't clone influence" Atriox mutters. The Director nods in compliance "It'll do" he looks around then exclaims "Let's move!" The whole group springs into action.

The flashback ends and we return to Atriox and The Director near the exit. "Incoming!" Atriox yells, in an instant Fallen husks begin rising from the ground and popping out of the trees. Nearly a hundred husks barrel towards them, "Step aside" Atriox tells The Director. He charges mass amounts of inferno influence into his hands then releases it infront of him, lave pours out and engulfs the crowds. The Director jumps into the trees to avoid the lava. Jumping from tree to tree he heads for the exit only a few meters away. Atriox runs through the lava unphased, Fallen husks scream in pain, most are immobilized by the lava at waist level. Others pull their torsos up into the trees, their lower halves completely disintegrated. The trees themselves begin burning and catching on fire, just in time The Director leaps from a tall branch and through the clearing of tall bamboo. Some vines rise from the bamboo and attempt to strangle Atriox but they catch on fire and burn up in an instant.

They finally both reach the exit, "Little time Dagmar" Atriox exclaims referring to his full power mode. "I don't see anymore of them" The Director replies, they both look around, the area is quiet as smoke billows from the battle. "We should move, let's get to the cricket." Says The Director, Atriox looks confused "Relieve your bowels later Dagmar!" The Director exclaims "That's not- The ****ing boshmoo!" "Ohh" Atriox replies. They stand there awkwardly then head up the mountain. "Let's just go." The Director exclaims. They walk up the path to the giant cricket. "Dagmar seem more aggressive" Atriox starts in "what happened back there?" The Director replies "Besides almost getting killed a dozen times!" Atriox replies "Yes..what did you see inside cave?" The Director thinks about what the Stone Angel told him then clears his clears his throat "It doesn't matter, just my past..those I cared about." "I see" he responds "Illusions can seem real Dagmar." The Director looks at Atriox then forward again "I saw my family, they were disappointed, furious with me, I know I let them down more than anyone." Atriox looks confused "Fam-il-lee?" The Director answers "Yeah, family." Atriox shakes his head "Done guessing your human terms, tell." The Director responds "Well-I suppose family are people you care about but it's more than that, you don't have to be related, they're the ones that bring out the you in you. They make you feel like yourself." Atriox snuffs "How silly" The Director looks offended "No! Family is all we really have up there, most of us value them more than anything." Atriox and The Director are nearly at the top of the mountain. "What else Dagmar see?" Atriox asks, "Well," he replies reaching the top "I did meet a" he's cut off by what he sees, the cricket lie there dead on the ground, "Fallen Angel.." they both stand there motionless.

Just then 8 metallic angels fly up from out of hiding, their weapons raised at The Director and Atriox "Halt!" They declare "Return the Peace Stone, it is your only option." The Director and Atriox stand there side by side arms raised and taking aim at the flying metallics. "Well this isn't good." The Director teases, just then Atriox runs out of full power mode, he flickers between inferno influence and his original state until finally returning to normal. "****." Says The Director. Atriox whispers "Influence depleted" he takes the stone and puts it back in his mace "Will take time to recharge" "Great." The Director replies sarcastically, just then a massive metallic angel descends from the sky, its horns sound, warning the area of its arrival. Bird like creatures fly away from the noise. 

It speaks "Atriox. Human. Put down your peace stones and you will not be harmed. Surrender is your only option. Do it now or face destruction." The Director leans over to Atriox "Are you saying you can't use your inferno stone?!" He whispers in a stressed out voice. "Yes.." he replies "give Atriox Peace, Atriox use it to escape." The Directer thinks back to what the stone face told him "Atriox cannot be trusted." The Director looks around, they're surrounded, dozens of Fallen begin emerging from the forest below. The Director replies to Atriox "Use the talisman, teleport us!" A metallic angel yells "Stop talking! Surrender now!" Atriox yells out "We will never surrender! Metallics want stones? Come and take them." "So be it." The massive angel replies, about to signal to open fire The Director yells out "Wait!" Holding the stone in hand "Don't shoot!" Atriox glares at the director angrily, The Metallic responds "Hand me the stone." It lowers to the ground and lands, extending its massive arm out in front of The Director. The Director walks forward toward the hand, Atriox yells "Stop Dagmar! Give Atriox the stone." He extends his hand out as well. In between both of them The Director looks at Atriox then back the Metallic. 

He stands there for some time unsure of what to do then speaks "Forgive me," he hallucinates and sees his daughter and wife floating in the air above him "both of you." He jams the stone into the chest piece of his armor. His armor responds to the stone and reconfigures around it, green energy flows throughout The Director's body. He becomes a silhouette of pure green energy just like Atriox's full power mode. "Stop him!" The metallic orders. Angels on either side produce chains, they fly around The Director and tie him up around the legs and shoulders. Trapping him inside, however a Peace stone in full power mode unlocks a unique ability for the user. The Director's body stretches and expands in an abnormal way. He stretches his body so thin that he can escape the tight grip of the chains. 

Meanwhile Atriox holds up the dead cricket to block the incoming barrage of influence from 3 flying angels. He launches the mutilated cricket at one of the Angels and knocks it out of the sky. Running to the right, he charges influence into his mace and tees off on a large rock, sending bits of influence charged debris at the other two. Their wings and torso take the brunt of it, forcing them to land and noticeable holes glare through them. Atriox turns around and screams "Dagmar!" The Director has his own problems too. It's him versus the massive metallic and five metallic angels. He grabs the chains that once bound him with an elongated hand. He swings the chains around crushing two angels into the ground. The massive angel attempts to grab The Director but he counters by making his hand just as big. With his massive fist he punches the metallic's hand, his metal arm cracks and steam is released throughout. The Metallic, with his other hand, tries to grab The Director but again he counters by expanding the influence in his hand, the giant hand deflects the metallic's attack just in time. The massive angel loses his footing and nearly falls over. Smaller angels move in to try and subdue the Director but he merely bats them away with his enlarged hands. The massive angel looks disgruntled, it flaps its mighty wings in an attempt to push The Director off the top of the mountain. 

Atriox slams his mace into the ground, holding onto it with both hands so he's not blown off. The Director can't get his footing and is pushed backwards. Atriox grabs one of his hands saving him. The other angels are pushed into the forest, a calculated loss by the massive metallic. Atriox yells through the force of the wind "Dagmar!" A jolt of purple influence goes from Atriox's hand into The Director's, "Crush him!" He grins letting The Director go but opening a portal for him to be blown into, it exits behind the massive metallic. The Director is smushed into the angel's back, unrecognizable, The Director unleashes dozens of spaghetti like vines into the machine. They divide and enlarge, ravaging the machine from the inside. One of its massive wings falls to the ground and explodes. Some angels behind the metallic begin shooting at the metallic's back but vine like influence jars out and swats the angels away. The massive angel itself attempts to get the influence off of him, flailing its arms backwards trying to brush it off. It's no use, the vines reach the core and crush it, a white light shines from the chest of the machine then an explosion erupts outward. The machine's eyes flicker as it falls to its knees defeated. 

The remaining angels look horrified at the destruction. Atriox stands at the top of the mountain satisfied. Fallen husks continue to pour out from the forest. The Director reforms himself on the shoulder of the destroyed angel. Black smoke rises from the machine. Atriox speaks "Well done Dagmar. You are a marrior like none other." Husks shriek and squeal from below as they climb up the mountain. "Come, we must haste." The Director responds "This is as far as we go Atriox." A thin layer of black smoke divides them, "I don't believe you have good intentions for this world." Atriox raises an eyebrow "Is that so? It's treason then." He shakes his head "What did you see back there." The Director responds "I saw enough," he points at Atriox "you plan to free the devil!" The central sun looms behind Atriox, he chuckles "Free? No. Atriox avenge Lucifer, free this world." He pounds his chest "that Atriox's purpose." The Director shakes his head, "I'm sorry, I can't be apart of that." Atriox makes a dirty look but doesn't say anything. The Director turns around "I really am sorry." Atriox responds "Told Dagmar already, done guessing human terms." The Director looks over his shoulder then forward, with his legs and arms able to expand and contract he leaps for the cliffside and runs along it, able to cover meters of ground at a time. 

Atriox looks discouraged but then reaches into his chest piece "At least Atriox not return empty handed." In his hand is the indivisibility talisman, a flashback occurs showing the moment Atriox took it, when Atriox grabbed The Director's hand to save him from the Metallic's wind attack he could sense the talisman was in that hand. By Atriox channeling purple influence into the palm of his hand he was able to teleport the talisman into his chest piece but only because their hands were touching. One cannot simply teleport a talisman to themselves from an enemy. After this Atriox let go of The Director, opened the portal behind him, which led him to destroy the massive angel. Flashback ends. Atriox looks at the talisman in admiration, then teleports away as husks finally reach the top of the mountain.

Panels zoom in to the right on a neighboring mountain, The Great Destroyer stands there upon his beast, the beast appearing to now have a metallic hand. "Those fools." He says, unclear as to who he's referring too. He leaps off the beast onto the ground. Beside him two metallic angels stand at attention, another is working on repairing The Destroyers' flying machine, a handful of Fallen husks stand around as well. He tells the angels "Return to Kizmanto, warn her it isn't safe."


End of Chapter 13

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 14 

Part I

Two Returns

The city of Kizmanto is a beautiful but small city. Golden walls form a circular perimeter, inside skyscrapers of an orange and gold tint stretch high into the sky, at the center of the city is an extraordinarily tall tower. The tower itself is thick at the base but rather slim as it rises. Metal rods jeer out from the sides; two horizontal metal beams on each side. Thin wires hang down from the rods, below them sky bridges connect some of the taller skyscrapers to the central tower. Smaller metallic angels fly above and around the city.

From the left side panel a metallic angel covered in black dust flies toward the city. A few metallics stop it briefly then it proceeds to the tower. He flies through an archway at the top of the tower. Inside is a lavishly decorate room with gold and black slated floors, purple curtains, plants and other shrubbery in golden pots, and stone pillars scattered around the room. Some Valex leaders are meditating on the ground but stand up once the metallic angel arrives. There are four leaders, one looks like an iguana, another like a rhinoceros, the third like a female tiger, and the fourth an elephant. They are humanoid in structure but their facial features resemble animals we are familiar with on Earth. They are all wearing black robes with tan jigsaw patterns along the cuffs and bottoms. In the center is the Valex emblem, a tan octagon with a square black center. 

The angel speaks "Crafters, I bring harsh news from The Battle of The Fallen Forest. Our reinforcements were inadequate. One of our grand metallics has faltered and is beyond repair, all but three of our noble metallics were destroyed, the forest itself has sustained major damage and a loss of thousands of The Unforgiven. Forest fires still rage throughout, the other nobles were tasked with putting out the fires, I was tasked with informing you that the Indivisibility Peace has been stolen. Our enemies will no doubt use it's influence against us, Kizmanto is no longer safe." The four Valex leaders look at each other in perplexion. The Elephant asks "Who has stolen it?!" The angel replies "Atriox and an unknown human. We are unsure as to how they achieved this. An investigation will begin shortly-" "We don't have time for an investigation!" The Rhino exclaims "We need to increase our perimeter within the 9th realm! Atriox will no doubt come for his stolen city!" "Silence Vlemè," says the female tiger "they would be foolish to attack here. We still posses 3 of the peace stones." The iguana butts in "Actually, Misteek, my intelligence gathered they possess 3 as well." The others look shocked "Atriox still has his inferno stone, they now have the Indivisibility Peace, and my spies have discovered The Argonauts found refuge in The City of Silk. Where as we all know Viktus possesses a Peace." 

The leaders stand there unsure of what to say. Finally the elephant speaks "If what Eli says is true, we must inform her." The angel replies "I have been tasked with informing her as well." "I'll do it." The elephant responds "Ghakar wait!" Says Misteek "I'll go with you." Ghakar replies "No that's alright, I think she should hear it from me. No telling how she'll react." He walks toward the exit.

The scene changes to a black hooded figure sitting on a pillow facing the opposite direction of a large door. The room is dimly lit by black flames. Metallic angels stand and guard the chamber along the walls. The large wooden door creeps open and in walks Ghakar. He walks to the altar and places his hands behind his back "We've got a situation." The hooded figure cocks its head to the left but we're unable to see the face. 

The scene cuts back to the 3 Valex leaders. Vleme speaks "We're ruined. How could we let this happen?!" "Calm down Vleme." Replies Misteek touching his arm in comfort, he throws her arm off of him "Calm down?! Didn't you hear what the Noble told us?!" The metallic angel stands there silent, "Not only have we lost a piece, but a grand metallic too?! Another grand metallic was nearly destroyed at Dokoo!" He says pointing out the window, outside we can see the massive metallic angel that was injured by Atriox's bomb. A flashback occurs showing the other two metallics lifting him up from the scorched ground and carrying him back to the city. He is propped up on the outer wall of the city, his feet cut off as smaller angels begin repairs. He slouches against the wall, taking aim with his staff, waiting for any intruders. The last fully functional massive metallic stands on top of the wall, looking outward for any incoming enemies. "We can't beat them!" Eli exclaims "1 and a half Grand Metallics aren't enough to defend this city!" Misteek and Eli look at each other as if they're wondering if he's right. "We should retreat to the 1st realm, Garren will protect us, he has one of the most powerful Peaces!" Eli responds "And abandon the 9th realm? This precious city?!" Vleme looks annoyed "Look around you! This city is nothing but a factory for our machines! We should never have brought 3 Peaces here, it's simply unsafe!" Misteek butts in "I asked you to calm down Vleme," she looks at him sternly "Do not raise your voices at your equals." 

Vleme snuffs and turns away "I wonder about that.." he mutters. Eli looks disgusted, Misteek dumbfounded "What did you just say?!" Vleme responds "I said I'm leaving! I'm taking my men and getting out of here!" Just then Ghakar returns and enters the room, "No one's going anywhere." He states. "We have our orders, we will stay and fortify the city. We've contacted Garren, he's already sent reinforcements." Vleme rolls his eyes, sits down, then crosses his arms. Misteek looks at him then asks "Was she mad?" "No" Ghakar responds "she seemed frustrated but vigilante, we will continue as planned. Is that going to be a problem?" He says directing his question at Vleme. The rhino snuffs "What of the boy?" He asks "Will he be returning to defend us?" The metallic responds "The Great Destroyer tasked me with returning to you, he said he had 'an idea'." "Terrific" Vleme huffs, "she trusts him." Replies Ghakar. Vleme rolls his eyes. "Come," Ghakar orders "We have work to do."

The scene cuts to The Director still in full power mode running inside a ravine. His arms and legs stretch out and withdraw allowing him to cover huge distances. "I'm nearly there" he thinks to himself. Just then the green energy surrounding his body begins to flicker "****!" He exclaims, jumping to safety. He sprawls out for the cliff edge and nearly misses it, his body returns to normal as he dangles from the side of the cliff. He looks down at the 30 foot drop below. He sighs then lifts himself up over the edge. As he walks forward his destination comes into view, "Silk City" he mutters. He walks toward the dome still a few miles away.

Meanwhile Atriox returns to the main entrance of the city, a purple portal closes behind him. Some guards walk up to question him, "Ruler Atriox, Were you successful in your mission?" Atriox responds, "Atriox never fail, return to Viktus." He demands, a guard asks "What happened to the human?" Atriox replies "Didn't make it, now haste!" The guards comply and signal for the main gate to be opened. They walk inside. The Director views the scene from behind a rock hundreds of meters away "Looks like I'm not the only one to return here. Best if I stay out of sight for now..." he turns and looks at the dome "I need to get in there though." He thinks to himself as the main gates close. He slides down a small hill to the edge of the webbed dome. He holds the indivisibility stone in front of him, "Doesn't seem like it's recharged much but it's the only way." He transforms into full power mode again. Using the special properties of the stone he twists and contorts his body in a way to fit through the webbing without setting it off, he reforms himself on the other side and quickly fades back to normal. He falls to his knees "nothing but close calls today." He says to himself. He stands up and heads down the alleyway. 

Sometime later he nears the location of Vix's hidden dragon. "Not many guards." He thinks to himself "Where is everybody?" As he walks down the street he looks around but still sees no one. "Strange" he thinks to himself "All well doesn't matter, I'll just have to find the dragon. I'll use the stone to make a huge dragon clone army! Then I'll free Vix and get the hell out of here." He chuckles "The Hell out of here. That's a good one." He turns the corner, thinking to himself "I'll have to remember that one if I make it out of here, should be just around here. Come on Nirha, let's go-" he stops in his tracks, dumbfounded by the empty dead end "Save Vix.." he mutters. Sure enough, the alley is empty, scorched cement and claw marks litter the area. "Did they find her? Was there a fight?" He looks around and investigates "I don't see any webbing" he touches the shallow claw mark "some signs of a struggle, maybe it got bored though, or went to go save her on its own." He looks around in confusion "****!" He exclaims "Well this puts a hole in my plan." He pulls out the Peace Stone, it glows green, "Plan B." He mutters.

Atriox, accompanied by an army of soldiers and spiders enter the town square. Trumpets blare and the slaves are out at attention. Viktus lowers himself from the smaller dome like before "Our champions return!" He declares, Vix stands bound by her hands on the balcony behind him. "What is this?! Only one champion has returned!" Atriox snuffs and stands before Viktus, "Dagmar ran off, couldn't be trusted." Viktus scratches his chin "I see...and where is the stone?" Atriox takes the indivisibility talisman out from his armor "Dagmar stole the stone, but Atriox recover talisman infused with its energy. We use it to make army." Viktus lowers himself to Atriox's level, meanwhile The Director sneaks around the outskirts of the town square, out of sight from the guards. He peaks his head over a pile of building blocks and watches the scene unfold. Viktus speaks "You were tasked with bringing the stone!" He says gritting his teeth. "You've failed!" The crowd becomes uneasy, a noticeable uproar emerges. "Atriox not fail! Talisman full of stone energy!" Viktus looks incredibly annoyed as he attempts to calm the crowd "settle down everyone settle down! Perhaps it's not a complete failure.." he dismounts from the webbing and approaches Atriox "but we had a deal. The stone for safe haven. I'll take the talisman but no army will be made, instead I will use it to clone mass amounts of slaves." He gestures to his left "Once they have completed my newest honor they can be used by your will." To his left stands an incomplete statue of Viktus himself. Atriox grips the talisman "No Viktus. Atriox use talisman to regain realms of hell." Viktus gives Atriox a dirty look "That's not going to happen, not while my statue stands incomplete!" Atriox growls "The human will return. Dagmar, he'll return with the stone. He'll return for her!" Atriox points toward Vix. Viktus turns around, his guards move in on Viktus. "The Talisman. Now." Demands Viktus, Atriox growls, the guards prepare to fight. Some of Atriox's army stands amongst the crowd, they begin chanting and pushing and shoving. Giant spiders move in to regain order.

It's a standoff. Soldiers of both factions draw arms against each other. Atriox pulls out his mace, Viktus his staff. While they're all distracted The Director moves in closer, circling around to the left he heads for the castle. Viktus speaks "Fighting will tear this city apart and you will lose." More spiders lower themselves from the dome, some charge purple energy into their legs and take aim at Atriox's army. Atriox looks around, mace in hand "Atriox fight to the vanquish. Calm your army or perish." Viktus looks around, then notices a massive fireball hurdling toward them both, "Look out!" He screams, slamming his staff down he releases tiny webbing that disperses in all directions. The webbing latches on to everyone standing close by including Atriox, the top of his staff glows purple and the group teleports several meters to the left. A crater is formed in the fireball's point of impact. "What was that!" Viktus exclaims. Everyone looks up toward the direction the fireball came from, some gasp at what they see, others can't believe their eyes. The Director stops in his tracks and slides to the ground in surprise. He looks over to see the smoldering ground, then rolls onto his back to see what everyone's looking at.

"Impossible." Viktus, The Director, and Vix all say at once. Above them hovers the dragon and atop it none other than The Destroyer. He speaks to the crowds "Dwellers of The City of Silk, I come not as your enemy but as a liberator. Your rulers have enslaved you, made you build impossible structures. And for what? Now is your chance, you will have none like it. Rise up! Vanquish them! As for Viktus and Atriox." The three of them meet eyes, everyone standing still, "I've come for the Peace stones, surrender them now and you can keep this city." Some guards creep into position, others turn toward the slaves who all show a look of uncertainty. Viktus and Atriox glance at each other than begin laughing profusely, The Director crawls across the ground toward the castle, slowly but surely. Finally Viktus speaks "This is it? This is your plan?!" He raises his staff and a string of webbing shoots up and attaches to the dome, Viktus raises himself up into the air so all can see him. "You think my loyal followers would betray me on a whim? No matter the enemy, they are mine! They listen to me and only me! Look at the peace I have created, there's none like it! And because of that no one is telling them what to do!!" Vix speaks up "You're wrong." The crowd gasps, Viktus turns around furiously, Vix continues "The Destroyer is right everyone! There will never be another chance like this! It is true that there will be peace as long as we do nothing, surrender is the easiest form of peace! But I plead to you my brothers and sisters!! It doesn't have to be this way any longer! Fight!!!!" Some guards grab Vix and force her to the ground, Viktus commands them "Take her to the dungeon! Finish off the traitor once and for all." The Director looks up "No! Vix!" He screams standing up at the base of the castle.

The guards notice him as do The Great Destroyer, Atriox, and Viktus, Vix has already been taken away. Atriox exclaims "Dagmar!! He has the stone!" Several guards corner him, The Destroyer uses the distraction as a chance to attack "I warned you.." he mutters charging a large orb of maroon energy in his hands. He disperses several orbs from his hands, they connect with the giant statues of Viktus scattered around the courtyard. The statues eyes flicker red as they begin to move. Dozens of guards try to escape but most are crushed by the footsteps of the giants. Viktus looks at the scene in anger "Disperse!" He exclaims "Battle positions!!" The crowds spring into action, some firing at the statues, others attempting to flee. Dozens of slaves spring into action and attack the guards. At first the slaves are slaughtered because they have no weapons but one by one they assemble some spears and rifles.

It's mayhem, thousands versus thousands while giant statues of Viktus stomp along the courtyard. Massive spiders jump onto the giants, biting their throats with influence infused stingers. One of the statues falls and tries to get back up, but dozens of spiders quickly wrap it in webbing until it can't move. The Director uses the stone to clone himself hundreds of times, the clones call out a battle cry as they clash with the incoming army of Atriox's soldiers and Viktus' guards. Viktus and Atriox themselves stand in the middle of the battle surrounded by soldiers, spiders of all sizes, and guards with influence spears. The Destroyer still hovers over the city, watching the scene unfold. An aid informs Viktus of the situation "Destroyer holding position above the city!" "I see him" Viktus replies "should we engage?" The aid asks, Viktus looks at Atriox then answer "No, we'll deal with him." Atriox grins and pulls his Peace stone out of his mace, "You getting yours?" He asks. "No need" Viktus replies. Panels show medium sized statues climbing on top of each other to grab the purple Peace stone. "My Peace stone not only powers this city but I've spread streams of its influence all along the streets" an underground view shows purple influence running along the ground just below the surface, "I've designed this staff and it's talisman to tap into the network, I control everything within these walls." He states with a grin as he slams his staff into the ground a dark black cage snaps shut over the Peace stone, cutting the statue's hand clean off. It struggles to get its balance but before it has a chance to fall the four medium sized statues are teleported away. Viktus teleports them high into the sky, the four come crashing down into the outskirts of the city. Dark smoke rises in the distance. Atriox looks around "Atriox see, Viktus is Silk City." He twirls his staff around "That I am." He begins glowing of pure purple energy, he's in the Peace stones full power mode.

Atriox snuffs and places the Inferno Stone into his armor like he did before. He begins glowing of full power mode as well. The Great Destroyer chuckles "These two, always aligning no matter what I do." He charges the indivisibility talisman in his hand "All well, always the hard way." He surges the energy into the armor of the dragon, it flows throughout both of them and they start to multiply. Dozens of dragons with Great Destroyers on top spawn in the sky. The Director looks up and his jaw drops "This is bad but now's my chance!" He expertly takes down two guards with influence infused arms then uses the inferno talisman to blow open the main door. Some of his clones rush inside, as he's about to head inside a clone yells to him "We'll hold them of-" all of a sudden it is stabbed through the chest by a massive spider leg. An overview panel shows a massive spider hanging over the entrance of the castle, clones fire at it with their rifles but it's pointless. The beast's legs pierce dozens of the clones, green acid covers the ends and sear the skin of the the spider but it continues unphased. Numerous medium size spiders lower themselves from the main spider and engage the clones. The Director sprints inside desperate to find Vix.

Meanwhile, the dragons above the city take aim at the courtyard. The Destroyers charge Inferno influence into the armor of the beasts. It charges and builds up as the original Destroyer raises his arm. The battle still rages below, massive stone statues versus giant spiders, one spider is thrown off the back of a stone creature, other giants begin stomping and crushing the spider until it dies. Other stone statues are dragged by their feet on the ground by webbing away from the town square where they are ambushed by numerous spiders. The statues scream in pain as their stone faces are chipped away; their arms and legs subdued. 

The Destroyer lowers his arm, signaling the others to open fire. On his command the dragons release huge sums of fire. Dozens of massive fireballs rain from the sky. Some warriors and slaves stop fighting and look up at the certain doom. Each fireball is hundreds of meters in diameter. They fall toward the city like slow moving comets. The Destroyer raises both hands and declares "This is what power looks like. Watch as your city burns like all the rest!" He begins laughing, the aid returns to Viktus' side and asks "Should we evacuate? Will you teleport us?" Viktus turns his head and chuckles "To where?" He asks, the fireballs nearly upon them. "Master?!" The aid asks, Viktus replies "This city is my home! We will not flee so easily!" He slams his staff down and summons numerous portals. One for each fireball and each portal more than big enough. The fireballs fall into each portal then emerge on the other side, now on a crash course toward The Destroyers. The guards cheer and raise their weapons "We're saved!" 

Dozens of massive fireballs now close in on The Destroyer, he snuffs "Disperse!" The Dragons spring into action, flying in every which direction to avoid the fireballs, a few clones aren't fast enough and are vaporized. The fireballs themselves continue upward and crash into the dome webbing. The webbing is set ablaze as fire rains downs all over the city.

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 14

Part II

Coming soon!

----------


## Nuchey

Also if any of you like funny and informative videos please check out my youtube channel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-G92Puzevg

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 14 Part II

The Fall of Silk City 

Fire rains down on the city. Sums of slaves and guards are set on fire along with streets surrounding the town square. Giant spiders and statues continue their brawl just outside the town square, neither giving in even though most are missing arms and legs. The Destroyers' dragons serpentine back and forth in the sky, one clone says to another "If we rule the sky we rule this city! Burn it to the ground!" The dragons release large sums of fire from their mouths and completely cut off the town square from the rest of the city. Viktus' aide exclaims "We're cut off! Our reinforcements can't get through!" Atriox fires off influence bolts into the sky, he downs one dragon but the others quickly disperse. Viktus grins "Silly subject, it's they who are trapped with us." He turns toward Atriox "Stir them up, when they're on the ground we'll have to work together to vanquish so many." The aide asks "How are you-" the ground shifts as Atriox fires two large streams of fire from either arm, containing the dragons from flying outside the limits of the town square. 

The scene shifts to a birds eye view of the city from miles away, black smoke billows up, but then four portals are revealed outside the city limits. Each stacked on top of each other in groups of two. Two massive fireballs fall in an endless loop into one portal then its pair. The fireballs are moving incredibly quickly because the portals are nearly onto of each other. Viktus grins "My turn" he summons the portals to the town square. One opens from the ground and a massive fireball shoots out, the other from the sky letting the other fireball fly out as well. With no time to react the fireballs collide in midair, vaporizing dozens of clones, the others fall from the sky. A handful of Destroyers rain down to the town square, exploding into green acid as they hit the ground. A giant statue notices the seen and hurrys to catch the original. He storms through the fire and sprawls out to catch the Destroyer at the last second. He sighs with relief but then his head is shot clean of by Atriox. 

The statue releases its grip and out plops a smokey weakened Destroyer. He holds his head in pain, his vision blurry as he sees the two silhouettes of Viktus and Atriox in front of him. The scene shifts to The Director running through the hallways of the castle. There aren't many guards since most went outside to the battle but he does encounter some resistance. Two guards with swords stand at the entrance of the dungeon "Stop!" They scream but he doesn't. They influence jump to him and try and stab him but he blocks the attack with his influence bladed arms. He charges the inferno stone into his head and flames pour out of his mouth killing one of the guards. The other guard teleports behind him and goes for the kill but the Director skillfully dodges by crouching down. The sword swooshes past him and lodges in a stone pillar. The guard desperately tries to pull it out but to no avail. The Director tackles him to the ground and begins slashing at him profusely. He screams in rage as he continues slashing the corpse. He drops to his knees covered in purple blood, he has a flashback to his time in the army when he fought in the Iraq war. He shakes off the memory. Then turns toward the dungeon's door "Vix!"

The scene shifts back to the town square. The original dragon contorts its body around The Destroyer and hisses. Atriox and Viktus chuckle as The Destroyer struggles to get to his feet, other clones still rain down, some of them surviving. "Is that all you've got?" Atriox scolds "You're no match for us." The Destroyer chuckles "You're right" panels zoom in on his eyes "I'm way out of your league." He fires a gold beam from his hand, it travels so quickly Viktus can't react. The beam pushes Atriox back hundreds of feet, wounding him some. Just then Viktus teleports a pile of rubble above The Destroyer, it comes crashing down but two of his clones vaporize it, one uses gold beams the other inferno blaze. "Not bad" Viktus admits. "Try this!" He thinks to himself and looks toward Atriox. Atriox gets to his feet and clutches his side, then his fists swell with rage and Inferno energy. He steps forward and releases a huge fireball that hurdles toward The Destroyer, his clones, and the dragon. The clones put one hand on the dragon then the three of them activate the Peace of Indifference which allows objects to pass through the user, like the flame of a candle. Black flames engulf their bodies as the massive attack goes right through them. The stone debris behind them is eradicated and the bodies of the group flicker and shift just like a flame. Viktus calls out "Ooooo most impressive, I do love the reality bending Peace's those ones are my favorite!" The Destroyer doesn't say anything, instead they deactivate the Peace to go on the offensive, The Peace of Indifference is the only Peace that takes time to recharge, the recharge time is usually triple the duration it's been used, in this case about 2 minutes.

The Destroyers raise their fists, like a boxer they jab forward, each lunch releasing a fireball, the dragon behind them hisses and flaps its mighty wings, it increases the speed of the fireballs and a barrage hurdles toward Viktus. "Urg!" He screams, twirling his staff around and still glowing purple from his full power mode, he transforms the fireballs in front of him into sand. "He's using the Peace stone's unique ability!" The Destroyer thinks to himself. The other clones meet eyes then nod. The two clones continue the attack while the original flanks to the right. Viktus is too occupied by the fireballs to counterattack but he doesn't need to, Atriox comes charging forward and let's off another flame attack, red flames rush forward but as they pass Viktus he turns the flames into an unbearable frost. The frost attack quickly freezes the clones and dragon in their place, even some fireballs are frozen midair. The Destroyer looks shocked by the attack but doesn't change his course, he divides into six more Destroyers, each using the Iridescent Talisman to create a different metallic weapon. Some wield swords, others swords and shields, one opts for two razor sharp knives. They close in on Viktus, he motions his staff in front of them, flurries of purple influence hit them as he tries to change them into another element but it doesn't work. Viktus' eyes glow purple and he can see The Destroyer's are channeling a thin layer of influence around them. "Bastards!" Viktus exclaims meeting the group head on. Viktus' ability allows him to transform any element into another element but not influence. Since the Destroyers are shielded with influence he cannot transform them.

Viktus teleports around the group, weaving in and out, attacking then retreating. He manages to teleport behind one clone and slash him in the back with his staff. As his staff breaks the plane of the clone's shield it allows Viktus to transform him, the clone turns to sand and falls to the ground. "Circle up!" A Destroyer exclaims, the group complying and grouping together back to back. They scan the area, their targets not in sight. Just then Atriox is teleported above them, he slams his fists down on the group, shattering the ground, hot lava pours out. The Destroyers jump out of the way at the last second, but dispersing leaves them vulnerable and Viktus influence jumps to three Destroyers, turning one to water, another to dirt, and the last to dust. With only two Destroyers left Atriox attacks one, the other is attacked by Viktus. The one with two knives lay on the ground, Viktus teleports on top of him and tries to get his staff to break the plane. The two knives, infused with influence, hold back the staff but it's a struggle. Viktus forces it closer toward the Destroyer's neck "Give up." Viktus whispers "You've lost." 

Behind them the frozen dragon starts to thaw. The ice begins melting and turning red around the dragons head. Atriox engages The Destroyer in front of him, the Destroyer summoning a shield and mace "Bring it on" The Destroyer beckons. Atriox slams his fist into the shield, it absorbs the punch but lava releases, barreling over The Destroyer's shoulder. He counters by swinging his mace into Atriox leg. He screams in pain, then continues his assault, shooting fireballs, punching the ground, flinging lava, the shield absorbs the lava but begins to melt. "Can't be helped." The Destroyer says aloud. He infuses the mace with golden energy and throws it like a tomahawk. The attack is fast but nearly misses Atriox; Atriox grins. The Destroyer doesn't miss a beat and follows up by infusing red influence into the shield, it comes alive and grows metallic legs and fangs like a spider. Atriox looks perplexed and with no time to react The Destroyer flings the shield onto Atriox. Atriox winces in pain as the near fireproof metal digs into his skin. The metal legs and fangs pierce him all over his body. 

Meanwhile, Viktus' staff is a mere inches away from The Destroyer's throat. He struggles but he can't get Viktus off him. He builds up influence in his throats and pours fire out onto Viktus, but as it rises it immediately turns to water and is splashed back onto The Destroyer. Golden beams rise from his eyes next but they too are turned to smoke. The smoke rises. As Atriox is occupied with the metallic spider the other Destroyer shoots a golden beam at Viktus, Viktus turns one arm and transforms the beam to dust. Viktus begins laughing profusely "HAHAHA THEY SHALL REMEMBER THIS DAY AS THE DAY VIKTUS SLAYED THE GREAT DESTROYER!!!" 

Pressing the staff ever so closely to The Destroyer's throat, The Destroyer struggles, it's hard to breathe from his own hands being pressed against his throat. The other Destroyer thinks quickly and hurls his hammer toward the half thawed Dragon. The collision frees the dragon and leaps forward but isn't sure which one is the real Destroyer. A broken and shambled metallic spider lay on the ground. Atriox walks up behind The Destroyer and is about to slay him, just then The Destroyer turns around and transforms into green acid, flinging himself all over Atriox. Atriox screams in pain, the attack is so devastating he can't maintain his full power mode. The green acid deforms him and melts his armor as he clamors to get it off. In that instant, the dragon leaps forward towards Viktus and flaps its wings in an air attack. Viktus is flung off The Destroyer and through the air, teleporting to safety at the last second. 

The Destroyer gasps for air and struggles to stand, the dragon helps him. As he gets to his feet he mounts the dragon and they fly away. Viktus follows their movements for a moment then tends to Atriox who's still wincing in pain. "Stop struggling!" He commands and turns the acid into water. The water eases the wounds of the attack, but nothing will undo the damage.

Meanwhile, The Director enters the dungeon where Vix is being held. The door clanks and light shines in as the door is left ajar. Three guards surround Vix who's on her knees with both hands bound with webbing. "Go vanquish whoever came through that door!" One guard says to the others. The two disperse and the captain turns his attention toward Vix, "I'll deal with the prisoner." He says with a grin. Vix looks wide eyed but doesn't say anything. The Director rushes up the hill, the dungeon itself is a series of hills of garbage, bones, and webbing. As he reaches the top a throwing knife grazes his right check. "****!" He says startled and nearly falling back down the hill. He regains his balance, but a guard teleports behind him. With the slash of his sword he cuts The Director in half, however The Director's quick thinking saves him. He actives the Indivisibility's Stone ability at the last second, a green cloak covers his body just before he's cut in two.

Each half flies off in opposite directions, both guards look perplexed as the malleable green influence squishes and transforms itself. One half springs forward and forms a fist, punching the guard across the room and into the wall. With more time to react, the guard who throw the knife teleports out of the way of the other half's attack. He teleports onto the ceiling and let's out a barrage of knives, however they all miss as the green energy manipulates itself to dodge all the attack. The guard can't believe it, and while he's distracted the other half flings itself up to the ceiling and stabs the guard with the attackers sword. Purple blood drips from the guards mouth as he falls to the ground.

The other guard stands up and holds his head for a moment. Then teleports to the sword, grabs it, and teleports to one of the Director's halves. Sprinting forward the guard screams "Ahhhhh!" But the Director toys with him and forms a donut like shape, the attacker runs right through. Frustrated and confused, he turns back in anger and begins slashing left and right at the energy. Both halves go on the offensive and bounce off the walls. Like super bouncey balls they repel off the walls around them, zipping by the attacker each time. The guard slashing up and down, left and right desperately trying to land a hit. But to no avail, the balls toy with him and bounce close to his body. Sometimes pushing his helmet down or grabbing the sword. Eventually, the halves end it all by hitting the upper half of the attackers body and the lower half simultaneously on opposite sides. The attack flings the guard high into the air and kills him as he lands on his own sword.

The halves reconfigure and a green silhouetted man approaches Vix and the captain. The captain holds a knife to her throat. "Dagmar!" She cries out. The Director speaks, "That little show wasn't just for fun, you're clearly outmatched. Let her go and we all walk away." The captain rebuttals "I don't take orders from you! Viktus told me to kill this one and that's what I intend to do." He presses the knife closer to her throat. The Director raises one hand "It's okay Vix. Listen, I get that you had an order but I'm telling you, if you don't let her go I'll kill you the worst possible way. I'll be enraged and who knows what method I'll think up." The captain looks at Vix then back at The Director. "Long reign Victus." He mutters and slits Vix's throat. "NO! WAIT!!!" But it's too late. Her body falls to the floor, motionless. The Captain begins laughing hysterically. The Director rushes over to her body to catch it. He holds her in his arms, a sad look on his face but he feels confused, like he doesn't understand the situation. "Hang on.." he mutters, just then a sword pierces the chest of the captain. The guard stops laughing and coughs up blood, "What the-" more blood pours out of his mouth as he looks over his shoulder in distain. Vix kneels there, sword in her web bound hands. "How did?" But it's too late he breathes his last breathe and falls to the ground dead. The dead Vix flashes purple in and out then disappears. A flashback occurs, revealing the moment Vix produces a holographic clone, her unique ability. She can only produce one and it can't wield influence, it's mainly used as a decoy like when she used it against the giant spiders. When The Captain and guards turned toward the opened dungeon door, Vix took the opportunity to produce her hologram and roll down the hill behind them.

"Awww that's sweet, you cried for me." She says, The Director looks mad "I thought you died!" He exclaims. "Sorry to get your hopes up." She teases. "Come on we need t-" The Director lunges forward and gives her a hug. He starts crying. Vix looking surprised says "Hey seriously I'm okay..." she looks him in the eyes "What happened to you in the Fallen Forest?" The Director turns his head in shame and wipes away tears. "Everything has been trying to kill me for the past few hours, I just wanna get out of here. I need to get to the surface." She touches his face, her hand warm to the touch. "It'll be okay Dagmar, we'll make it there, I promise." 

The Director grins and pulls out the indivisibility stone. "Atriox and I were successful for the most part but we had a falling out, we can't trust him. He wants to conquer the surface, I won't allow that." Vix looks puzzled "I see.." The director replies "Will you stay with Atriox?" Vix still looking unsure replies "I'm not sure, I'm a drifter but Atriox was good to me, I won't act against him but I'm with you Dagmar. I won't let anymore people become enslaved." The Director smiles "Thank you Vix, I won't forget this." Vix smiles "You better not." He grabs her arm and leads her toward the door, "Wait!" She says stopping him, "we should head to the vault." "What vault?" He asks "You'll see, just follow me!" She grabs his arm and leads him to the vault.

Meanwhile, The Destroyer and dragon crash onto the rooftop of a tall tower. A metallic angel hovers a few feet above the rooftop in the background. Medium sized spiders frantically crawl up the sides of the building exclaiming "We hit him!" "Go go go!" "Vanquish The Destroyer!" The tower is quite tall however, giving the destroyer some time to recover. The metallic angel speaks "Crafter, it would appear this plan is failing." Giant spiders and statues still face off in the background, "Should we retreat?" "No!!!" The Destroyed screams out in anger, blood dripping from his face and down his chin. "No more retreats! No surrenders! We end this city today!" The dragon squeals behind him, The Destroyer activates his indivisibility talisman and clones the metallic angel, 7 clones appear. "Buy us some time." He orders. The angels take up positions on the rooftop, the spiders now halfway up. The angels open fire and kill a handful, their bodies fall hundreds of feet to the streets below. Meanwhile, The Destroyer investigates the dragons wound, a metal rod pierces into the creatures thigh. "Poison spear.." The Destroyer says aloud, the flesh around the rod already shows signs of infection. "Can't be helped." He says "but it can be replaced." In one motion he forms a metallic sword, infuses it with inferno influence and slices the creatures leg off just below the thigh. 

The creature screams out in pain but the sword seared the wound shut so that no blood would rush out. Understandably the beast is still in a great deal of pain. "There there." The Destroyer tries to comfort her, "It could be worse" he activates the iridescent talisman, with influence built up in both hands he creates a new metallic leg for the creature. The leg is stumpy but it has claws at the end of it and mirrors her other leg. He finishes by pushing maroon red influence into it, just like the metallic shield, the leg comes to life and can move incredibly naturally. The beast stops wincing in pain and looks relieved. The Destroyer pets her head "It'll take some getting use to but you'll be as good as new, push your influence into it, in time you'll control it just like before." The beast nods in agreement while The Destroyer looks around. He mounts the beast's saddle then says "There's one more place we need to go, think you're up for it?" The beast nods and struggles to stand up but manages. 

"Spiders closing in crafter." A clone says firing its weapon below, "Orders?" The Destroyer replies "I need a distraction. All but the original head for the town square. Distract their leaders and the royal guards." The metallic angels nod "It will be done." They all take flight toward the town square. "Come with me." The Destroyer says to the original "Yes crafter" it says with an artificial smile. The Dragon and Metallic Angel fly towards the castle, hundreds of spiders reach the empty rooftop, frustrated some attempt to leap after The Destroyer but he's already far away.

Meanwhile, The Director and Vix run through the halls of the castle. "Where are we going?" The Director asks, Vix replies "My father's vault, it will have everything we need." They continue running until they eventually reach the vault's entrance. "How do we get in?" The Director asks, "We need royal influence, luckily I'm chalk full of it." She waves her hand in front of the vault and pushes influence into it, metallic gears shift as the door opens. 

Inside the vault are dozens of swords, shields, armor, chests, and even some rare weapons clearly stolen from other factions in hell. "This is amazing." The Director mumbles. Vix springs into action and heads for the far side of the room, "It's impressive but not what we're here for." She reaches the wall and opens a golden chest, inside are hundreds of blank talismans. "Talismans?!" The Director exclaims as he walks over to her. "Yes" she replies, "enough to field an army." "Why doesn't he use them then?" The Director asks, "He's very selfish" she replies "Here!" She hands him one and stuffs a few others in her pocket. "We'll take the chest but it's good to have some on hand, let's fix your armor in the meantime." She goes to the corner of the room and grabs a long tube with gray paste inside it. She walks over to him and pushes the tube into one of the holes in the armor. As she squeezes the tube the paste flows out, it fills the hole and quickly solidifies. She continues to the next damaged area. The Director, noticeable flustered by how close Vix is standing to him. "Urrm-" she cuts him off "Metallic influence, it'll patch you right up. She finishes. "Amazing." The Director says in a low voice, Vix looks up. They make eye contact for a few seconds before they're interrupted.

"Am I interrupting a moment?" Says a voice from the entrance of the vault. It's The Destroyer, accompanied by the dragon and the metallic angel. "Nirhá!" Vix exclaims noticing her dragon. The Director reacts and tries to grab a sword and shield on the wall, "Buh buh buh! Slow down there cowboy." The Destroyer says forming a metallic handgun out of thin air, the muzzle glows golden influence. He points the gun at Nirhà's head. "This is a genuine stick up, so stick. Them. Up!" The Destroyer says in a southern accent. The two of them look at each other and then hesitantly raise their arms, The Director looks pissed "You! Who..who are you?!" The Destroyer answers "I'm The Great Destroyer," changing to a more serious tone "and I'm not your enemy. In fact I've got a proposition for you." Vix and The Director look at each other puzzled. "You see, I've got some Destroying to do today, this city and your father" he says pointing at Vix "are in the way of prosperity -peace! And if I have to kill one dragon, for peace in hell?! Well I'll do just that, and then I'll finish the both of you off too." Vix in an angered voice "Touch Nirhà and I will end you-" "buh buh buh" he interjects, "now that's option A, and an option that I do not want to do." "What's option B?" Asks The Director. 

"Option B is straight forward, a simple trade. You give me the indivisibility stone and all the talismans in that chest and I give you Nirhà, aka your one way ticket out of here." The Director looks pissed "The stone is mine!" He says "is it?!" Replies The Destroyer, "Because I very strongly remember you taking it from me and damaging a good number of my talismans. This'll make us even." The director responds "We aren't giving it to you! And these talismans are blank, they're of no use to you." The Destroyer responds "Actually, and I know you're new here, but the talismans I have still hold large amounts of peace influence. They've gone dormant because of the damage, any more damage and the influence will rapidly release from the talismans, and if I try to use a broken talisman? Well same result. So I'm going to transfer the influence to working talismans, go out there and destroy those two crazy *******s, and burn this city to the ground. I'm offering you a one way ticket out of here. You best take it." 

The Director clenches his fists and is about to speak but Vix cuts him off "We'll take it!" She says. The Destroyer smiles, The Director looks stunned and calls out "Vix!" She turns to him, "I know what I'm doing." She says grabbing the indivisibility stone. "Trust me." She holds it close to her then places it in the chest. She picks up the chest and walks over to the metallic angel and hands it over. The Destroyer hands Vix the reigns of Nirhá's saddle, "Pleasure doing business with ya." He says to her. The metallic angel begins to float towards the ceiling, The Destroyer grabs onto the machines foot and begins rising too, "We'll meet again." Eerily, they both materialize through the ceiling like it isn't there. (Another benefit of the black talisman which lets the user move through objects.)

"What have you done?!" The Director demands. "Calm down. We need Nirhá to escape." He responds "But you gave away a Peace of Iden!" She pets Nirhá, "it's fine Dagmar! Besides I managed to keep some of the influence." She pulls out a talisman glowing green with indivisibility influence. A flashback occurs revealing that when she held the stone close to her chest she pushed some of the influence into a blank talisman. The Director smiles as she hands him the talisman "Not had Vix, but still a talisman and a ride out of here doesn't exactly equal one of those stones! Their power is...immense." Vix responds, "Don't worry Dagmar, we aren't leaving here without my father's Peace. The Peace of Illusivity." The Director looks puzzled "And how are we going to do that?" Vix smirks and looks to her left "With this."


The scene shifts to The Destroyer and his metallic angel. They are floating in mid air, the battle coming to an end below them. He hands the angel the Peace stone saying "Store this inside you. You know what to do. Destroy this place, I want the whole city leveled." The Angel responds "As you wish Crafter." The Destroyer looks down "I'll vanquish those two." He looks back at the angel "This goes without saying but do not lose that stone. Whatever it takes. Hang back, let the others vanquish any survivors." The angel nods, absorbing the Peace's influence it begins multiplying at an incredible rate. Thousands upon thousands of metallic angels fill the sky, a huge shadow casts itself over the city.

The Destroyer let's himself fall downward, his army backing him up, he dives toward the town square. Behind him the angels fire influence in controlled bursts, leveling buildings block by block. At the same time The Destroyer channels Inferno and Indefinite Influence around himself, turning him into a fireball glowing of a magnificent golden yellow. The angels break off and vanquish countless buildings and spiders all at once. A close of Victus' face as he say "Dear Devil's Maker." He presses a button on his gauntlet just as The Destroyer crashes into the town square, shockwaves of fire and golden influence shatter the town square into pieces.

The scene changes to a dark chamber glowing a dim purple hue. Red lights begin beeping and an alarm sounds. Inside the chamber are two massive insects; one is an incredibly large white scorpion the other is a dark black tarantula. Each beast is bound by large metal chains. The alarm wakes them. The tarantula snarls and says in a low slow voice "Things must be pretty bad out there for alarms to be sounding in here." The white scorpion responds in a somewhat higher pitched voice and speaking faster "I've been awake for some time. I heard explosions, I think we're about to be freed brother." It snarls with pleasure. The tarantula responds "Must be. After all this time, I thought we were going to die here." The chamber door cracks open and a light shines through. Fresh air rushes in as the doors open, "Fresh air brother! At last!!" The scorpion says gleefully. The chains begin to buckle and shift, one by one they fall to the ground. Outside the chamber is an even larger chamber, cages and huge doors begin to open, medium sized crickets and large beasts of all kind begin rushing out. "Freedom!" Some scream as the rush toward the exit. The last of the chains fall off the two of them and they step out into the light. In the light, it is revealed that the giant tarantula and scorpion are covered completely in colored metal armor. The white armor sparkles in the light and the black armor is so dark it works as a natural camouflage in the shadows. They stretch their legs as it's likely they haven't moved for a very long time. "We're free brother." Says the Tarantula. They slowly walk out the chamber doors and step outside onto the top of a mountain inside the city walls but many miles away from the town square. They see the battle raging in the distance. The black tarantula snarls "Come brother, it's time we had our revenge." 

End Part II


Chapter 15

Already Dead

Coming Soon!

----------


## Steven Hunley

I just have to say right now, this genre isn't my cup of tea. Futuristic is almost like Fantasy, you make up the rules, all the rules. The foreign sounding names, the odd creatures, the strange and forbidding environment. It's one Hell of a job, that you've let yourself in for. But this piece is sooo well done. You've mastered it. Like the dialogue, the overall writing too. So I passed on checking it out long ago, not now. Keep at it. In the 21st Century, this kind of stuff is marketable.

----------


## Nuchey

> I just have to say right now, this genre isn't my cup of tea. Futuristic is almost like Fantasy, you make up the rules, all the rules. The foreign sounding names, the odd creatures, the strange and forbidding environment. It's one Hell of a job, that you've let yourself in for. But this piece is sooo well done. You've mastered it. Like the dialogue, the overall writing too. So I passed on checking it out long ago, not now. Keep at it. In the 21st Century, this kind of stuff is marketable.


Omg our first comment! Thank you so much! I've been working on this story for awhile and am trying to find more time to write it! What chapter are you on?

----------


## Nuchey

Chapter 15

Already Dead

The scene begins with a brief flashback of The Destroyer plummeting to the town square, Viktus says his line "Devil's Maker.." and braces for the shockwave. He presses the button on his gauntlet which releases all the creatures he's captured. The bunker doors open. Moments before the shockwave hits him he goes full power mode and turns all the air around him into an extremely durable dark black rock. 

(As we know, the special property of the Peace of Illusivity allows the user to, put simply, transform matter into different matter. I.e. Water to lava, sand to lightening, etc etc. The combinations are endless. There are limits of course, the user cannot simply turn the entire world in water. In fact, influence is the only thing that cannot be transformed by the Peace stone. Because of this ability, Viktus used the power to save himself by turning the air around him into this nearly impenetrable rock.)

A mushroom cloud rises from the town square. Smoke and ash sizzle on the surface of the dome-shaped rock. Viktus is inside, somewhat afraid "So much power and so suddenly, was he holding back earlier?" He thinks to himself. He teleports outside of the dome and watches in horror as his city is utterly destroyed. The Destroyer ascends from the rubble, black flames illuminate his feet. "Ya know, there's a reason they call me The Destroyer." He says cockily. Viktus drops to his knees, his staff falls to the ground, he looks up at The Destroyer wide eyed, "You're a monster. All I've done, it's...gone." "Yeah..." The Destroyer says raising his gun "And you're next!" 

Before he can shoot Atriox punches up through the rubble in a blaze of fire and lava sending The Destroyer into the air. Atriox looks pissed. A pool of lava is visible from where Atriox came. A flashback occurs showing how Atriox survived the blast, in full power mode he melted the ground beneath his feet and submerged himself in the lava (he can't be burned while in full power mode) the blast went right over him. Afterwards, he slowly melted his way to The Destroyer and launched his attack. 

Enraged The Destroyer counter attacks by "catching himself" with the talisman of Implication (allows the user to move things with their mind) he uses the talisman to "pick up" large amounts of rubble and throws it at the two of them. Atriox melts some of it with lava but The Destroyer doesn't let up. He throws large stone after large stone at them until Viktus has to teleport them, which is just what The Destroyer wants. 

As they teleport left to right they go for the counter attack, a portal opens behind The Destroyer and Atriox rushes through attempting to tackle him. In an instant The Destroyer's entire body is covered in a metallic fluid. It solidifies and Atriox essentially runs into an impenetrable wall. The Destroyer hits him in the face with his elbows then does a round house kick to Atriox's face, and follows up with quick jabs to the torso. Atriox drops his mouth open in pain then grabs The Destroyer with both hands and slams him to the ground. A lava pool appears and The Destroyer begins to sink into it. 

But it's no use, The Destroyer's arm rises out from the lava and starts chocking Atriox who begins gasping for air. The Destroyer flies them both up into the air and all while chocking Atriox flies them back into the town square causing shockwaves to rattle the demolished landscape even further. Viktus watches from a far "Bastard.." he says "Who me?" Answers a voice behind him, it's a clone of The Destroyer who uses a burst of Implication influence to push Viktus forward, he drops his staff and exits full power mode. All within a few seconds The Destroyer opens a portal where Viktus' body is flung, the portal exits next to the metallic covered Destroyer who in grabs Viktus by the throat as well.

The Destroyer begins siphoning influence out of both of them. "Don't struggle" he says "it will all he over soon."

The scene changes to the gigantic Scorpion and gigantic Tarantula who will henceforth be known as "The Brothers". They slowly walk through what's left of the city, the scorpion speaks "I'm so hungry brother.." "Me too brother, we must eat something soon, if we use up the energy have left we will vanquish." They walk further very very slowly. "Do you know where we're going brother?" Asks the scorpion. "I don't know brother, but I sense massive influence this way, we must fill our stomachs soon." "Arghhh!" Replies the scorpion "but I'm soooo hungry brother." He begins sniffing "I smell something close by, we should eat it." "I don't sense anything brother." Getting irritated the scorpion replies "My nose isn't wrong brother, there's something this way." The Tarantula gives in "Fine brother, but if you're wrong you may have just doomed-" just then a half dead spider crawls through a crumbling building. The scorpion and Tarantula stop in their tracks. "Help....me..." the spider says close to death. The Tarantula and Scorpion don't even look at each other, in an instant they both pounce on the dying creature and begin eating it, but not like how we eat. They stick their fangs deep into the creature and begin sucking the influence out of it. The spider screams in pains "No...urgh..stop! Stop!! NOOoo!" The screams echo.

The scene changes to The Director and Vix atop Nirhá flying over the city. Vix is on the reigns flying and the Director sits in a seat atop a large red cannon strapped to the back of Nirhá. The Director looks down in confusion "Did you hear that?" He asks. Vix replies "Hear what?" "Sounded like screaming." Vix responds "look around you. It's a genocide. My people, these machines don't care, they're killing everything!" The Director shrugs "What's the plan?" Getting annoyed Vix replies "I told you already, we're taking the Peace of Illusivity." "I know that," The Director rebukes, "but how?" 

Vix points toward the statue of her father near the town square "That statue is made of pure Amnocite, strongest rock in hell. The only thing that can destroy it is extremely dense influence. Like, planet killing dense, lucky for us that gun you're sitting on can do just that." The Director cuts her off "What?! We can't fire this thing if that's true!!" "Calm down," she responds "The rock will absorb all of it until the statue shatters, just don't miss." She teases. "Not funny Vix, this gun is dangerous-" "Well no ****! So like I said don't ****ing miss!! The gun takes hundreds of years to charge back up to that kind of power level, so once we're done with it we'll dump it." The Director is quiet for a moment then says "Are you okay? You seem stressed." They dodge out of the way of several angels then Vix says "I wonder why!" 

As the dragon's body jerks back and forth it triggers a flashback within The Director: He thinks back to when he was a solider in the US special forces. In the flashback he's manning the turret of a transport helicopter, his team inside armed to the teeth. "Captain, 5 minutes till touchdown." 

The flashback ends

Vix looks down and sees hundreds of her people being slaughtered. "I can't take this." She says, "Set the cannon to a lower setting, we're torching these bastards." The Director doesn't respond. "You hearing me Dagmar!!" She yells. " ****, sorry, How do I-" She cuts him off "Pull the lever on the cannon back until the display turns from red to green!" 

The Director complies, and pulls the lever back. The holographic display goes from bright red to a dark orange. He pulls it again and it turns yellow. "Is yellow too powerful?" He asks, Vix thinks about it for a second "I don't know, it should be fine! Just fire at that swarm in the center then get ready to hit the statue!" "Roger that!" He says rotating the cannon to aim at the swarm. Thousands of metallic angels are swarmed together raining down influence on the city. The Director uses two joystick like objects on the cannon and aims for the left side of the cluster then presses both red buttons with his thumbs. As he presses the buttons everything slows down, his heart skips a beat, and his whole body feels weird. He sees flashes of the past but quickly snaps out of it.

The cannon takes several seconds to charge but then releases a slow moving cluster of unstable influence. The influence glows bright orange and folds in on itself as it moves through the sky. The energy is fluid like a liquid but in reality the energy consists of extremely dense light particles packed together at the atomic level.

The bolt heads toward the swarm.

The scene changes back to The Destroyer as he siphons influence from both Viktus and Atriox. They struggle to breathe and try to get away but it's pointless. The Destroyer laughs "Finally." But behind him the bolt of energy strikes the swarm, The Destroyer cocks his head and watches in disbelief. The explosions causes a chain reaction and orange lightening jumps from angel to angel in an instant. Dozens explode, then hundreds, then thousands, until the chain reaction is complete and the sky is empty. The shockwave is incredible, and pushes any surviving angels to the ground to their death. After severally seconds the shockwave finally reaches the town square and knocks the three of them away. The Destroyer can't hold on and is forced to let go. He tumbles across the rubble and his metallic coating is damaged to the point it falls off in large chunks.

The scene jumps back to The Director and Vix "Holy ****!" Exclaims The Director.


"Son of a *****!" Yells The Destroyer as he lays on his back, severely wounded by the blast. Atriox and Viktus stand up and grin, Viktus speaks "All that power and you're still as weak as ever." Atriox laughs. "You're wrong!!!" Screams The Destroyer, "I am the strongest beast on this plain! I'll never stop fighting scum like you!! You, you cowards!!! Always using cheap tricks to survive, there is no strength in the way you fight! Each move's goal is to delay me because you know that's all you can do!!!" He stops yelling and changes to a deathly serious tone. "The two of you, it's the only chance you have, so run, delay! It will always end the same. Because **** like you: you're already dead." 

Viktus and Atriox stand several meters from each other. Both look displeased at what The Destroyer said. Behind them a small green light falls to the ground. It's the indivisibility stone, the metallic angel carrying it must have been destroyed. "****!" The Destroyer thinks to himself, "This is so ****ed." 

Behind them a large building collapses revealing The Brothers.

Meanwhile, Vix and The Director get the cannon ready to fire at the statue. "I felt a weird pulse when I fired that bolt." Says The Director, Vix responds "The influence in the cannon is so immense it probably pulled some of yours in with it." "It can do that?" The Director says with stress in his voice. "Yes," she replies, "Just like how water attracts water influence acts the same. You'll be fine just take out that statue!" He complies and pushes the lever forward, the holographic display glows a bright red. "Here goes." He presses the buttons but it's a big mistake. His point of view literally cracks. Almost all of his influence is sucked into the machine as an enormously powerful bolt of energy emerges from the machine at a very slow speed. The Directors body goes into shock. "Dagmar!" Vix screams. His body begins seizing uncontrollably. His eyes turn a dark gray and it begins spreading to his face. "****! No!" She spins around and holds him in place while screaming his name. 

He sees flashbacks of being on the helicopter again. He's in the gunner seat looking back at his team. The other helicopter in the background not too far away. In an instant the second helicopter is struck by something and it catches fire, crashing into the directors helicopter. Both go down. As the Director blinks he sees the past and then the present. "Just breathe!" Vix says. In the flashback, the Director lay under a large amount of rubble as the teams medic says the same to him "Just breathe!" But he's not breathing. His eyes looks straight up and his body motionless. The medic begins performing CPR and counting while pushing down in the center of the directors chest. "1, 2, 3, 4, 5..." he performs CPR. In the present, Vix gathers influence into her hands and pushes it into the directors chest. He gasps for air both in the present and past. "You're alright sir. I'm gonna tend to the oth-" just then a bullet pierces the medics chest, blood splatters on the directors face as he crawls backwards for cover. A passing jet opened fire on the crash and screeches through the sky. The Director tries to see what kind of jet it is to identify the enemy. "It can't be." He says in awe. 

He crawls under some debris and finds a rifle. He begins inspecting it to make sure it isn't damaged. Just then a helicopter hovers overhead and machine guns rain down on the crash site. Soldiers in heavily armored black uniforms rappel out of the helicopter. The helicopter insignia is a Russian flag. A few of the elite soldiers hit the ground when suddenly a wounded American solider bursts out from the rubble, he's missing one arm but in the other he holds a rocket launcher. "Eat this you **** sucking ****ers!" He screams firing the rocket. The rocket hits the rear propellor causing the pilot to lose control. Soldiers jump for their lives, many dying or breaking their legs as they hit the ground. Eventually the helicopter crashes into the crash site.

The scene jumps back to Vix and The Director. The Director is laying on the ground as Vix sits next time. Nirhá keeps watch. The Director wakes up with a startle. "Vix!" He exclaims.

The scene jumps back to the town square. The Brothers stand there menacingly. 

"Look brother! Such dense influence." Says the Scorpion. The Tarantula responds, "Must be our day of luck brother, Viktus is here and freed us so we could eat him." The Scorpion sneers "Must be, brother!" Viktus responds "Actually, and I know things are awkward between us since I captured you when you were younglings, but I freed you so you could eat that one." He points to The Destroyer. The Tarantula snarls "Why would we help you, we despise your very existence, Viktus." "He must be stupid brother!" Chimes in The Scorpion. "Must be." Says The Tarantula. Viktus chuckles "Can't you sense it? He has the 9 influences of Iden." Viktus opens a portal below his staff and falls into his hand. 

The Scorpion sniffs "I do smell something rare brother." "I sense it too brother." Behind The Brother's the bolt moves fairly slow towards its target, Viktus' statue and the Stone of Illusivity. The Destroyer notices, "Now's my chance. I see what they're doing but I'll have to go for both stones. I have to get them, I have to get both!" He thinks to himself. 

The Scorpion sniffs some more, "I say we eat all of them brother." The Tarantula responds "Good idea brother, but maybe we should start with him," he points with one of his legs toward The Destroyer, "With his influence we can finish off the others." "We must get him brother!" Says the Scorpion with glee, "We must brother!" "We're going to eat you all!!!" Just then the bolt strikes the statue. As it collides with the Amnocite it cracks and cracks until it shatters and collapses. Multiple shockwaves ripple off the center leveling any structures that were left standing including Viktus's castle. 

Nirhà raises her wings to shield The Director and Vix from the dust. The Brothers look back to see what has happened. Viktus goes from full power mode to his normal ugly self. He and Atriox look in disbelief "impossible!" He shrieks. But in that moment a squadron of Destroyer clones zip past him. By channel influence into their legs they run at incredible speeds. "Stop them!" He screams. The Brothers turn back around and jump into action. The Tarantula thrusts his sharp legs into the ground, stabbing some of the clones. The Scorpion grabs some with his claws and crushes them. "They're fast" the Destroyer thinks to himself. He builds up Implication influence in his hands. As he raises his body into the air he flings both hands forward and "pushes" The Brothers hundreds of yards across the rubble. A fiery staff whizzes behind him and strikes him in the back forcing him to the ground. Viktus and Atriox stand side by side, combining their influence for more powerful attacks. Viktus opens a portal under his staff and it is returned to him once more. 

The Brothers leap forward and begin hopping back into the battle. The clone acid from earlier also has no effect on the special armor of the creatures. As they get closer and Viktus prepares to throw again, The Destroyer twirls Implication influence in front of him. Faster and faster he twirls it creating a tornado! He splits the tornado in two, lights them on fire, and hurls them in the direction of his enemies on either side. "Brother!" The Scorpion says pushing The Tarantula out of the way. The fire tornado rolls right over the scorpions, searing his armor as it continues its path behind him. Meanwhile, Viktus jumps on the back of Atriox who propels both of them into the air by blasting fire out of both his arms. They fly up into the sky away from the twister. "After him!" Viktus orders. 

They follow what they think is The Destroyer but it's actually a clone. While on Atriox's back Viktus shoots bursts of influence at him. The clone (which is flying low to the ground) dodges left to right, even spinning around to fire back from time to time. "Is that all you can muster up?" Says Atriox. "I'll admit, I'm low on influence." Atriox snuffs "I've got this." "Wait!" Says Viktus, "I've got something."

The clone continues flying a few feet from the ground, he spins around and fires some shots to keep them at bay. In an instant, Atriox and Viktus dive directly towards him. He fires bursts of influence at them but they pass right through. Perplexed the clone keeps firing but it's the same result.

From his left side the real Atriox and Viktus zoom in for the kill. The clone flys through a crumbling archway but Atriox is simply too fast. He cuts off the clones escape and then crushes it with his feet. Viktus stabs it in the head with his staff. They all slide across the floor, sparks and flames going everywhere. (Atriox has considerable control over his full power mode and can section it off to certain body parts, in this case so Viktus can ride on his back without burning.) Viktus teleports them off the clone before it turns to acid. (This scene shows that like Vix, Viktus also has the ability to make "false clones". That's what The Destroyer's clone was shooting at, a false clone of Atriox and Viktus.)

As Atriox's power mode deactivates they look up and notice what the clone was going for, the indivisibility stone lays in the rubble in front of them. They smile.

The scene cuts to the original Destroyer heading for the Illusivity Stone. It's in his point of view. But suddenly the Tarantula launches a long range attack and fires thousands of metal needles at The Destroyer. The Destroyer counters with a wide range inferno influence attack. He shoots a large stream of flames back at the creature, melting the projectiles and forcing the Tarantula to move. The Tarantula rolls but continues the offensive by firing two blue beams of influence from its fangs at The Destroyer. The Destroyer flys to the left and up then down to avoid the beams, dodging them beautifully. However, The Tarantula was trying to position him in a certain spot so they could spring their trap. The Scorpion leaps out of a pile of rubble and smacks The Destroyer down with his tail/stinger. In a perfectly timed attack and as he's knocked towards the ground, The Tarantula slides across the rubble on its back and opens its mouth as wide as it can. The Destroyer falls right into it and would have been eaten but at the last second activates the Indifference talisman and slips through the Tarantula and into the ground. 

"Agh! He really does have all 9 influences Brother." Says the Scorpion. "Indeed brother, we'll have to be more crafty to overcome the Indifference talisman." Replies The Tarantula. "Remember the faults, the talisman can only be used in intervals and can't be maintained for long." Says the Tarantula. "I can't sense him brother. Should we retreat?" Asks The Scorpion. "No, he's weak brother. Search everywhere."

The scene changes to The Destroyer materializing through the ground near the rubble of the statue. Blood drips from his face and the crevices of his armor. He limps towards the rubble but to his surprise the Illusivity stone is gone. "Every damn time." He says making a fist. The scene changes to a long shot of Nirhá flying off into the distance. The cannon is unlatched from her and it falls to the desert floor. The Director is tied to her back and unconscious, Vix sits in the saddle holding the Illusivity Stone, she smirks.

End Part 1

----------


## Nuchey

Part 2

Tier One Asset

The scene picks up where the flashback left off, The Director is hiding under some debris from the helicopter crash. The Russian helicopter was taken down by his comrade but some of the elite soldiers were deploying when it came down. Falling off the rope, they roll around in the sand in pain. "Now's my chance!" The Director thinks to himself. He opens fire on them. He has a clear line of sight on them and kills 2 quickly. The 2 others draw their pistols and shoot back but it's not use, the Director has a machine gun and easily takes them out. 

Crawling from the debris, he calls out "Sergio! Adams! Murphy?! Gray Team Sound off!" He throws his machine gun over his shoulder and combs through the rubble. He hears some moaning "urgh-" a hand emerges from the debris "cap..tain.." the Director rushes to him and starts lifting piles of twisted metal off of him. "Hang tight corporal, if you try and move this metal will cut you." The solider stays still as the director gets it off of him. Corporal Sergio is a white man with green eyes, a short black mohawk, short facial hair, and a muscular build. "Need a hand?" Says a man behind the Director. The Director cocks his head around and makes eye contact with the teams other medic, a black man, early 30s, with a clean cut face, and short black curly hair. He clutches his stomach and hunches over. "Murphy!" The Director exclaims with delight. "You hit?" He asks. Murphy replies, "Just a scratch, lemme help." They both pick up the debris on top of corporal Sergio and lay him on his back.

The sun beats down on all of them, corporal Sergio wipes sweat from his forehead "Don't suppose there's any trees around? I don't think they make an SPF for butt****, Iraq." Murphy digs into his medkit and replies "Even if they did make SPF butt**** your pale *** would be redder than a sunburnt strawberry." Murphy pulls out the sun screen from his kit, Sergio replies "I don't know what that means but I get the feeling it's something your sassy black aunt would say." Murphy smiles and replies "Now you leave my Auntie Jay out of this!" Gray laughs "Urgh! Ouch, it hurts to laugh." He clutches his side. "Let me have a look." Says Murphy. 

Meanwhile, The Director searches for more survivors. Murphy unbuttons The Corporals shirt, his chest has large purplish black bruises all over it. He puts his ear to the Corporals chest and taps it multiple times. "Ouch!" Exclaims The Corporal. "No internal bleeding." Says Murphy. "Over here!" Exclaims The Director "Adams is alive but unconscious!" Murphy looks up in amazement "ten-four captain! I'll be right back, put on the sunscreen and drink some water." Murphy limps over to the captain as fast as he can. 

The Director pours some water on Adam's face, "Wake up private Adams!" No response. "I've got him sir!" Murphy exclaims, dropping to his knees he opens Adam's eyes and takes a look. "He probably has a concussion sir. Waking up could do more harm than good" The Director replies "Pretty sure we all have concussions after a crash like that, enemy reinforcements could be on their way right now. None of us are in any state to carry him. Do whatever you have to do to wake up him up or he's a dead man." Murphy responds "might be a dead man either way but here it goes. Murphy pours some more water on his head then administers a shot, "it'll take down the swelling. Let me patch up that cut on your forehead sir." The Director responds "I can do it, just get him up asap." "Yessir." Murphy responds, "this works sometimes." Murphy proceeds to shove his fingers down Adam's throat.

Private Adams eyes pierce wide open, as Murphy turns him on his side he begins throwing up into the sand. "It's okay now, it's okay." Private Adam's coughs profusely. Sergio limps over, using his rifle as a crutch. He meets eyes with the Director, they nod at one another. "Jesus Christ." Says Adams as he sits up and looks around. "What the **** happened?!" "Russians. Not sure why but they did this." Says Sergio. "Any other survivors Captain?" The Director looks back at the rubble "it's just us boys. And I know why those bastards hit us." The three of them look perplexed. "They're after our precious cargo. The tier one asset we picked up." "Sir?" Responds Murphy. They turn their attention to a large square crate, about the size of an SUV.

"It wasn't ammo we picked up. Myself and Captain Hampton knew. Whatever's in that crate, it's worth risking all out war for." The soldiers looked shocked. "What is it Captain?" The Director looks around for a few seconds the spits. He turns toward the container and walks towards it. "Let's find out. Command had a plan for a situation like this. They gave me half the code and Hampton the rest. Find his body and-" "sorry sir but do we really have time for this?" Questions Sergio. "Excuse me Corporal?" Responds the Director. "Respectfully sir, you said it yourself. The enemy will be back soon. We should head to the nearest village, hole up and wait for pick up." The Director looks dumbfounded. "Well respectfully corporal look around you. All your brothers died for what's in that container. Moreso I'm not in the habit of abandoning missions or handing over hardware to our enemies!" "Whatever's in there is far too heavy for us wounded dogs to carry!" Yells Sergio. "Then we hole up here and guard it with our lives!" Yells The Director pointing at the container "that's our job, that's your duty soldier!!" 

"Sir?" Says Murphy. The Director looks frustrated and makes eye contact with Murphy "Yes Murphy?" He holds up a plastic card "I found the codes." There's an awkward silence. The Director takes a deep breath. "Hand it here please." He hands it to him. The Director walks over to the container, Sergio rolls his eyes. The Director enters in the codes and is about to press enter when he turns around and says "form up squad." Two of them limp over to the container. "Corporal?" Sergio doesn't respond, he stands with his back turned from them. The Director sighs in frustration then presses enters. The door opens with a loud metallic click, steam begins hissing out of the container as well. The three of them stand there dumbfounded at what they're looking at. "Corporal!" Exclaims The Director, Sergio still not looking. "I don't think we'll have trouble carrying it." Sergio shakes his head and looks over at them, his jaw drops.

Inside stands a little middle eastern girl wearing a white tunic, white hijab, and red scarf. Her green eyes gaze at the soldiers as fear fills her eyes.

The scene changes to The Director waking up with a gasp, his eyes open, he can hardly breathe. After a few moments he catches his breath and notices Vix sitting a few feet from him; her back turned to him, she gazes at the ruins of Silk City. "How long was I out?" He asks. "A few hours" she responds. The Director sits up, leaning against a wall he notices they're on the side of a mountain. "Where's Nirhá?" He asks. "Resting." She replies. He looks around. "Something wrong?" He asks. Vix looks like she's about to cry. "My people. They're all dead." She says. "Vix-" "No! It's not fair, they lived as slaves and died as dogs." A tear rolls down her cheek, "they deserved better." She says holding back tears. The Director looks unsure of what to say. Eventually he looks up at the sky "Do you know what's been going on up at the surface? Have you heard the explosion?" Vix looks at him perplexed "No?" She responds.

"The nations of my people, they've always been fighting each other. The locations change, but it's always the same people. The good versus the evil; and both sides think they're the good. I don't know why humans have to fight but we always have. But this last one- this most recent one, has killed billions. Billions of innocents. So many dead that they won't even be forgotten because there's no one alive who knew them. It's pure madness up there and honestly I hate thinking about it. I hate conflict. I've spent most my life fighting and I hate everything about it. I hate the hatred it creates." Vix looks down, not looking any happier with his words. He starts in again, "But..one thing I've learned is that you can't hold yourself responsible for the actions of madmen. They're irrational; madness, remember? You can spend all day trying to understand it but if you could then it wouldn't be irrational." Vix looks eyes with him, tears in her eyes. "The best thing you can do, is just hate the hate." "Hate the hate?" She says smiling. "Yepp, don't reject what you're feeling, it's normal; just hate them, because they deserve it."

Vix smiles and moves closer to The Director. She grabs his hand. "Thought I'd lost you ya know?" The Director smiles "Ahh ya know, no need to worry." Vix pokes him in the stomach "you hurt?" She exclaims "Ouch! A little sore, thanks for asking!" He responds. She laughs "That cannon, it sucked out all your influence when it fired. I had to give you some of mine to get it flowing again." "I don't understand, actually there's still a lot I don't understand, how does influence even work?" The Director asks. "Well.." Vix says "I was taught influence is the energy of ones soul. We all posses a soul and therefore some amount of influence. Obviously some have more than others and you can learn to increase your limitations." The Director cuts in "But you said I ran out? How can that happen?" She responds "Influence is a lot like ones blood; you lose some, the body makes more, you lose a lot, well, the body can't compensate. Lose influence and the soul makes more, lose too much, same result." The Director looks stunned "So you saved me." Vix nods. "How?" He asks. 

"I pushed my influence into you, it gave you a base amount to work with, your soul did the rest." The Director looks amazed, "That's...amazing, thank you Vix, I owe you." "Well duh! I've saved your life like 7 times since we've met!" They both laugh and smile. "I want that to change though, can you teach me? Like before in the city, can you teach me how to channel influence?" Vix shrugs "I guess" she smirks "but you have to call me Grand Master Vix!" "Haha deal." He says.

The scene changes to the barren wastelands outside the ruins of Silk City. Atriox and Viktus stand around a handful of their men. "Is this all that survived?" Asks Viktus. One of Viktus' soldiers responds "So it appears Lord Viktus." Atriox snuffs, "Weaklings." 3 of Viktus' soldiers, 3 medium spiders, and one giant spider stand beside Atriox's men: 2 captains, a handful of soldiers, and 2 of their tanks are all that survived the battle. "All of our dragons were vanquished?" Asks Atriox. "Yes lord, there were so many of them.." Says a soldier. "Aye." Responds Viktus "The Great Destroyer has earned his name today." Huge black clouds of smoke billow behind them. "However, from the ashes a new army will form; a new alliance." Atriox nods. Viktus pulls out The Peace of Indivisibility. "The few of you will be the seeds for a massive army. Together we will get revenge on those beasts. That Destroyer! We'll mount his head on my staff! And build a huge statue to commemorate our victory! For when this is over, they will sing songs about our victory. They will remember this day for all days to come, because today is the day The Grand Phoenix Army was born!" The soldiers cheer, Atriox roars. Viktus in a low whisper "And I know exactly where we'll start." He smirks.

Elephant- Ghakar
Iguana- Eli
Lion- Misteek
Rhino- Vlemè

The scene changes to the City of Kizmanto. The council stands in the chamber with the mysterious woman. The Great Destroyer stands with them too. "This is unacceptable!" Exclaims Vlemè, "You could not retrieve either Peace stones?!" The Destroyer says nothing. Vlemè continues "Your failures have doomed us all!" "Enough Eli!" Says Misteek, "Destroyer, are you hurt?" The Destroyer responds "No." "you're lying." She responds. "I can tell you're injured. Head to the lower level, I'll have my healers take a look at you." The Destroyer rotates his shoulder, "I'm fine, trust me." The woman responds "I think we've trusted you long enough. We will out our faith in other resources. But we need you in top shape, head to the healers, after that prepare out defenses." The Destroyer pauses for a moment then responds, "As you will it." He bows and leaves.

The doors of the chamber shut with a loud thud. Ghakar speaks "We should send word to Garren, we'll need reinforcements." The woman speaks "I've already sent for them; as for you four, prepare our provisions for a siege. Atriox will no doubt come to reclaim this city. No one leaves, especially you Vlemè." He glares at her "Of course, your grace." They all leave except for Eli. "Yes Eli?" "I was hoping you could grant me permission to leave the city." He asks, "and why would I allow that?" She responds. "To evacuate our settlements scattered across the realms." She thinks about it, he continues "There are forces scattered all over, to keep the Argonaughts at suppressed. The way I see it, there's not point in trying to suppress them. Fate will be decided at one decisive battle, here; not dozens of smaller battles where our people will be slaughtered."

She replies "Fine. You can gather our forces and people and bring them here, but I can't spare you any escorts. If you leave this city you go alone." Eli bows his head "As you will it." She raises her hand signaling him to go. The doors shut with a thud.


The scene change to Vix and The Director practicing with influence, "You have to feel the influence running through you." Vix says, "Build it up in your arms, legs, wherever you want. But this time keep building it up" she builds up a large portion in her hand, "then, like I said, let it flow through you." She moves her arms forward and a large bolt of influence strikes the rocks, exploding on impact. The Director does the same. "Good Dagmar. You are a fast learner." He smiles. "You're a pretty good teacher." "Pretty good?" She teases. "Urr-" he responds, she laughs. "It's easy to teach the things we're most knowledgeable about. I've had many teachers in my life, what they teach me, I will show you." The Director nods.

"There are three ways to use influence: the first is the most basic, build it up and shoot it out." She does a back handspring and shoots it out of her hands and lands on her feet. "Movement; kinetic energy, allows for the rapid build up of influence. The second way is more advanced, the transformation of influence into physical matter." Vix builds up influence in one hand and purple influence claws form around her hand. "To do this you-" "like this?" The Director says, activating her double arm blades. Vix looks shocked "How?! How do you know how to do that!" The Director looks at his arms "It's a long story...they came in handy in The Fallen Forest." Vix still looking surprised, "Dagmar, what you're doing now takes decades to learn, this much physical influence...it's something I've only seen masters do."

The Director deactivates his arm blades "Guess you'll have to start calling me the masta from now on!" He says standing confidently. Vix stares at him then asks "What ever happened to that girl?" The Director looks surprised "What do you mean?!" She responds "Well...when you were unconscious I could see your dream... I didn't intend to, our minds are still linked from when we mixed our influence." "Ohh.." responds The Director. Vix grabs his arm and holds onto it "You can tell me. I want to know." The Director looks conflicted, "Well...."


The scene changes back to the flashback in the desert. The men stand there in front of the young girl, unsure of what to think. "You're the asset?" Asks The Director. The girl responds "My name is Arï." Sergio looks pissed "What the **** is this captain?!" Murphy yells at him "Calm down man!" He responds "Nah man this is bull****! Our brothers died for this?! Some refugee?!" The Director responds "Yes sergeant they did. Obviously the enemy thought it was worth risking all out nuclear war for this 'refugee'! She must have strategic value!" Sergio rolls his eyes and storms off. Private Adams interjects "Maybe- urr maybe the Russians thought we had something else?" The four of them look at her. "Why were you in this container little girl?" Asks the Director. "I'm not a little girl, I'm Arï."

They look at each other then the Director says "We obviously have a lot of questions for you but we need to move. Bad men will be back here soon. Do you understand?" "Yes." She responds. He nods. "Alright squad let's move out." "What about their tags?" Asks Adams. "No time" responds the Director "we've gotta move." Sergio gets angry "We should get the tags first!" "They're gone sergeant! And we'll be lying right there with um if we stay to collect their tags. It's not idle but no war ever is, so gather your gear and let's move." They stare at each for a few seconds "Sir." He replies.

The five of them walk across the desert floor. Heat beats down on them. There's no signs of life in sight. "It is hotter than a mother****er" complains Sergio. "Dude." Replies Murphy, gesturing at Arï. "What?" He responds "if she's been living here all her life some 'bad words' aren't gonna **** her up any more than this please." Murphy scuffs at him, "Where are you from, Arï?" She responds "Nowhere." Sergio laughs "Must be near bum****." Murphy asks "When did you learn English?" She responds "When I came here." "And when was that?" Asks The Director. "Several years ago, I like to travel, see new places." She responds. Murphy asks "Any reason why the United States military locked you in that box?" She replies "They must be afraid of me." They all laugh, she doesn't.

"Must be some rich Arabian dude's daughter. Probably wanted to get the ransom for her themselves." Says Sergio. "Sargent!" Exclaims The Director. "What? Nothing wrong with getting a reward for your hard work, just wish they'd share it with us is all." The Director doesn't respond. Private Adams asks "Hate to be the first to ask this but are we close?" The Director responds "Not particularly. It's about a days walk to the village. We'll have to take shelter near the mountain for the night.

The five of them head up the mountain and find a cave. The next day The Director wakes up. Sergio and Arï are missing. "Hey! Where's Sergio and Arï?" Murphy wakes up as does Adams. "Sergio had last watch." Says Murphy. "Spread out and find them!" Orders The Director. They grab their weapons and head off in different directions. After some time The Director stumbles across them. Arï is squatting down behind a rock. Sergio stands guard facing the Director. "Said she had to go to the bathroom." "Do we have any toilet paper?" Asks Arï. "No." Replies Sergio. The Director responds, "You should have woken one of us to let us know." "We all needed the rest." He says. "Sir." The Director replies. "Huh?" Says Sergio. "We all needed the rest, sir." The Director says sternly. Sergio scuffs "Whatever, sir." He responds bluntly. The Director gets up in his face "Now you listen here Sergeant. I don't know if you've noticed but we're kinda in a life or death situation here. Only way people get out of these is with a bullet to the head or as a unified **** up force. In order to be that **** up force we need cohesion. Like a machine, -hey are you listening to me? See a man can't make it out of this, but a machine, one that does what it's told and acts like it's suppose to. That's the only thing that's gonna make it home."

Sergio holds back his anger. "Okay, now let me tell you-" "uhh guys.." says Arï. Sergio holds up his hand to her. "Now you listen, I'm a soldier just like you, why should I-" "no seriously, guys!" She yells. "We don't have any toilet paper!" Yells back Sergio. "That's not it." She says pointing. Off in the distance, a white truck heads right for them. "****! Get down!" The Director says, taking cover behind the rocks with Sergio.

"Maybe they didn't see us." Says Sergio. The truck unloads a barrage of bullets at the rocks. Bullets chip away at their cover, some zip by overhead. "****." Says Sergio. "Probably Taliban. We need that truck, shoot to kill but avoid the engine and wheels." Says the Director, he returns fire, unloading his pistol at the gunner. The truck veers left and makes a quick U turn, then unloads again on the rocks. "Don't let it get behind us!" Exclaims Sergio.

It comes around for another attack but veers around quickly when a barrage of bullets hit near it coming from the top of the hill. "It's Murphy and Adams!" Exclaims Sergio, "they must know we need the truck. I've got an idea, pop some smoke." "What??" Asks The Director. "Just trust me, sir." He says.

The Director throws two smoke screen canisters out into the open field. Unable to see the rocks, the gunner shoots randomly in all directions. "Wait here!" Says Sergio. Leaving his rifle behind, he crouch sprints into the smoke wielding a pistol in one hand and a knife in the other. As he reaches to end of the smoke he crouches low. Eventually the truck passes and he leaps into the bed of the truck. The gunner wipes his head around in confusion as Sergio shoots him in the head. Surprised, the driver and passenger pull out mini uzis and let off a barrage, shooting randomly. Sergio leaps from the bed of the truck, grabs onto the passenger door and stabs the passenger in the throat.

Then, forcing himself into the car, he wrestles with the driver for a few seconds. The driver struggles to control the car while fighting him. Eventually the driver loses and is stabbed multiple times by Sergio. As he dies his foot goes limp and pushes the gas pedal to the floor. The truck heads full speed for the rocks where The Director and Arï are taking cover. 

"Sergio get out of there!" Screams the Director. Sergio looks and notices them. He locks eyes with Arï. To avoid hitting them he turns the wheel sharply to the right, the truck clips some of the medium sized rocks and flips over several times eventually landing on its side. Murphy and Adam's witness everything. "****." Says Adams in a low voice. Murphy rushes down the hill to the crash, medkit in hand. The Director rushes over as well. 

The truck is laying on its passenger side. Miraculously the driver door opens and Sergio climbs out. Murphy and The Director check him for injuries. "Not a scratch.." says Murphy "It's a miracle." Sergio shrugs his shoulders "Must be our lucky day boys." He says. The Director responds "Were you even wearing a seatbelt?" Sergio shrugs. Adams and Arï walk over. "This things trashed." Says Adams. "It's worth a try." Says the Director. They tie ropes to the driver side and the 4 of them pull hard enough on that side to bring it down to ground level.

"Fingers crossed." Says the Director, attempting to start the ignition. The eminent sputters and starts with a loud bang. "**** yeah!" Exclaims Sergio. They all smile and rejoice. "Pile in." Says The Director "We're gonna make it." 

Sergio and Murphy jump into the bed of the truck. Adams and Arï sit in the front. The five of them drive towards the nearby village for many hours. "So Arï, you got any jokes?" Arï responds "Not really." Adams smiles "Wanna hear one!" Arï replies "Suuure.." Adams says "Did you hear about what happened to Bob??" Arï responds "No?" Adams shrugs "yeah, me neither." He smiles. They both laugh, "thats stupid!" Says Arï. The Director chuckles. "What do you call a camel without a hump?" Says Arï. Adams responds "A horse?" She smiles "Forever alone!" They all laugh. "Who told you that?" Asks Adams in a surprised tone. Arï responds "I made it up." "Liar!" Teases Adams, "I swear!" She exclaims.

They chuckle, "Got any jokes Captain?" Asks Adams. The Director smiles "I got one but it's kinda long." Arï exclaims "tell it tell it!" The Director begins So a Chinese guy gets a job at a gas station right? The manager tells him the list of things he needs him to do okay so youre in charge of the supplies, make sure all the aisles are well stocked while Im gone, take out the trash, and clean the bathroom if you have time. So the manager leaves for lunch and comes back an hour later, but he cant find the new worker anywhere! He looks behind the register, he looks in the office, he looks in the bathrooms, but he simply cant find him. Finally he opens the storage room door and the Chinese guy jumps out and yells Supplies!. 

Adams and Arï begin laughing hysterically as the truck continues down the road. Eventually they reach the village. A group of armed civilians approach them; Sergio and Murphy take aim with their rifles while still in the truck bed. The leader of the village talks with The Director. He tells them they can stay the night and let them use their radio. He also informs them theyre lucky to have made it out of the desert alive because none return that go out there.

The Sun begins to set. The Director and his team wash up and re bandage their wounds. Murphy takes a look at some of the children in the village to make sure theyre healthy. The village itself has a wall all the way around its perimeter. There are two entrances, one in the front and one in the back. The village has a few two story buildings but most of the homes are single story; except for the look out tower in the center of the city. Chickens and goats walk freely inside the walls; people mosey around not doing much, all in all there are about 100 people that live here. The Director and his team assemble in the lookout tower, the Director makes contact with the his commanding officer. Affirmative sir we have the tier 1 asset, over. Arï looks afraid, her eyes wide open. Excellent captain. Well scramble multiple Ospreys and come get you. Just sit tight, eta 90 minutes, over. "Copy that sir, Gray Squad over and out."

The sun sets, The Director and his team relax inside the watch tower on the bottom floor. Cant believe all that happened back there sir. It doesnt seem real. Says Murphy. I know what you mean, but it takes time to process. Responds the Director. Why me though? All those guys that died back there. I shouldve done something! Cant feel guilty about surviving. Says Sergio, it happened the way it did, the way it was always going to. You dont strike me as a man that believes in fate Sergio. Says The Director. Its not fate Captain, its just the way things happen. The way I see it, if something bad can happen, itll find a way to happen. 
Murphy looks at his hands Yeah...maybe.

Pvt. Adams stands with the village guards at the top of the watch tower. He looks through his rifles scope and sees helicopters heading towards the village. Captain, our rides here. He says over the intercom. One of the guards points his mounted machine gun at the helicopters but Adams signals him not to. Sergio jumps out of his seat and grabs his gear, that was quick, he says they must really want you safe Arï. Arï says nothing. The Director looks at his watch, ****! He exclaims Adams get down here now! He yells. Adams looks down over the railing at the top of the staircase, whatd you say? He asks making eye contact with The Director, its been less than an hour! Its not us! Adams face turns to shock, suddenly fire engulfs everything behind him, The Director watches helplessly as Adams is flung over the railing. Some of the other railings break his fall but his body crashes onto the ground in front of them. His body engulfed in flames, he screams in raw pain. Everyone is shocked, Arï is crying.

Thinking fast, The Director takes a blanket and smothers the fire, eventually patting it out with the help of Sergio. Murphys mouth is wide open, hes paralyzed. Some civilian lay on the floor dead, suddenly one gunman opens fire on the helicopters with the machine gun but its no use. Another rocket is launched from the helicopter and destroys the top of the tower. Gunfire rains down on the city. 

Back at the bottom of the tower Adams still screams in pain. His body is badly burned and both his legs are broken. Murphy! The Director yells, get over here! It shoulda it it shoulda- MURPHY!! Yells Sergio! Get. The. ****. Over here!! Murphy breaks down were dead he gets on the floor and rocks back and forth, were all dead. Gun fire can be heard in the background. Civilian soldiers rush to defend their village. Adams screams in pain, God dammit Murphy! The Director is about to get up and go over to Murphy when Arï puts her hand on his shoulder. God didnt do this. She says looking at him, her eyes pierce right through him. The Director isnt sure what to say. Let me. She says. She puts her hands on Adams. One hand on his chest, the other over his eyes. He still screams in pain but he calms down somewhat. Calm down, you are with peace. Everyone watches dumbfounded as Adams stops screaming. Suddenly Arï eyes open and glow a magnificent cyan blue. Murphys jaw drops, Sergio is taken back, The Directors eyes widen and he leans in closer.

You are with peace. Go with peace. Be with peace. Her eyes shut and she bows her head to his chest. No one says anything for several seconds, they all just look at each other. Eventually Murphy asks Is...is he dead? Arï looks at him He is at peace. Gun fire rings in the background. What. The. ****ing. ****. Says Sergio.

End Part 2.

Part 3 of chapter 15 coming soon!

----------


## Nuchey

Part 3

Red

The Director and the rest of Gray Team gaze in amazement at Arï. After a few moments she opens her eyes; she notices them and looks away, embarrassed. She tries to make a run for the door but The Director grabs her by the arm stopping her. “What was that?!” He demands. “Get off me!” She screams. “Captain!” Yells Murphy, “Let her go.” The Director meets eyes with Murphy then complies and lets go of her. Gunfire rings in the background, “It’s getting closer.” Says Sergio pulling the drapes open slightly to see out the window. He sighs, grabs his gun, cocks it, and makes a B line for the door.

“Where you think you’re going?” Says Murphy. Sergio doesn’t respond, “Hey! Hey!” Screams Murphy. The Director doesn’t stop him, Sergio whips the door open and leaves. “Captain, you just gonna let him leave on his own?!” The Director, deep in thought, snaps out of it and assesses the situation. Grabbing his assault rifle and extra ammo he says, “Stay her Murphy. Protect Arï.” Murphy nods. The Director heads outside towards the gunfire. 

The street is littered with bodies. Dozens of village guards have been slaughtered by the elite troopers. The Director finds Sergio taking cover behind a shallow brick wall. “Tangos to the east.” Says Sergio. They both unleash a barrage of gunfire. The troopers return fire, killing another village guard. The other guards become enraged and try to break cover to storm the enemy but the Director stops them, “Stop!” He orders, “stay in cover! You!” He points at one of them “get over here!” The guard complies by running and ducking over to them. “What?! What!?” Exclaims the frightened guard. Sergio returns fire. “We need to flank them. Do you know what that means!” Yells the Director over the gunfire. The guard replies “What?!?” A grenade explodes in front of them. “Jesus!!” Exclaims the Director. He grabs the guard by the shirt and pulls him in close, “take your friends around to the left, we’ll draw their fire. Shoot them when they’re facing us.” The guard replies “Okay, okay!” 

The Director moves to the right and takes cover behind a stone structure. Sergio throws a flashbang; the two of them unleash another barrage of bullets while the town guards scurry to the left. “Don’t let up!” Yells the Director. Sergio complies and fires short controlled bursts at the enemy’s direction. 12 elite troopers move up, the ones in the front have bulletproof shields. Some break from cover and return fire at the Director and Sergio. While the enemies focused on those two the village guards creep into position on the bordering street. They spread out and open fire on the squad, killing most of them. One of the elite troopers, lying wounded on the ground, throws a red flare onto the other side of the street. “Get out of there!!” Yells the Director. 

Buts it’s too late, gunfire engulfs the street. The attack helicopter decimates it killing all the guards. “****.” Says The Director. He takes aim and kills the wounded Russian. “We can’t let them through” he says. “Not sure we’ll have anything to say about it.” Replies Sergio, revealing his hand; it’s covered in blood. “You’re hit!” Exclaims The Director. “No ****.” Replies Sergio. The wound is in his his gut, one of the attack helicopters rounds went right through the stone wall and lodged itself into Sergio. The Director puts Sergio’s arm around him. “Let’s move!”

Sergio groans. They make a run for the tower; dropping smoke bombs along the way. The enemy moves in on their location but take it slow because of the smoke screen. They hear the door to the tower shut. One of the soldiers motions to the others to head for the door and says something in Russian. One foot after the other they move in to the smoke screen. Some of the soldiers reach the door and begin to form up on each side to breach it. Suddenly, at the back of the enemy squad, Sergio and The Director stand up from lying flat on the ground. They stab two soldiers in throat and gently lay their bodies down. They move on to the next and then the next, stealthily taking down soldier after soldier. Finally, they reach the door. 4 enemies remain, 2 on either side of the door. The enemy soldiers have formed up; the soldier in the back each have their arms on the soldier in front of them. The smoke begins to clear. Thinking fast, the Director and Sergio each form up behind an enemy soldier and put their hands on the soldier in front of them.

The leader of the squad holds out 3 fingers, then counts down with them: 3,2,1- Sergio and The Director kill each soldier in front of them. The two remaining soldier are shocked and spin around to engage them. The Director tackles the enemy captain to the ground before he can open fire on him. Sergio uses the solider he’s killed as a shield and pushes towards the enemy. He shoves the dead soldier into the Russian but he simply side steps Sergio and hits him with the end of his rifle. With Sergio lying on the floor, the elite trooper steps on Sergio’s throat and simultaneously opens fire on the Director. The Director rolls down the hill and away from the gunfire. Sergio (struggling to breathe) pushes the soldier’s foot to displace his aim. The Soldier, now even more angry, looks down at Sergio and smiles, then let’s off a few rounds into Sergio’s leg. “Noooo!” Screams The Director. The enemy captain (bruised and bloodied by The Director’s punches) slowly stands up and pulls out his pistol. They both open fire on the Director. Sergio exclaims “I’m gonna ****ing kill you!!” The soldier knocks him out with his rifle. Suddenly, the door to the tower opens and Murphy kills the soldier standing on Sergio, with a shotgun, he tries to kill the enemy captain but the captain quickly spins around and shoots Murphy in the arm. Murphy falls back inside the room and screams in pain, but closes the door using his feet. The Director yells at the captain “Over here *****!” The Captain turns around and opens fire on the Director’s position.

The Director crouches and crawls from cover to cover, but the captain has a good vantage point on top of the hill and keeps him pinned. Suddenly another enemy squad of 12 arrives at the tower. The Director, pinned down and with no weapons, makes a run for the alley. The captain says something in Russian and gestures for the squad to go after him. They comply and half the men rush down the hill, including the beaten up captain. 

The remaining 6 Russians nod at each other and kick down the door to enter the tower. The Director, running as fast as he can, makes it to the marketplace. Women and children’s bodies lay everywhere around him. Gun fire rings behind him and he hides behind some of the market stalls. The soldiers fire indiscriminately at the marketplace hoping to kill him with luck. The captain orders them to spread out and search for him. The slowly move through the marketplace, scanning each aisle with their rifles. The captain, still with his pistol drawn, taunts the Director, “It’s foolish to run American. Come die with honor.” No response. “Isn’t that what you Americans go on and on about? Honor and integrity. Disgusting. You never have the stomach for it. You’ll never have what it takes to truly win!” 

“We win every time.” Says The Director as he throws a lit flare into the marketplace from a second story window. Horrified, some soldiers open fire on the window, others try to flee the court yard because the know what’s coming. The attack helicopter makes its run, slaughtering its own soldiers, it lets off a barrage of 50 caliber bullets on the marketplace. The Director emerges from the building. The enemy captain lay on ground, barely alive, he mutters “you...die..” he says right before he dies himself. The Director grabs multiple rifles and hurries back to the tower. He checks on Sergio and sees that he’s still breathing. He puts a turnoquotte on his leg then slowly enters the tower. Multiple dead Russians lay on the ground. One of them on top of Murphy. “Murphy!” He Exclaims, pulling the body off of him. 

But Murphy is dead. His body riddled with bullets; he sacrificed everything to protect her. Arï stands at the top of the steps overlooking The Director. “I couldn’t save them. I can’t save anyone.” The Director looks up at her “What the hell even are you?” He asks. She crosses her arms “My parents called me different and my village didn’t want me.” The Director gets closer to her, “Are you even human?” She nods. The Director looks around the room. “Whatever you are, my team died for you. We have to make it count, it has to mean something.” He takes her by the arm, “Come on.”

They run outside, “keep going!” Orders the Director. “What about Sergio?!” She says as they run down the hill. The Director looks back but keeps moving “There’s nothing we can do for him.” The attack helicopters rain down hell on what’s left of the village; missiles and bullets engulf the largest buildings, setting everything on fire. Smoke stops Arï in her tracks, she coughs “I can’t breathe!” And begins choking. The Director slings his rifle around his shoulder then picks up Arï. “Cover your mouth with this!” He yells handing her a torn cloth. He covers his mouth as well and carries her toward the exit.

As they make their way through the smoke they eventually reach a large hole in the wall that surrounds the village. As they make their way through they hear more helicopters. The Director, looking up says “Those ours! That’s our ride!” Sure enough, dozens of US helicopters fill the skies; they open fire on the Russian attack helicopters and down one immediately. The other enemy helicopters evade and use the smoke as cover. “We need to get their attention! Look for a flare!” Exclaims the Director. He puts Arï down and they search the dead bodies around them. Suddenly, the air battle picks up again and the Russians launch a counter attack. A handful of Russian soldiers on the ground fire rockets and the helicopters while simultaneously the enemy attack helicopters fire the last of their missiles. The US helicopters try and evade but 6 of them are hit. Some fall to the ground in flames, others rotors catch fire and begin spinning around unpredictably. “****!” Yells the Director, picking up Arï, he runs for some tall rocks to shield them from the crash. As they reach the rocks, one of the helicopters crashes directly into them. The rocks scatter and the Director and Arï are knocked backwards. 

The Director lays on his back, and loud ringing in his ears, he’s disorientated from the explosion. “Urgh, Ar-Ï..” He mutters, reaching his hand out toward her. Her eyes are closed and she’s not moving.Suddenly a truck pulls alongside Arï; a group of men wearing turbans leap out and inspect her. Some of the men, armed with AK-47s, point at Arï and then at the truck; all the men seem to be talking at once. As they argue, the men grab her and put her in the truck. The Director tries to crawl toward them, “N..o!” But he can barely speak, going in and out of consciousness, he raises one arm up, as the truck drives away his body goes limp and he passes out. 

(Part 3 will be continued soon)

----------

